# Royal Moroccan Armed Forces



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

Morocco has one of the strongest army in the African continent. South Africa, Egypt then Morocco. 
Good work Eagle keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> Morocco has one of the strongest army in the African continent. South Africa, Egypt then Morocco.
> Good work Eagle keep it up.



They might need to expand their F-16s fleet though. 

It is nothing compared to Egypt. 

South Africa is in no way match to Egypt BTW...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Arabian Legend said:


> Morocco has one of the strongest army in the African continent. *South Africa, Egypt then Morocco. *
> Good work Eagle keep it up.


Go find Air Force Monthly copy of the month of October 2013, its all detailed there... None of them register in Algerian scale...In the MENA area, there is only two countries with capabilities to strike far beyond their respective borders and trained and equipped is ISRAEL and ALGERIA...the rest of the Arab forces are just a super equipped police forces, no more no less.
@ 3olaya, glad to have opened a thread on Morocco's army, although I would have preferred to see it coming from a Moroccan citizen that a Jordanian, neverless the work was recommendable...Although that pictures are photoshops since Morocco does not possess UVA'S ( the one pictured are the UN's and don't belong to Morocco, and Morocco to this date has none), The Pantsir Janus is Algerian conception , made to Algerian specs and the only country that has it beside Algeria, is Russia who integrated in her forces last year. UAE has the Pantsir too, with different specs and mounted on MAN tucks.


----------



## PWFI

Arabian Legend said:


> Morocco has one of the strongest army in the African continent. South Africa, Egypt then Morocco.
> Good work Eagle keep it up.


And where is Algerian army? i personally think Algerian army is the stongest in Africa, then Egyptian, then south african, and finally marocco army---with all my respect 7abibi


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE




----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

PWFI said:


> And where is Algerian army? i personally think Algerian army is the stongest in Africa, then Egyptian, then south african, and finally marocco army---with all my respect 7abibi



No sir speaking of quantity and quality Egypt rank first then comes Morocco and Algeria after that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Nah

1: Egypt
2: Algeria
3: Morocco/Ethiopia


Algeria both economically, purchasing power and military by numbers of infantry, tanks exceeds Morocco.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> No sir speaking of quantity and quality Egypt rank first then comes Morocco and Algeria after that.



Algerian and Mortician armies are too close in terms of strength. 


Doritos11 said:


> Nah
> 
> 1: Egypt
> 2: Algeria
> 3: Morocco/*Ethiopia*


----------



## Doritos11

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Algerian and Mortician armies are too close in terms of strength.



Ok, remove Ethiopia.


----------



## Ceylal

Arabian Legend said:


> No sir speaking of quantity and quality *Egypt *rank first then comes *Morocco* and *Algeria *after that.


Like they say the proof is in the pudding.




Go find the magazine and read it...it will no doubt a little bit that ego of yours...Moroccan capabilities are detailed as well as that of Egyptians and South Africans... Like I said above the only capable ones, who have the means to deliver, in the MENA region, is Israel and Algeria...The rest are just a supersized police force. 


BLACKEAGLE said:


> Algerian and Mortician armies are too close in terms of strength.


Good going 3olaya...from a country who does his shopping in European junk yards , flea markets and hand outs, same goes with Morocco, at the Moroccans are choosey. 


Doritos11 said:


> Ok, remove *Ethiopia*.


Don't underestimate Ethiopia's capability... 


Doritos11 said:


> Nah
> 
> 1: Egypt
> 2: Algeria
> 3: Morocco/Ethiopia
> 
> 
> Algeria both economically, purchasing power and military by numbers of infantry, tanks exceeds Morocco.


Here the real Ranking...
Algeria

South Africa





















Egypt
























Morocco


----------



## Doritos11

Ceylal said:


> Don't underestimate Ethiopia's capability...



Their GDP similar to that of Morocco, large population, SU 27s, manpower except no navy, they arent weak militarily.
Though everyone is underestimating sub-saharan Africa. How can you place Egypt not on number 1.

Over 1000 M1A1 abrams, more then 220 F16s, Apaches, a shitload of artillery and all other medium to small arms.

90 million population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@BLACKEAGLE @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa Morroco needs to get at least 4 Submarines and also new Tanks I hope they get 250 Abram Tanks and also need to replace their older migs and F-5 planes with latest modern planes J-10B and JF-17 Block II can be good replacement they should have at least 150 Fighter Jets along with 3 Awacs and Anti Air craft and Anti Missile systems


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa Morroco needs to get at least 4 Submarines and also new Tanks I hope they get 250 Abram Tanks and also need to replace their older migs and F-5 planes with latest modern planes J-10B and JF-17 Block II can be good replacement they should have at least 150 Fighter Jets along with 3 Awacs and Anti Air craft and Anti Missile systems



I guess you should address these remarks to their MoD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## flamer84

Algeria has more modern weapons and more money than Morocco,i see them superior.If they maintain their current armament program they will surpass Egypt within a decade or less.


----------



## T-123456

Do not underestimate Morocco,they will catch up soon.


----------



## Ceylal

@Doritos11 


> How can you place Egypt not on number 1.
> 
> Over 1000 M1A1 abrams, more then 220 F16s, Apaches, a shitload of artillery and all other medium to small arms.
> 
> 90 million population.



M1A1, first generation ...the Same that an RPG rocket of $50 destroyed countless time in Iraq
220 F16s, with limited radar and no BVR capability, no air refueling or tankers
Apaches first generation too, comparing to what Israel has...it just very very basic
A shitload of artillery... just a lot with no teeth to make a real change in a battlefield.. 
Doritos, friend, if you have a chance to get the AFM ....you will have a clear idea of the state of the Egyptian military power.
Equipment tally does not make an army, if it did, defunct Libya, Saddam Iraq would have eclipsed the US and the Russia combined. 


T-123456 said:


> Do not underestimate Morocco,they will catch up soon.


Maybe, but not under a kingdom... 


flamer84 said:


> Algeria has more modern weapons and more money than Morocco,i see them superior.If they maintain their current armament program they will surpass Egypt within a decade or less.



Why a decade...We surpass them qualitatively now in men and equipment...By 2017, we will be the lone wolf.


----------



## Frogman

> M1A1, first generation ...the Same that an RPG rocket of $50 destroyed countless time in Iraq



No RPG-7 variant has achieved a *confirmed kill *against any M1 variant in any operational theater. The closest one got is when an RPG-7 hit to its exhaust grill deemed it nonoperational (not killed). The crew survived and were evacuated and then the M1 was taken out by friendly fire (several shots from another Abrams and then a Maverick). The only other incident is when a hit caused an internal fire (although the projectile itself didn't penetrate) which totaled the Abrams, but again the crew survived. Teething problems were later fixed on all M1 variants.

Lets put it this way, the number of Abrams taken out by projectiles of any variant can be counted on your fingers. The only real killer of tanks in Iraq was overkill IED's. The M1's (even the "first generation") are far better than any Soviet tank and far better than anything Algeria has. Any actual tank expert can attest to that. All you have is an upgrade of a really bad tank the T-72.



> 220 F16s, with limited radar and no BVR capability



Wrong, and wrong. Provide one shred of evidence that backs anything you just wrote up. Just one.



> no air refueling or tankers



Yes, that is a weakness. 



> Apaches first generation too, comparing to what Israel has...it just very very basic



Egypt has a total of 35 AH-64D B-II helicopters with 10 more to be delivered including the Longbow Radar. Israel has 42 AH-64A B-I helicopters plus three AH-64D B-II with the Longbow Radars. No one yet, not even the US have the AH-64E B-III. Seriously, you have no idea what you're talking about.



> A shitload of artillery... just a lot with no teeth to make a real change in a battlefield..



According to who?

The majority of our artillery isn't even used, Just stuck in storage.



> Doritos, friend, if you have a chance to get the AFM ....you will have a clear idea of the state of the Egyptian military power.



One article has influenced your entire view of the Egyptian Armed Forces?

Tell me did this article have any primary research on it?



> Equipment tally does not make an army, if it did, defunct Libya, Saddam Iraq would have eclipsed the US and the Russia combined.


 The mistake you're making is comparing Iraq and Libya with Egypt. The Egyptian military of 1973 could of drummed up Gaddafis forces in 2011.



> Why a decade...We surpass them qualitatively now in men and equipment...By 2017, we will be the lone wolf.



Dude, I thought you knew what you were talking about, however, you have proved me wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Frogman said:


> No RPG-7 variant has achieved a *confirmed kill *against any M1 variant in any operational theater. The closest one got is when an RPG-7 hit to its exhaust grill deemed it nonoperational (not killed). The crew survived and were evacuated and then the M1 was taken out by friendly fire (several shots from another Abrams and then a Maverick). The only other incident is when a hit caused an internal fire (although the projectile itself didn't penetrate) which totaled the Abrams, but again the crew survived. Teething problems were later fixed on all M1 variants.


You still don't see the point I was making..A $50 projectile that stopped a $12 Million mastodonte, whether , it is stopped on its track or completely destroyed...a stopped tank is a dead tank.



> . The M1's (even the "first generation") are far better than any *Soviet tank* and far better than *anything Algeria has*. Any actual tank expert can attest to that. All you have is an upgrade of a really bad tank the T-72.



Wrong again...The Algerian T72's are better than anything that you have in your arsenal...We don't have the numbers that matches Egypt, but in quality of the equipment, and the degree of training of the tank crews added to the system integration of the different arms (Air, Land, sea) on the battle field give Algeria a definite edge.





> Wrong, and wrong. Provide one shred of evidence that backs anything you just wrote up. Just one.


Man, you still painting the wing tip and rudders of your airplane orange so you can recognize them...radar on your fighters (F16) is the same one that was fitted on the F4 during the vietnam war.. Nothing similar than on the one that equip the Turkish, not talking about the one equipping Israel...No IFF, no BVR capability..





> Yes, that is a weakness.


That not the only weakness...





> Egypt has a total of 35 AH-64D B-II helicopters with 10 more to be delivered including the Longbow Radar. Israel has 42 AH-64A B-I helicopters plus three AH-64D B-II with the Longbow Radars. No one yet, not even the US have the AH-64E B-III. Seriously, you have no idea what you're talking about.



I know what I am talking, about...It is you that you are imagining things...Even you get the Longbow, which in the light of the circumstances to recent event in Egypt, the will have a mechanical radar not an ASEA that equip the Israelis. I will not exchange our Hind Mark III against yours. 





> The majority of our artillery isn't even used, Just stuck in *storage*.


Kaddaffy's too...and there you prove my point...in the Egyptian's preparedness 





> One article has influenced your entire view of the Egyptian Armed Forces?


Past events and past history speaks volume...No need to elaborate there



> Tell me did this article have any primary research on it
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the article, just named it to have an overview...You forgot that Algerian troops were with you in the last two wars with Israel as well as during the attrition war...We learned a lot, it seem you didn't...I guess being in the bosom of uncle Sam made you feel overconfident on capabilities you don't have..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mistake you're making is comparing Iraq and Libya with Egypt. The Egyptian military of 1973 could of drummed up Gaddafis forces in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really..Iraqi forces forces were better trained than Egyptian Army, If Saddam let his Generals conduct the war , instead of him, the outcome would have been different...
> You had skirmishes with Kaddafy and Sadat was beside himself stating that he gave Mouammar a lesson that he will never forget..Really did he? And if it was the case why didn't take the whole Libya!
> He didn't , because he didn't have the capability, same with Moubarek who wanted to invade Sudan after his assassination attempt in Addis Abeba.
> 
> And lately, if Egypt was a strong and well structured state, do they need half of the army and a tank division or more to free Ettahrir square from unarmed egyptian at a cost of 1000 + lives and countless wounded, where is your police? We have riot daily throughout the country, you don't see T72 for that, you see the police..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I thought you knew what you were talking about, however, you have proved me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what I am talking about...You need to get on page friend! We can argue all day long if you want to...Egyptian Army is still a distant 3rd in Africa, after Algeria and South Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Luftwaffe

You guys can create another Thread about numbers, better and versus. Don't ruin this Thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> You still don't see the point I was making..A $50 projectile that stopped a $12 Million mastodonte, whether , it is stopped on its track or completely destroyed...a stopped tank is a dead tank.



Then where in the hell is your advantage? 

The same will/would be done to your tanks.



> Wrong again...The Algerian T72's are better than anything that you have in your arsena



An RPG-7 with a tandem charge would crack through any T-72 with ERA. The vulnerability of those tanks to the most basic of projectiles is clear for all to see, all you need to do is look at footage from Syria and Libya. How you could even compare a 2nd gen MBT to a 3rd gen is beyond me.



> We don't have the numbers that matches Egypt, but in quality of the equipment, and the degree of training of the tank crews added to the system integration of the different arms (Air, Land, sea) on the battle field give Algeria a definite edge.



You're right. Egypt has more 3rd generation MBT's than the total number of tanks you operate. In terms of armour and land forces you have nothing that's qualitatively superior to that of Egypt. Anything to back up your claim about better trained tank crews?

You think Egypt doesn't have all arms integration? What is this the 90's?



> Man, you still painting the wing tip and rudders of your airplane orange so you can recognize them



Both Israel and Egypt operate the F-16's. Wouldn't it be a good idea to have identifying features on your fighter, like you know a paint scheme or painted wing tips so air defence personnel (or any ground personnel) using sight to identify the friend or foe wouldn't incorrectly target you?

There's a reason why the M2K's don't have the orange wing tips and its because the IDF don't operate them.



> radar on your fighters (F16) is the same one that was fitted on the F4 during the vietnam war..



The last F-4 variant produced by the United States the F-4E had a AN/APQ-120 radar while the first export blocks of the F-16A/B were installed with the *AN/APG-66 radar. *The first blocks of the F-16 weren't BVR capable, future blocks produced were. All F-16A/B from *Peace Vector I *(42 fighters) in Egyptian service underwent a MLU with the rest of the F-16 fleet bringing them up to B40 specifications which included the addition of *AN/APG-68(V8) *radars. The recently delivered B52 falcons employing the AN/APG-68(V9) radar. You have no clue what you're talking about.



> Nothing similar than on the one that equip the Turkish, not talking about the one equipping Israel


 Sigh!



> No IFF, no BVR capability



Sigh!

Beyond Visual Range= 20nmi or 37km
AIM-7F/M/M2 (operated on Egyptian F-16's)= 31nmi-41nmi or 50-70km

Egyptian F-16 with Bird shredder IFF
http://www.f-16.net/attachments/819207_265549723576017_1794467998_o_135.jpg

All Egyptian F-16s have IFF systems. If you can prove otherwise then do so.



> That not the only weakness...



You don't say!



> I know what I am talking, about...It is you that you are imagining things



Seriously, you don't.



> Even you get the Longbow, which in the light of the circumstances to recent event in Egypt, the will have a mechanical radar not an ASEA that equip the Israelis.



Source!? Oh wait.......

Its not like they built ten Apaches in the last year is it?

You can keep your Hind. You won't find anyone else who would turn down something that can carry 16 Hellfire Missiles.



> Kaddaffy's too...and there you prove my point...in the Egyptian's preparedness



Preparedness!? 

Who would continue to operate large amounts of obsolete BM-21 and other soviet MLRS or artillery. Add to that the relics left by the British after WW1/2 and the arty used in 1948. The only reason we have a large quantity of artillery pieces in storage is that there's no economic benefit in scrapping them and no one would buy them.



> Past events and past history speaks volume...No need to elaborate there



Really!? You want to go there?



> Forget the article, just named it to have an overview...You forgot that Algerian troops were with you in the last two wars with Israel as well as during the attrition war...We learned a lot, it seem you didn't...



And thanks for your contribution. No one is dissing that. We've learnt more than you can imagine from the wars we've been through.



> I guess being in the bosom of uncle Sam made you feel overconfident on capabilities you don't have..



Seriously, stop using platitudes.



> Not really..Iraqi forces forces were better trained than Egyptian Army, If Saddam let his Generals conduct the war , instead of him, the outcome would have been different...



No. The Iraqis were outclassed in every department by light years. No one could have withstood the onslaught by American or coalition forces. If the army did stand and fight the war would have only been prolonged for a few weeks if not days.



> You had skirmishes with Kaddafy and Sadat was beside himself stating that he gave Mouammar a lesson that he will never forget..Really did he? And if it was the case why didn't take the whole Libya!



What!? 

It was a short lived border skirmish not an all out conventional war for territory. There was no plan to invade Libya......



> He didn't , because he didn't have the capability, same with Moubarek who wanted to invade Sudan after his assassination attempt in Addis Abeba.



WHAT!? 



> And lately, if Egypt was a strong and well structured state, do they need half of the army and a tank division or more to free Ettahrir square from unarmed egyptian at a cost of 1000 + lives and countless wounded, where is your police? We have riot daily throughout the country, you don't see T72 for that, you see the police..



Central security forces and the Police cleared Rab3a and Alnahda. There were no tanks. Seriously, what in the hell are you smoking!



> I know what I am talking about...You need to get on page friend! We can argue all day long if you want to...Egyptian Army is still a distant 3rd in Africa, after Algeria and South Africa.



SA barely has a standing army anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

> SA barely has a* standing army* anymore


That the reason you are distant third...If they were standing...you will be two pages down in the ranking... Anyway, this is a thread for the Moroccan Army, let keep it Moroccan please.


----------



## Frogman

Ceylal said:


> That the reason you are distant third...If they were standing...you will be two pages down in the ranking... Anyway, this is a thread for the Moroccan Army, let keep it Moroccan please.



Then reply to my post in the Egyptian armed forces thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Navy purchase

SIGMA frigates

Tarik Ben Ziyad






Tarik Ben Ziyad & Sultan Moulay Ismail & Allal Ben Abdallah (613&614&615)













































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*FREMM




































OPV 70


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Air Force 





















L-3 Link Simulation & Training has upgraded a fielded F-16C Block 52 aircrew training device (also known as ATD system) and achieved a ready-for-training milestone on a second identical equipment for the Royal Moroccan Air Force (RMAF). Both devices are installed at the RMAF’s Ben Guerir Air Base, north of Marrakech.

Since the RMAF’s initial training system began training pilots in 2011, the simulator has been used for more than 6,000 hours to hone pilots’ air-to-air and air-to-ground combat skills.

Each system is integrated with 360-degree field-of-view SimuSphere visual display and SimuView personal computer image generation system that produces correlated out-the-window and cockpit sensor display imagery.

During simulation exercises, pilots are able to acquire and identify targets, deliver a wide range of ordnance, practice takeoffs and landings, conduct aerial in-flight refueling, undertake low-level flight maneuvers and practice emergency procedures.

Morocco has procured 24 F-16C/D Block 52 Fighting Falcon combat aircraft to Lockheed Martin comprising 18 single-seat and six two-seat aircraft.

Click to expand...











DEFESA Global*

*Moroccan F-16 Block 52 with CFT's






Mirage F-1 upgrade into MF2000 (ASTRAC upgrade)


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*ASTRAC upgrade


































AASM 









Before / After 












Northrop F-5E Tiger III 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

@FARSOLDIER Welcome to the forum brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Thank you Bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Land forces 




Rosoboronexport intends to develop military cooperation with Morocco, Komardin said. He stressed the significance of an agreement on international economic cooperation that Russia had recently signed with Morocco. Recently, Russia has delivered to Morocco a batch of Msta-S self-propelled howitzers, he said.

Click to expand...







ITAR-TASS: Top News - Russia might offer non-nuclear submarine to Morocco

Type-90 35mm + SHORAD system 




























Romarm signs EUR 8.5 million defense contract with Morocco


October 2013 - From the Print Edition

Weapons manufacturer Romarm signed an EUR 8.5 million expertise contract with the National Defense Administration of the Kingdom of Morocco in late September, according to Ministry of Economy officials. The contract will run until next spring, providing the charging of full production capacity of Uzina Mecanica Cugir. The agreement also opens up opportunities to provide other products: complete weapons systems and ammunition. With a holding structure, Romarm is the biggest operator in the defense industry with state capital and is under the direct coordination and administration of the Ministry of Economy, in terms of research, development, production and marketing of military products and equipment.

Click to expand...







Romarm signs EUR 8.5 million defense contract with Morocco | News | The Diplomat Bucharest*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

Very nice pics, Keep up the good work bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*150 MBT-2000 ordered , 54 received




*







*
12 PHL-03 MLRS ( 300 mm )






EDA




EDA 2011/12/13 update

2013:
- Humvee's 

2012:

- 9 Hawk MIM-23E systems 
- 2000 charges 155mm
- 3000 MG M60 + 2000 MG M60D
- 63 M88A1 RECOVERY VEHICLE
+ Trucks & Humvees

2011:


- 25 M109(A2/A3/A4) 
- les 50000 M16A2 + M16A1
- 91 M1064 CARRIER, 120MM MORTAR VEHICLE

Click to expand...



RPG-7






FN-MAG

































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ibn Batouta

And finally , we are still waiting for the 200 M1A1 SA in EDA , it is on the road Inchallah . The King is actually in an official visit in USA , hope that they speed up the deal ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Ceylal said:


> @Doritos11
> 
> 
> M1A1, first generation ...the Same that an RPG rocket of $50 destroyed countless time in Iraq
> 220 F16s, with limited radar and no BVR capability, no air refueling or tankers
> Apaches first generation too, comparing to what Israel has...it just very very basic
> A shitload of artillery... just a lot with no teeth to make a real change in a battlefield..
> Doritos, friend, if you have a chance to get the AFM ....you will have a clear idea of the state of the Egyptian military power.
> Equipment tally does not make an army, if it did, defunct Libya, Saddam Iraq would have eclipsed the US and the Russia combined.



What do you mean with AFM ?


----------



## Ibn Batouta

I think he mean "Air force magazine" by AFM , no ?


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Zarvan said:


> @BLACKEAGLE @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa Morroco needs to get at least 4 Submarines and also new Tanks I hope they get 250 Abram Tanks *and also need to replace their older migs and F-5 planes* with latest modern planes J-10B and JF-17 Block II can be good replacement they should have at least 150 Fighter Jets along with 3 Awacs and Anti Air craft and Anti Missile systems



We don't have MIG since the 60's . And the F-5 planes are still operational, they were upgraded to Tiger III format, just like the Chilean F-5 . So they still have their place for a few years, until their replacement. Moreover it is only used for fire support missions, in mid-altitude .

*Northrop F-5E Tiger III modernization












RADA ACE GRIFO ground debriefing station(Used by IAF, Chilean AF and RMAF)








*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Welcome to the forum @FARSOLDIER. Great to have another Arab user and a Moroccan which this forum lacked. Thank you for all the photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

@FARSOLDIER, A big Welcome.!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

FARSOLDIER said:


> *Land forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romarm signs EUR 8.5 million defense contract with Morocco | News | The Diplomat Bucharest*



Welcome to PDF.I didn't know anything about this contract in my country and by the looks of it it's quite recent,thanks for the info ! Hope that future cooperation will flourish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bc040400065

For a small Airforce why so many different types of jets?


----------



## flamer84

bc040400065 said:


> For a small Airforce why so many different types of jets?


 
I see just 3 types,i imagine that they've bought the blk 52's to have some modern fighters but seeing that they're expensive they've probably chosen not to have just 24-36 fighters and upgraded some of the old Mirages and F5's.


----------



## bc040400065

For a small Airforce why so many different types of jets?


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@flamer84 : Military cooperation between Morocco and Romania is very developed. FYI, the current weapon used by the Moroccan army, the AKM is of Romanian origin. And our PUMA helicopters were upgrade in Romania by a Romanian company.

For the question about the different jets , I think that it is the wish of the general Staff , to not be dependent on a single supplier, and it is the same in the Army and Navy. Our different suppliers are USA, France,Russia, China and also Belgium, Austria, Spain ...

*MBT* : T72 , VT1A/mbt 2000 (chinese) , M1a1(200 ordered ...) , M60A3TTS
*UAV :* BAE SkyEye , I-GNAT ER , Predator , Heron
*Artillery* : All the M 109 family , and recently we ordered Russian MSTA-S ; AMX-F3 ; FH-70 ; L-118 ; M-46 ; M-101 ; M-109 ; M-110 ; M-114 ; M-198 ; BM-21 ; AR-2 / PHL-03
*ATGM *: Euromissile HOT ; BGM-71 TOW ; APILAS ; MILAN ; Metis-M ; Kornet ; Konkurs ; AT-3 Sagger ; HJ-8L ,
*Aircraft defence *: Chaparal, Tunguska , Shilka, Mim-23 Hawk
*APC's *: M-113A1/A2 ; VAB VTT/VCI ; Ratel-60/90 ; AIFV-B-50/B-C25
.... and it's like this (Aircraft , warships... ) in all the field of the Moroccan army

*Guns 

















Ultimax 100 5.56mm 





SAR 21





*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

FARSOLDIER said:


> And finally , we are still waiting for the 200 M1A1 SA in EDA , it is on the road Inchallah . The King is actually in an official visit in USA , hope that they speed up the deal ...


First of all Salam brother and if I get a chance I would love to visit Morroco and you should also start a thread about Morocco and post pictures of its people food and others things and now on Miliatry when you are expecting to receive all the MBT-2000 and when will be the deal of Abram will be finale and by


FARSOLDIER said:


> @flamer84 : Military cooperation between Morocco and Romania is very developed. FYI, the current weapon used by the Moroccan army, the AKM is of Romanian origin. And our PUMA helicopters were upgrade in Romania by a Romanian company.
> 
> For the question about the different jets , I think that it is the wish of the general Staff , to not be dependent on a single supplier, and it is the same in the Army and Navy. Our different suppliers are USA, France,Russia, China and also Belgium, Austria, Spain ...
> 
> *MBT* : T72 , VT1A/mbt 2000 (chinese) , M1a1(200 ordered ...) , M60A3TTS
> *UAV :* BAE SkyEye , I-GNAT ER , Predator , Heron
> *Artillery* : All the M 109 family , and recently we ordered Russian MSTA-S ; AMX-F3 ; FH-70 ; L-118 ; M-46 ; M-101 ; M-109 ; M-110 ; M-114 ; M-198 ; BM-21 ; AR-2 / PHL-03
> *ATGM *: Euromissile HOT ; BGM-71 TOW ; APILAS ; MILAN ; Metis-M ; Kornet ; Konkurs ; AT-3 Sagger ; HJ-8L ,
> *Aircraft defence *: Chaparal, Tunguska , Shilka, Mim-23 Hawk
> *APC's *: M-113A1/A2 ; VAB VTT/VCI ; Ratel-60/90 ; AIFV-B-50/B-C25
> .... and it's like this (Aircraft , warships... ) in all the field of the Moroccan army
> 
> *Guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimax 100 5.56mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAR 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


@FARSOLDIER please give details off your navy and Air Force too


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Zarvan : Alikoum Salam brother . You're welcome in Morocco , it's your country  
In this thread , i'll put everything in a relation with Morocco and its culture . Appreciate 
Moroccan culture all around the World

For the question about the Air Force and the Navy :

So for the Air Force I have posted photos of F-16 , MF2000 and F-5 . We also have :

*Dassault Dornier Alphajet : *It is a lightweight fighter of French origin, is used for training in advanced stage of fighter pilots, but it can also be used for fire support missions. It can carry bombs of 250 kg or 400 kg, and it has one 30 mm cannon and a rocket launcher 68 mm below the fuselage. Recently , they had been modernized in Morocco :



> To this modernization will include the installation of a GPS-hybridized inertial , which will give it a SNA capacity and will also better driving shooting in the air-air and air-to-ground modes. It is planned to install a head-up display High (HUD) instead of the current single viewfinder. The new navigation system will also better prepare assignments and training to failure. The handle is equipped with new features that will provide concept HOTAS (Hands on controller and Channel) . The current ejector seat Martin Baker MK4 type will be replaced by a newer model MK10L kind to include a seat back 10 °








*C-130 Hercules :*







*C-27 J Spartan:*




For training , we recently buy *T-6 Texan* :






*Helicopters :

Chinook :






PUMA :






Augusta Bell :






"Ecureuil"






Gazelle attack Helicopter :






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*KC - 130 Tanker*

















*HALO team or in french " Chuteurs opérationels" *

*





The complete list of Air Force material : Histoire et stratégie n°3





*
2 Falcon 20 for Electronique War . But we have a real weak point, is the attack helicopters. Only 24 attack helicopters, it is very little for Morocco . So I think that in the coming months, we will hear about the buy of new attack helicopters for FRA, I think it will be US material ... Inchallah .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*ARTILLERY

M-109*





*MSTA-S *





*PHL 03*





*BM-21 *





*FH-70*




*M-110*




*

ANTI AIRCRAFT DEFENCE *

*TUNGUSKA M-1*





*Shilka*




*MIM-72 Chaparal Hawk MIM-23*





*Hawk MIM-23*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*APC's*

*Panhard AML-90





AMX 10 RC




VAB VTT/VCI










M577 & M113 (Machine guns&TOW)




















RATEL 60/90



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*SIGMA

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Commando Paratroopers 1ére BIP (Brigade d'intervention Parachutiste)* 

It is this unit that which intervened with the Jordanians to push the Houthis of saudi arabia. By my informations, they train regularly ( also the 2éme BIP , the other commando paratroopers unit ) with the Jordanian and Saudi special forces . 





























*AK - 103 :*















*HJ - 8L*









__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Exercice Tafilalet 2009 **

Uro VAM-TL, Ford M151A2, Renault AMX-10RC*


























*Renault VAB VTT*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*FREMM *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Floréal Frigates
*
Hassan 2 (612)

























Mohamed 6 (612)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saleem

"royal"? we need democracy in morocco....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

FARSOLDIER said:


> *Floréal Frigates
> *
> Hassan 2 (612)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mohamed 6 (612)


Brother any plans by Moroccan Navy to get Submarines and how many new frigates are you expecting in next few years and how many will you retire


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Zarvan said:


> Brother any plans by Moroccan Navy to get Submarines and how many new frigates are you expecting in next few years and how many will you retire



For submarines, 2 - 3 months ago , a Russian article deals with the offer of a submarine Amur 1650, but we have still no news about this ...
But it is true that the Moroccan navy had shown an interest to buy submarines, especially because at this time, tens of prospecting oil companies are in the process of oil and gas explorations offshore , from North to South, and if oil or gas there, it will take more than sailors and warships to protect the sub areas. And one of the exploration area is in front of the Spanish Canary Islands which create small tensions between Morocco and Spain...



> *Russia might offer non-nuclear submarine to Morocco*
> 12:44 04/07/2013
> 
> 
> ST.PETERSBURG, July 4 (Itar-Tass) - The Russian arms export/import agency Rosoboronexport has been promoting its non-nuclear submarine, the Amur 1650, on world markets. It intends to offer the submarine to Morocco if the tenders are held there, Rosoboronexport Deputy chief Viktor Komardin declared at an international naval show on Thursday.
> 
> If Morocco announces the tenders for a submarine we will take part and offer the Amur 1650, Komardin said.
> 
> Rosoboronexport intends to develop military cooperation with Morocco, Komardin said. He stressed the significance of an agreement on international economic cooperation that Russia had recently signed with Morocco. *Recently, Russia has delivered to Morocco a batch of Msta-S self-propelled howitzers, he said.*
> 
> Morocco is showing an active interest in weapons for air defense and ground troops, Komardin said. It is for Morocco to make a choice now, he added. Komardin highly appreciates the level of professional training of Morocco's officers who have recently attended a presentation show of Russian-made weapons.
> 
> The Amur 1650 submarine was designed by the Rubin Naval Design Bureau based in St.Petersburg which belongs to the United Shipbuilding Corporation.
> 
> The maximum diving range of the submarine is 300 meters. The submarine is capable to carry 18 missiles, torpedoes or mines.
> 
> Earlier, a number of media outlets said that Morocco intended to buy its first submarine. Russia and Germany were mentioned as possible exporters.
> 
> © ITAR-TASS. All rights reserved.



ITAR-TASS: Russia - Russia might offer non-nuclear submarine to Morocco

Indeed, with the purchase of the FREMM, the Navy will remove Descubierta which is a bit old...







Finally, for future purchases, I do not think it is possible because we just bought 3 SIGMA and 1 FREMM which alone costing 500 million euros ... So we'll see in the future . But be sure that if we discovered oil or gas in offshore, purchases for the Navy will multiply .



Saleem said:


> "royal"? we need democracy in morocco....



Ok sir from Switzerland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Marines Commando











































A great video presenting the RMN, the greater in my opinion 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

FARSOLDIER said:


> For submarines, 2 - 3 months ago , a Russian article deals with the offer of a submarine Amur 1650, but we have still no news about this ...
> But it is true that the Moroccan navy had shown an interest to buy submarines, especially because at this time, tens of prospecting oil companies are in the process of oil and gas explorations offshore , from North to South, and if oil or gas there, it will take more than sailors and warships to protect the sub areas. And one of the exploration area is in front of the Spanish Canary Islands which create small tensions between Morocco and Spain...
> 
> 
> 
> ITAR-TASS: Russia - Russia might offer non-nuclear submarine to Morocco
> 
> Indeed, with the purchase of the FREMM, the Navy will remove Descubierta which is a bit old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for future purchases, I do not think it is possible because we just bought 3 SIGMA and 1 FREMM which alone costing 500 million euros ... So we'll see in the future . But be sure that if we discovered oil or gas in offshore, purchases for the Navy will multiply .
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sir from Switzerland


If that is true than you will need far more war ships and Submarines and also Fighter Jets


----------



## Babur Han

@FARSOLDIER

SIGMA and FREMM will come from european Countries, this mean that Software and IFF Codes are under their Control ! From that Point I have some doubts that a 500 million Fremm will be usefull to detter Spain from off-shore Oil Fields !

Turkish MILGEM Corvettes could be an Alternative to european Ships, they can be fittet with Aselsan made IFF System, Atmaca AShM and more other Subsystems. In June 2013 the turkish Corvette TCG Heybeliada made a Visit in Casablanca !



> Accueil
> *Le navire militaire turc Heybeliada en rade au port de Casablanca*
> MAP
> 25.06.2013
> 20h15
> Partager Share on facebook Share on email
> 
> 
> Commenter (0)
> Casablanca, 25 juin 2013 (MAP) – Le navire militaire TCG Heybeliada, corvette des forces navales turques, a fait escale, mardi, au port de Casablanca pour deux jours avant de rallier l’Espagne avant de retrouver Istanbul, son port d'attache, après 35 jours de périple.
> 
> Ce bâtiment, moderne et multirôle, a été entièrement construit par l’industrie navale turque de type Milgem. Il est de 99,5 mètres de longueur, jauge 2.400 tonnes et utilise deux moteurs MTU Diesel et une turbine à gaz LM-2.500, a indiqué lors d’un point de presse le capitaine de vaisseau Yachar Chamour.
> 
> Cette corvette, le premier bâtiment de cette classe (Milgem) compte à bord 85 marins entre officiers et membres d’équipage. Il avait été mis à l’eau en septembre 2008 et avait réalisé son premier voyage deux ans après en novembre 2010, a-t-il ajouté, précisant que le deuxième navire sera opérationnel en septembre prochain.
> 
> Il est équipé de systèmes électroniques et d'armement notamment des lanceurs de missiles de croisière et antinavire Harpoon, de missiles antiaériens RAM, de canon de 76 mm et de torpille MK46, a expliqué le capitaine de vaisseau.
> 
> La classe Milgem a un rayon d'action de 5.000 km, une vitesse pointe de 30 nœuds, peut rester 45 jours en mer et possède une plateforme pour accueillir un hélicoptère.
> 
> Cette visite au port de Casablanca offre l’opportunité de promouvoir le dialogue et la coopération ainsi que de contribuer au développement des relations militaires entre les deux pays, a-t-il souligné.



Le navire militaire turc Heybeliada en rade au port de Casablanca | Portail Menara.ma

@Zarvan



> If that is true than you will need far more war ships and Submarines and also Fighter Jets



Marocco could also need Cruise Misslies to strike C&C Sites, Military Infrastructure, Air Bases in Spain and Supersonic AShM deployed on Submarines, War Ships and Land !


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Zarvan : Yep true , time will tell us , everything will come in it time .

@Babur Han : 
I really do not think that France can sell to us a FREMM( with downgraded systems .
If I told you that France is much closer to Morocco you will not believe me, Morocco has ancient, preferred and strong relationships with the highest French military officials but also the CEO's of the largest french military groups .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

FARSOLDIER said:


> @Zarvan : Yep true , time will tell us , everything will come in it time .
> 
> @Babur Han :
> I really do not think that France can sell to us a FREMM( with downgraded systems .
> If I told you that France is much closer to Morocco you will not believe me, Morocco has ancient, preferred and strong relationships with the highest French military officials but also the CEO's of the largest french military groups .



I don't believe that any european Countrie have good intentions regarding us Muslims ! Don't be naive ! Turkey was facing the same Issues and as far I know in the nineties our F-16 were unable to reconize greek Fighters as enemys ! After some negotiations with the US they gave us some IFF Codeds, so they could be changed to turkish Requirements !

BTW: It's not only an Issue Regarding FREMM !


----------



## Ibn Batouta

The M.E is an exception , with the presence of Israel in the area ...
But as I said, Morocco has fairly strong relationships with people who mean, to be able to buy reliable military equipment
It is my opinion , and Allah ou a3lam .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

FARSOLDIER said:


> The M.E is an exception , with the presence of Israel in the area ...
> But as I said, Morocco has fairly strong relationships with people who mean, to be able to buy reliable military equipment
> It is my opinion , and Allah ou a3lam .



We have different opinions regarding western Equipment, but in my opnion it would be good choice for Marocco to order Amur 1650 Submarines to counter the Threat from Spanish Navy !


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Babur Han : If we buy a submarine, 90 percent it will be Russian made. In addition, Lavrov will do a visit to Morocco at the end of the year, and according to a Russian newspaper, he will meet directly with the King, so maybe military contracts, hope .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

FARSOLDIER said:


> @Babur Han : If we buy a submarine, 90 percent it will be Russian made. In addition, Lavrov will do a visit to Morocco at the end of the year, and according to a Russian newspaper, he will meet directly with the King, so maybe military contracts, hope .



Can Marocco Produce Ships or Submarines in License ?


----------



## Ibn Batouta

No I do not think there is a political will for the moment to develop a defense industry in Morocco. 
Even public opinion will be skeptic, because a focus on defense industry while there is still progress to be done in the social, economic fields ... better to avoid project like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

Spending in Defence can become more important in next Time, especially when the Threat of a Confrontation with Spain is emerging in the Issue of Oil Exploration ! Marocco need far more modern weapon Systems from reliable Supplier, Turkey is the best choice !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

The FREMM odered by RMN is an ASW Variant I've read, are they also equippt with Aster 15/30 like the french ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Babur Han said:


> The FREMM odered by RMN is an ASW Variant I've read, are they also equippt with Aster 15/30 like the french ?



Yes ASW variant . The French FREMM is identical to the Moroccan, except that the Moroccan FREMM lacks the SCALP missile, so yes she is equiped with 16 Aster 15 missiles , 76 mm guns , 8 MM40 Exocet anti-ship missiles Block3, MU90 torpedoes and a helicopter . 
Herakles multifunction radar, two jammers, a hull-mounted sonar and a towed sonar .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Babur Han

I think RMN is strongly foccussing on buliding up it's ASW Capabillities and I think Sigma Class will supplement FREMM in this Role ! In Long Term I see a need that RMN should it Anti - Air Warfare Capabillity !


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Yes true , each SIGMA is equiped with 12 MICA VL missiles + 16 Aster 15 on the FREMM .

I hope that in 5-10 years , thE RMN will buy another FREMM and 2 others SIGMA inchallah .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*RMN Tarik Ben Ziyad ( 613 )*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aliaselin

What is the difference between Morrocan bought two types of Sigma covette? I mean the equipment, as it is obvious one is larger than the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Frogman said:


> No RPG-7 variant has achieved a *confirmed kill *against any M1 variant in any operational theater. The closest one got is when an RPG-7 hit to its exhaust grill deemed it nonoperational (not killed). The crew survived and were evacuated and then the M1 was taken out by friendly fire (several shots from another Abrams and then a Maverick). The only other incident is when a hit caused an internal fire (although the projectile itself didn't penetrate) which totaled the Abrams, but again the crew survived. Teething problems were later fixed on all M1 variants.
> 
> Lets put it this way, the number of Abrams taken out by projectiles of any variant can be counted on your fingers. The only real killer of tanks in Iraq was overkill IED's. The M1's (even the "first generation") are far better than any Soviet tank and far better than anything Algeria has. Any actual tank expert can attest to that. All you have is an upgrade of a really bad tank the T-72.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, and wrong. Provide one shred of evidence that backs anything you just wrote up. Just one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a weakness.
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt has a total of 35 AH-64D B-II helicopters with 10 more to be delivered including the Longbow Radar. Israel has 42 AH-64A B-I helicopters plus three AH-64D B-II with the Longbow Radars. No one yet, not even the US have the AH-64E B-III. Seriously, you have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> The majority of our artillery isn't even used, Just stuck in storage.
> 
> 
> 
> One article has influenced your entire view of the Egyptian Armed Forces?
> 
> Tell me did this article have any primary research on it?
> 
> The mistake you're making is comparing Iraq and Libya with Egypt. The Egyptian military of 1973 could of drummed up Gaddafis forces in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I thought you knew what you were talking about, however, you have proved me wrong.



T-72 is indeed not good, but I think T-90SA is comparable to M1A1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

aliaselin said:


> What is the difference between Morrocan bought two types of Sigma covette? I mean the equipment, as it is obvious one is larger than the other.



I think you mean the FREMM ? Marocco operates three Sigma Class Corvettes and one FREMM, both Types of Warships can conduct ASW Missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Babur Han said:


> I think you mean the FREMM ? Marocco operates three Sigma Class Corvettes and one FREMM, both Types of Warships can conduct ASW Missions.


Yes but still Morocco should have at least 4 Submarines and they should get more war ships as well as fighter jets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur Han

Zarvan said:


> Yes but still Morocco should have at least 4 Submarines and they should get more war ships as well as fighter jets



Submarines will be very important and pose a great Threat for an enemy Force, they should have AIP Propulsion and equippt with Sub launched AShM's. Marocco could also need stealthy Fast Attack Craft, here they can go for a turkish Onuk MRTP-44, with a CMS based on GENESIS and ATMACA SSM !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Babur Han said:


> Submarines will be very important and pose a great Threat for an enemy Force, they should have AIP Propulsion and equippt with Sub launched AShM's. Marocco could also need stealthy Fast Attack Craft, here they can go for a turkish Onuk MRTP-44, with a CMS based on GENESIS and ATMACA SSM !


Yes for these and also Missile boats just like what Egypt got just recently and also go for more Frigates and Destroyers along with Submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

aliaselin said:


> What is the difference between Morrocan bought two types of Sigma covette? I mean the equipment, as it is obvious one is larger than the other.



Yes the Tarik Ben Ziyad is 2600 tons ship (105.11 × 13.00 × 3.75) , while the Sultan Moulay Ismail and Allal Ben Abdellah are 2400 tons ships (98.00 × 13.00 × 3.75) .
The difference between the two models affects only the tonnage, dimensions and therefore the number of man we can ship on (110 sailors on the TBZ, instead of 91 on the others 2). The rest is exactly the same thing , the same electronic items and armement .

For future purchases, this is what a recent U.S. report say, its looks like your words guys .... Fighter aircrafts, diesel submarines, patrol ships ... They also talk about a the build of a domestic military industry . 

*Future of the Moroccan Defense Industry - Market Attractiveness, Competitive Landscape and Forecasts to 2018*
*



What is the current market landscape and what is changing?
As one of the major non-NATO allies of the US, the defense spending capability of Morocco is expected to increase over the forecast period. The defense budget, which is projected to be US3.8 billion in 2014, is expected to increase at a CAGR of 4.42% during the forecast period, and reach US4.5 billion by 2018. This growth is primarily due to the government's steps to combat internal and external terrorist attacks, strengthen border security and procure new defense systems. Per-capita defense expenditure is expected to grow during the forecast period from US113.7 million in 2014 to US130.1 million in 2018.The capital expenditure budget is forecast to increase from US1.1 billion in 2014 to US1.4 billion in 2018, recording a CAGR of 5.62%, due to the government's modernization plans. The country's budget for homeland security is projected to increase over the forecast period, driven by increasing threats from human trafficking, drug smuggling and internal security. Demand for equipment over the forecast period is mainly expected to revolve around fighter aircraft, diesel electric submarine, surveillance and monitoring equipment, and patrol ships.

What are the key drivers behind recent market changes?

Certain factors pertaining to the security of Morocco are expected to drive the nation's defense expenditure in the coming years. These include the risks of attack from internal and external terrorist groups, and border conflicts with Algeria and Spain. Additionally, ammunition modernization initiatives will be an area of focus for military expenditure over the forecast period.

Click to expand...





Key Highlights

Morocco stands as one of the prime hubs in Africa to be involved with human trafficking. The country serves as a source as well as a destination for human trafficking, where men, women and even children are being forced into numerous illicit activities. Due to its close proximity to Europe, human trafficking gangs use Morocco as a stopover point. While women from Cote d'Ivoire, Philippines, and Indonesia are brought to Morocco to work as forced labor, native Moroccans are being sent to various European and Middle East countries to perform illicit activities. Although the government did adopt measures to curb these activities, they were not adequate enough to yield results and Morocco is on the Tier 2 Watch List in the area of human trafficking. In June 2013, the UN stated that Morocco needs to go for stricter rules and measures to combat human trafficking. Over the forecast period, the government is expected to invest in strengthening its border security, both on land and along the coast, to control such activities.

During the period 2008-2010, Morocco displayed a low level of imports, with a jump of 378.5% in 2011. In an attempt to enhance the capabilities of its armed forces, Morocco is expected to import defense equipment such as aircraft, armored vehicles, and radar systems, during the forecast period. Morocco currently does not export arms as the domestic defense industry is under-developed, but this is a trend that is expected to change over the forecast period with the attempts of the government to develop and expand the domestic defense manufacturing industry.

Spanning over 103 pages, 20 tables and 71 figures; "Future of the Moroccan Defense Industry - Market Attractiveness, Competitive Landscape and Forecasts to 2018" report cover the Market Attractiveness and Emerging Opportunities, Defense Procurement Market Dynamics, Industry Dynamics, Market Entry Strategy, Competitive Landscape and Strategic Insights, Business Environment and Country Risk.. The report includes 4 Companies- Lockheed Martin Corp., Raytheon, Sikorsky Aircraft, Thales.

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Babur Han

> * Moroccan defence spending to reach US$4.5 billion by 2018 *
> 
> 
> Written by Oscar Nkala, Friday, 29 November 2013
> 
> 
> 
> Moroccan defence spending will rise from US$3.8 billion in 2014 to US$4.5 billion in 2018 driven by the procurement of military aircraft, armoured vehicles, radar systems, diesel-electric submarines and patrol ships to boost border security and fight trans-national terrorism.
> 
> In a new report entitled "The Future of the Moroccan Defense Industry - Market Attractiveness, Competitive Landscape and Forecasts to 2018", Strategic Defense Intelligence (SDI) said Moroccan defence spending will grow at an annual rate of 4.4% between 2014 and 2018.
> 
> "This growth is primarily due to the government's steps to combat internal and external terrorist attacks, strengthen border security and procure new defense systems. Per-capita defense expenditure is expected to grow during the forecast period from US$113.7 million in 2014 to US$130.1 million in 2018.
> 
> "The capital expenditure budget is forecast to increase from US$1.1 billion in 2014 to US$1.4 billion in 2018, recording a CAGR of 5.62%, due to the government's (defence) modernization plans," the report read.
> 
> The report also projects that the country's budget for homeland security will increase over the forecast period driven by increasing problems of human trafficking, transnational arms and drug smuggling and internal security demands.
> 
> "Demand for equipment over the forecast period is mainly expected to revolve around fighter aircraft, diesel electric submarine, surveillance and monitoring equipment and patrol ships."
> 
> The rise in defence spending will also be spurred by external security threats which include the high risk of attacks from internal and external terrorist groups and ongoing border conflict with Algeria. The high risk of future conflict between Casablanca and the Polisario Front guerrilla movement in the stand-off over the Western Sahara also pushes Morocco to keep its armed forces well-equipped.
> 
> However, the country does not have a local defence industry and the United States and its North Atlantic Treaty Organisation (NATO) partners are expected to capitalise on existing military ties to remain favourites in providing the defence procurement and maintenance needs of the Moroccan arsenal.
> 
> "Morocco also remains highly dependent on US companies for the maintenance and support of its equipment and weapons. Furthermore, being an associated country of the European Union (EU), Morocco gives preference to EU nations, particularly France, in terms of trade.
> 
> "Therefore, as long as these (bilateral and trade) relationships persist, the US and France are set to dominate the Moroccan defense market in the forecast period, creating an obstacle for the suppliers of the Chinese and Russian territories," the report says.
> 
> However, the report expresses fears that because Morocco is classified as a ‘highly corrupt’ country by the international transparency watchdog Transparency International, defence procurement deals may also be tainted with corruption.
> 
> "The lack of transparency in the matters of national defence and security policy and the absence of internal audit (systems) for the Ministry of Defence (MoD) has aggravated the level of corruption within the (defence) sector," the report says.



Moroccan defence spending to reach US$4.5 billion by 2018 | DefenceWeb


The US and France could also use Corruption as a tool to secure Defence Deals with Marocco for their own Companies ! The french and US Equippment could be usefull in a Conflict against Algeria, but I highly doubt if it is usefull aginst Spain ! IFF System sold by US and french could probably reconize spanish Planes and Ships as Friends and can be made unusefull with Kill Switches. Even in Case of War US and France could follow movements of the Equippment with Tracking Devices ! 

Marocco should go for it's own Security for russian, chinese or turkish Equippment ! Turkey for Example could built joint Ventures and help Marocco to built it's own Industry !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*1 st Ski Bataillon Commando


























Training with the Utah Gard in Morocco





*


> A Morroccan Soldier watches as Utah National Guard members from the 19th Special Forces Group train with the 1st Ski Battalion of the Royal Morroccan Armed Forces in March. At 10,000 feet, the altitude of the training location, the focus of the exercise was on disaster preparedness, snow movement and mountain-rescue techniques. (Photo by Lt. Col. Hank McIntire, Utah National Guard)


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@FARSOLDIER you need to improve training and get more equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*URO VAM with CIS 40 AGL*





*Mercedes Unimog*




*
ZSU-2 23mm on Mercedes Unimog*






*Humvee + Chinook*





*RPG*





*Uro Vamtac with Browning gun machine*





*RPG-9*





*Humvee with ZPU-2*





*Kornet*





*MILAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Dshk 12.7 mm*





*RPG-7*





*SPG-9*





*ZPU-1 14.5 mm*





*ZPU-4 14.5mm*





*ZSU-23-2 23 mm*





*M-113 Browing*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*OPV-70*



















*M167 Vulcan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@FARSOLDIER please post pictures off uniform used by your forces and also improve green one and does opv-70 has some missiles


----------



## Babur Han

Zarvan said:


> @FARSOLDIER please post pictures off uniform used by your forces and also improve green one and does opv-70 has some missiles



OPV-70 is not equippt with Missiles !

When I see the Pictures of the Anti Air Guns, most looking obsolete to me ! Some anti air Guns need to be modernised, this mean autonomisation and RMAF should look for new Gun that can fire AHEAD Amunition !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Zarvan : The second is for UN missions, the third is for the soldiers in the north, the fourth is for the soldiers in the Sahara, and the last is the assault outfit , but there has a new assault outfit . 






The newest 





I can not show you all kinds of outfits, because there are many, they change depending on the unit for the paratroopers is not the same for mountain commandos also ...

@Zarvan @Babur Han : 
The OPV 70(1 in service currently, 3 awaiting delivery) is not a frigate or destroyer is only a patrol boat, which has missions as control the boats fisheries, illegal immigration ... it was specially built for the Royal Navy . 
They are equipped with a 76 mm OTO-Melara (120 shots per minute), 1 bofors 40 mm, 2 x 14.5 mm MG, 2 x 12.7 mm MG. That's enough for the missions it must perform . 

FYI , all the warships of the MRN are equiped with an OTO-melara 76 .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Babur Han

> *Genel Energy buys into Malta, Morocco* Aug. 24, 2012 at 8:07 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANKARA, Turkey, Aug. 24 (UPI) -- Turkish energy company Genel Energy announced it was buying into oil and natural gas licenses in Malta and Morocco for a combined $11.3 million.
> Genel said it acquired a 75 percent stake in an offshore production sharing contract in Malta from a subsidiary of energy company MOG for an initial payment of $10 million.
> 
> The area includes four license blocks off the coast of Malta near Libyan waters. Seismic surveys of the area have indicated the presence of natural resources, the company said.




Read more: Genel Energy buys into Malta, Morocco - UPI.com





> *Neo-Ottomans knock Morocco’s door for access to Africa*
> Monday, 21 November 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco’s Foreign Minister Taieb Fassi Fihri (R) meets with his Turkish counterpart Ahmet Davutoglu in Rabat. (Reuters)
> 
> 
> 
> inShare
> By Hassan al-Ashraf
> Al Arabiya Rabat
> 
> _Observers say Turkey is trying to make use of Morocco’s geopolitical location to establish strategic ties with the North African country and through it gain access to the entire Black Continent_.
> 
> According to political experts, the “Neo-Ottomans” are interested in the rise of Islamists in several North African countries especially as the Arab Spring is paving the way for their access to power and they are keen on playing a role in seeing this materialize.
> 
> The establishment of strong ties with those Islamist movements, they added, might also contribute to the possible victory of Turkey’s Islam-oriented Justice and Development Party in the upcoming parliamentary elections.
> 
> It is noteworthy that a few days ago, foreign ministers of Morocco and Turkey signed four agreements related to _scientific and technological cooperation, mutual recognition of driver’s license, fishing coordination, sports and youth._
> 
> 
> The agreements mark a new stage in Moroccan-Turkish relations, said Professor of International Relations at the University of Fes Saeid al-Sediki.
> 
> “This particularly applies to the establishment of a special bureau for deepening political and strategic dialogue between the two countries as well as plans to organize mutual visits throughout the coming year,” he told Al Arabiya.
> 
> The agreements, Sediki added, are considered the culmination of earlier ties between Morocco and Turkey and which started to become remarkably strong in 2004 when the two countries signed the Free Exchange Agreement.
> 
> According to Sediki, there are several common historical and geopolitical traits between Morocco and Turkey.
> 
> “This is manifested in their historical background and their strategic geographical location as well as their intricate relations with Europe and the fact that they are two pivotal states in the Muslim world.”
> 
> The recent strengthening of ties between Morocco and Turkey, Sediki explained, was rendered more pressing in the light of the latest developments in the Arab world.
> 
> _“Turkey is now keen on having strong ties with the Arab countries that are playing a major role in shaping the future of the region and *Morocco is one of those*.”_



http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/11/21/178397.html

These both Articles should make clear Turkey have strategic Interests in Morocco and underline the Countries importance for increasing turkish Influence on african Continent. So far a Military Cooperation as well offering Military Training and Equippment is logical Step in my View !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Yes bro , beside recently Moroccan Minister of Defense received the Turkish Minister of Defense, and in the report it said he was received on "high royal instructions", its shows that something is brewing between the two countries in the field of defense ...Moreover, several newspapers in Morocco have talked about the desire of both countries to develop military cooperation . So inshallah, something will happen between the two countries .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ibn Batouta

The Moroccan army will deploy about 150 military in Central African Republic, alongside french and other African countries. We have a great experience in this field, we deployed mens in Ivory Coast, Congo Brazzaville, Kosovo and others coutries in the world .



> *Le Maroc envoie des unités des FAR en république centrafricaine *
> 
> 
> 
> Lemag : Le Roi Mohammed VI a ordonné l’envoi de forces militaires marocaines en république centrafricaine, qui git depuis plusieurs mois, sous un conflit confessionnel dévastateur.
> 
> 
> ‘‘Le Maroc, sur Instructions du Roi, a décidé de déployer des éléments des FAR qui constitueront l’Unité de garde de la BINUCA (Bureau intégré des Nations unies pour la consolidation de la Paix en République Centrafricaine) et reste prêt à soutenir la RCA dans son chemin vers la paix et la stabilité’’, a indiqué un communiqué du ministère marocain des affaires étrangères.
> 
> Dans ce communiqué, le gouvernement a assuré que ‘‘le Royaume du Maroc continuant de suivre avec préoccupation les développements qui se poursuivent en République Centrafricaine (RCA), il appelle à la mise en place de mesures urgentes avec le soutien de la communauté internationale en vue d’empêcher une détérioration de la situation sur le terrain’’.
> 
> ‘‘Le Maroc se félicite de l’adoption par le Conseil de Sécurité de la résolution 2127 qui autorise le déploiement de la Mission internationale de soutien à la République centrafricaine sous conduite africaine (MISCA) pour une période de 12 mois’’ a souligné le ministère marocain dans son communiqué, ajoutant que ‘‘le Maroc se réjouit de cette nouvelle étape décisive qui contribuera à la stabilisation et à la résolution de la crise en RCA’’.
> 
> ‘‘Le Maroc prend note de la décision du Conseil de Sécurité de considérer une éventuelle transformation de la MISCA en une éventuelle opération de maintien de la paix des Nations Unies si les conditions sur le terrain le permettent’’ indique le département diplomatique marocain.
> 
> Le gouvernement assure en fin que ‘‘le Maroc remercie la France pour ses efforts inlassables en faveur de la paix sur le continent africain, hier au Mali, aujourd’hui en République Centrafricaine’’.



I think it will be a unit of the military police or gendarmerie type (soldier in blue) :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ibn Batouta

RMN Allal Ben Addellah













RMN Sultan moulay Ismail

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> *Lt. Col. Abdelmjid El Mouhaddib, of the Royal Moroccan Army, conducts a Joint Visual Inspection of High Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWV) at Ft. Hood Dec. 3-5. (Photo by Richard Bumgardner)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> *Members of the Moroccan Air Force visit the 169th Fighter Wing at McEntire Joint National Guard Base, South Carolina Air National Guard, Dec. 2, 2013. The Moroccan Air Force have recently purchased F-16 fighter aircraft and are partnering with the U.S. Air Force to learn how to setup F-16 operations in their country. (U.S. Air National Guard photo by Senior Master Sgt. Edward Snyder/Released)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@aliaselin : Please my friend , can you give me more informations about the article from AVIC that mentioned the visit of a moroccan delegation to their facilities ? they talked about CH-4 uav isn't it ?
Because I don't understand the chinese , just a small traduction please


----------



## aliaselin

FARSOLDIER said:


> @aliaselin : Please my friend , can you give me more informations about the article from AVIC that mentioned the visit of a moroccan delegation to their facilities ? they talked about CH-4 uav isn't it ?
> Because I don't understand the chinese , just a small traduction please



No，CH-4 is bought by Algeria；while where the Moroccan delegation visited is CATIC XAC, who produce transport plane, like Y-7, MA-60, MA-600 and arj-21. Their recent product is Y-20.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@aliaselin : Ah okey , thank you 
AVIC build mostly transport planes isn't it ? and those planes are also for civil use ?


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Class Lazaga ( 4 unités au sein de la MRM ) 
*


> *Armement :*
> 
> - OTO Melara 76 mm
> - 4 MM-38 Exocet
> - 1 Bofors 40mm
> - 2 Oerlikon 20mm
> *Caractéristiques techniques
> Déplacement : *425 tonnes ( 307 lège )
> *Dimensions : *58.00 × 7.60 × 2.70 ( tirant d'eau )
> *Motorisation :*
> - 2 MTU Bazân diesels
> - 2 Shafts
> 
> *Vitesse : *30 noeuds
> *Puissance : *5.51 MW
> *Autonomie: *3000 nm à 15 noeuds
> 
> *Equipements électroniques*
> *Détection surveillance :*
> - 2 Furuno
> 
> *Systéme de Commande :*
> - WM-25
> - CSEE Panda optical director


*


































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

FARSOLDIER said:


> *Class Lazaga ( 4 unités au sein de la MRM )
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




When Morocco did recieve them ? They look outdatet to me and need to be modernized or replaced by stealthyer ones !


----------



## Ibn Batouta

In 1981 we received them . I do not think they are outdated, it is certainly not the latest generation boats, but they are not to throw away anyway. They can still take a few years . 

Babur you are to severe  Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

FARSOLDIER said:


> In 1981 we received them . I do not think they are outdated, it is certainly not the latest generation boats, but they are not to throw away anyway. They can still take a few years .
> 
> Babur you are to severe  Lol



Few Years there is no Problem I think, but in my opinion they could need overhaul of the FCS and probably newer AShM like MM-40 Exocet !

BTW: I'm not severe but a potential Enemy, yes they will be for Sure !

Spain for example Faces a lot of internal Problems like Debts and growing Seperatism by Catalan Movement also Oil is found before Canarian Islands ! A external Crisis for example could distract the People from their internal Problems !


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Babur Han :

Spain has no interest to destabilize Morocco for one simple reason , they depend on us in several stuff: illegal immigration (Morocco is the "gendarme" of Europe in Africa, we block thousands of sub-Saharan who want to introduce in Europe through spain, so just imagine thousands of illegal immigrants who sneak into Spain ...) , the fight against terrorism in Spain (most extremist in spain are Moroccan and Moroccan services bring their help to located them ...). In addition the crisis, the Spanish companies came by the hundreds in Morocco ... so they have economic interests, security ...
War is not the solution to all the problems, Morocco has always settle its problems with the dialogue and playing on different common interests with Spain, especially with this country ... Not to mention that Spain is NATO, we canot measure up to it, so we must use another method to reach our purpose. Moroccans have always favored diplomacy in their history, for over 1200 years, we know when "attack" and when "close our mouths" and settle our problems with our brains and not weapons. .

History between Morocco and Spain has always been violent and stormy, we occupy Spain for 600 years Al Andalus, then they colonized us ...So as said "Keep your friends close, and your enemies even closer"


----------



## aliaselin

FARSOLDIER said:


> @aliaselin : Ah okey , thank you
> AVIC build mostly transport planes isn't it ? and those planes are also for civil use ?


Specifically say, XAC of AVIC build transport plane for military and civil use, and they have the only institute who have the design ability for transport plane in China. And the Moroccan delegation visits XAC about one month ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*RMN Patrouilleur Océanique Lt Colonel Errahmani 501 (Descubierta)*









> *Equipements électroniques *
> *Détection surveillance :*
> " Radar DA-05
> " ZW-06
> " Sonar DE-1160B
> 
> *Contre mesures :*
> " 2 CSEE Dagaie with IR Flares & Chaff
> " ELT-715
> 
> *Système de commandement : *
> " SEWACO-MR
> " SATCOM
> " WM-25/41 Fire contrôl system
> 
> *Equipage:* 110

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

More precisions about the Amour 1650 submarine deal



> *Adquisición de un submarino clase Amur 1650.*
> 
> —La Marina marroquí ha iniciado los contactos con astilleros rusos para la construcción de un submarino de ataque de propulsión convencional SSK. La Marina rusa sería la encargada de formar a la dotación, ya que Marruecos carece de experiencia en este campo. El diseño elegido sería el del submarino convencional Amur, de 1650 t en superficie y que es un desarrollo para la exportación de la clase Lada, que ya se encuentra operativa en la Marina rusa. Para conocer este moderno SSK, del que todavía no se ha exportado ninguna unidad, se desplazó a Moscú una delegación de la Marina marroquí, que visitó las oficinas del diseñador de submarinos Rubin, para posteriormente conocer los astilleros del Almirantazgo en San Petersburgo, donde se están construyendo dos unidades más de la clase Lada, de la que la Marina rusa piensa adquirir ocho unidades. El costo de la construcción de este submarino es de 150 millones, cantidad considerablemente inferior a un SSK construido en astilleros europeos. El Amur puede contar con el sistema de propulsión independiente del aire o AIP, de células de combustible



http://www.portalcultura.mde.es/Galerias/revistas/ficheros/RGM_noviembre_2013.pdf



> *Acquisition de 1650 Amur classe sous-marin .*
> 
> - La Marine marocaine a entamé des contacts avec les Russes pour la construction d'un sous-marin conventionnel attaque Yards propulsion de SSK . La marine russe serait responsable de la formation de l'équipage , que le Maroc n'a pas d'expérience dans ce domaine . Le modèle choisi serait l'Amour de sous-marins conventionnels , 1650 t en surface et est un développement à l'exportation de la classe Lada , qui est déjà opérationnel dans la marine russe . Pour ce SSK moderne , qui n'est pas encore exporté n'importe quelle unité , s'est rendu à Moscou une délégation de la marine marocaine , qui a visité les bureaux du concepteur du sous-marin Rubin , les chantiers navals de l'Amirauté plus tard connus à Saint-Pétersbourg , où ils construisent deux unités sur la classe Lada , la marine russe envisage d'acquérir huit unités . Le coût de construction de ce sous-marin est de 150 millions d'euros, un montant nettement inférieur à SSK construit dans les chantiers navals européens . L' Amour peut s'attendre le système ou pile à combustible Air Independent Propulsion AIP .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> Raytheon Co., Goleta, Calif., has been awarded a not-to-exceed $70,000,000 firm-fixed-price contract for eight Advanced Countermeasures Electronic Systems (ACES) full systems for in country spares, three full systems to support software sustainment activities, 13 ACES Line Replaceable Units (LRU) to create a repair and return spares pool, and 21 ACES LRUs to support operation of ACES reprogramming benches at Warner Robins and Eglin Air Force
> Bases, plus a lifetime supply of diminishing manufacturing source parts to support future repair and return and production. Work will be performed at Goleta, Calif., and is expected to be completed March 2017. This award is the result of a sole-source acquisition. This contract is 100 percent foreign military sales for the governments of *Morocco, Egypt and Iraq*. Air Force Life Cycle Management Center/WWMK, Wright-Patterson AFB, Ohio, is the contracting activity (FA8615-14-C-6022).


Defense.gov


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> *Arrivée en Centrafrique du contingent marocain de l’Unité de gardes des Nations Unies
> Bangui, le 23 décembre 2013 :
> 
> L’unité de gardes approuvée par le Conseil de sécurité des Nations Unies commencera son déploiement en République Centrafricaine le 24 décembre 2013.
> Constituée d’un premier contingent de 250 hommes fournis par le Royaume du Maroc, cette unité de gardes fera partie du Bureau Intégré des Nations Unies pour la consolidation de la paix en République Centrafricaine (BINUCA).
> La tâche de cette unité qui arborera le béret bleu et disposera de véhicules aux couleurs de l’ONU, consistera exclusivement à assurer la sécurité du personnel et des installations du Système des Nations Unies en République Centrafricaine.
> Cette disposition qui prend effet dans une situation grave contribuera à un meilleur appui du système des Nations Unies au gouvernement et au peuple centrafricains*



À PROPOS DU BINUCA


----------



## Babur Han

FARSOLDIER said:


> More precisions about the Amour 1650 submarine deal
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.portalcultura.mde.es/Galerias/revistas/ficheros/RGM_noviembre_2013.pdf



Sumarines will enhance Moroccos Defence Capabillitys, it will be great if there is a Deal on Amur 1650 Submarines ! How many Submarines RMN will recieve ?


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Really , I don't know exactly the number of potentially subs , in the article , they say that it cost 150 millions dollars , it quite cheap , so 2 subs will be a great beginning for us I think . We have any experience in this field, so to start we should'nt take a large quantity, even if it is not too expensive .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

FARSOLDIER said:


> More precisions about the Amour 1650 submarine deal
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.portalcultura.mde.es/Galerias/revistas/ficheros/RGM_noviembre_2013.pdf


That's old! From the sources from Morocco, the RNM has ordered and paid for an S80 to be built by Navantia in Carthagena, Spain


> D’après la presse marocaine, l’inspecteur général de la marine du royaume chérifien, le vice-amiral Mohamed Laghmari, a visité, le 18 décembre dernier, les ateliers où le sous-marin est en construction ainsi que les installations de la marine espagnole à Carthagène. Si les journaux marocains se contentent de faire part de la visite en question, en revanche la presse espagnole se montre plus précise sur les intentions du royaume. En effet, d’après le site espagnol laopiniondemurcia.es, le Maroc serait intéressé par l’acquisition de sous-marins de conception espagnole. Selon ce site d’information en ligne, la visite effectuée par la délégation de la Marine royale marocaine sur le chantier naval s’inscrirait dans cette perspective.


[/quote]


----------



## Ibn Batouta

No for the S-80 it's a false information , moroccan press is uneducated in the military field , they report nonsense . I think the Russian option will be retained .


----------



## Ceylal

FARSOLDIER said:


> No for the S-80 it's a false information , moroccan press is uneducated in the military field , they report nonsense . I think the Russian option will be retained .



I am aware of the press of our region and their expertise in military affairs...But I think the source is solid..Wait and see..


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Departure for Centrafrique*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Départ des FAR vers la Centrafrique :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

@WebMaster yo dawg can you make this thread a sticky one.

Thanks a bunch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Arabian Legend : Thanks bro


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Kosovo* : Repas de Noel organisé par le contingent marocain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*AMX10-RC*




























*M60-A3TTS*

















*Land Cruiser/SPG-9*








*M-109*










*M-110*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Panhard AML-90 Eland *





















*M-113/TOW*










*Tunguska M1*










*BM-21*








*T-72 BV *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*VAB VCI / canon 20 mm*


















*VAB VTT*


















*AMX10-RC*










Le camo il tue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Moroccan military hospital all around the world during 2013*







*BATRAL type Champlain*






> 3 en service actuellement au sein de la MRM . Ils ont subit une refonte compléte chez Leroux & Loz (Lorient) en 1997 . Il est capable de transporter 140 personnes et 300 tonnes de cargo ainsi que 208 tonnes d'eau potable.
> 
> 
> 
> 402 : Daoud Ben Aicha
> 403 : Ahmed Essakali
> 404 : Abou Abdallah El Ayachi
> 
> 
> 
> *Caractéristiques techniques *
> *Déplacement :* 1410 tonnes ( 770 lège )
> *Dimensions :* 60.00 × 13.00 × 2.40 ( tirant d'eau )
> *Motorisation :*
> " 2 SACM type 195V12
> " 2 Shafts
> 
> *Vitesse :* 16 noeuds
> *Puissance :* 3 MW
> *Autonomie:* 4500 nm à 13 noeuds
> 
> *Armement *
> " 2 Bofors 40mm
> " 2 mortier 81mm
> " 1 12.7mm
> 
> " plate-forme pour un hélicos de 6t
> 
> *Equipements électroniques *
> *Détection surveillance :*
> " 1 Decca 1226
> 
> *Equipage:* 57

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

MK47 Auto Grenade Launcher

US State Department - Policy - Directorate of Defense Trade Controls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*F-16 Block 52 +








*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*M60-A3* (December 2013)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Arrival in Centrafrique (2/01/2014)































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

...

*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

great work keep it up guys


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Thanks Bro


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Wow hight quality facilities for our army 



> *Morocco FAR – Workshop Facility Opening*
> The Morocco Armed Forces wheeled vehicle central workshop is now operational
> The Maintenance Facility development, which has been designed and project managed by a Lodi team of engineers, is believed to be the largest and most modern facility in North Africa. The workshop has the capability to maintain up to 6,000 military wheeled vehicles from small sedans to tank transporters. Dedicated Management systems have been developed by Lodi to ensure operational efficiency and a Lodi team of automotive specialists will train and develop FAR technicians to deliver a consistently high standard of maintenance. The facility is scheduled to complete ISO 9001 certification before the end of 2012 and will undertake tank transporter and 4x4 vehicle reconditioning programmes alongside of the ongoing maintenance of the Moroccan Armed Forces vehicle fleet.
> (For security reasons Lodi is not able to show pictures of the actual facility)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maintenance Facility for Moroccan Military – One year on
> The newly built facility FAR Workshop Facility was officially opened as Centre de Compétence Matériels Roulants (CCMR) in October 2012. Maintenance began on military staff cars followed by two separate refurbishment programs on Toyota Land Cruiser 4x4s and Oshkosh Tank Transporters. Training of Military Personnel has been at the forefront with Lodi engineers taking the lead on skills transfer at shop floor and management level. CCMR was awarded ISO 9001/2008 certification in October this year - an award that contributed to the most successful year in Lodi's history.
> There are many more challenges which lie ahead with the Moroccan project, but Lodi have ensured that the Management and Technical staff installed are of high quality and well equipped to carry the project forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur Han

A good step forward to gain Capabillitys in Maintinance !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> *SIGMA 613 & 614 & 615*
> 
> Pays : Maroc
> Constructeur : Damen Schelde
> Lieu de construction : Flushing, Hollande
> Mise sur cale : 2009 // Lancement : 2010-2011 // Mise en service : 2011-2012
> 
> *Caractéristiques techniques
> Déplacement : *
> " Pour le Sigma 10513 : 2600 tonne ( 2340 lège )
> " Pour les Sigma 9813 : 2400 tonnes ( 2100 lège )
> *Dimensions : *
> " Pour la FMMM 613 : 105.11 × 13.00 × 3.75 ( tirant d'eau )
> " Pour les FMMM 614 et 615 : 98.00 × 13.00 × 3.75 ( tirant d'eau )
> *Motorisation : *
> " 2 MAN Diesel 28/33D STC
> " 2 lignes d’arbres
> 
> *Vitesse :* 26 noeuds ( 29.1 nds affiché par la RMN Sultan Moulay Ismaïl pendant ses essais ! )
> *Puissance :* 19 MW
> *Autonomie:* 4000 nm à 18 noeuds.
> 
> *Armement *
> " 1 Oto Melara 76mm Super Rapido
> " 4 Missiles Exocet MM40 BkII
> " 12 Missiles AA Mica VL
> " 2 TLT pour 12 torpilles MU90
> " 2 Giat 20mm F2
> 
> " Hangar et Plate-forme pouvant accueillir un NH90
> 
> 
> *Equipements électroniques
> Détection surveillance :*
> " Radar de surveillance 3D SMART-S Mk2
> " Sonar de coque Kingklip



*RMN Tarik Ben Ziyad ( 613 )*
*





RMN Sultan Moulay Ismail ( 614 )






RMN Allah Ben Abdallah (615)






Passerelle SIGMA










Canon de 76 Oto Melara - SIGMA




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

@FARSOLDIER hi brother, you know anything about Bangladesh ?


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Hi bro 
I know that is a country nearby Pakistan, India ... I saw 1 or 2 reports on French TV on the textile industry in the country, that's all. 
Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

FARSOLDIER said:


> Hi bro
> I know that is a country nearby Pakistan, India ... I saw 1 or 2 reports on French TV on the textile industry in the country, that's all.
> Why?


nothing, i was just curious if you know about BD or not LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Why not having this thread stickey? 

Mods? @Web Master @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@BDforever : Ah okey . And I know a very nice guy from Bangladesh here in France . 5 years ago he were in Dubai and he worked for the princely family as a cooker in their palaces . He tells me how do they live , their luxury cars ... it made me dream Lol 

@Yzd Khalifa : Yes  I don't understand why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@FARSOLDIER Morroco at least should have 126 F-16 BLOCK 52 or other planes like that I mean 4.5 Generation fighter jets


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Zarvan : 126 block 52 ?! 
No I think it is too much and also too expensive for the moment we don't have the financial ressources for this purchase ,100 F-16 block 52 is a huge amount Lol  But for example in 4-5 years , I'd like a second batch of F-16 . 
For the moment we have 24 block 52 + 27 MF2000 , fifty hight quality fighters ( besides the F-5 Tiger III (28) who also had an interesting upgrade and Alphajet who also can use for groud attack and recently they also had an upgrade ) . 

*MF2000 upgrade* 

- *Radar RDY-3 Thales ( the same as the Rafale radar )
- AASM 
- Damocles POD
........*




































*









*

*



*

*The cokpit Before/After the upgrade  what a change *

*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*F-5 Tiger III upgrade (mentionned in the end)*

*











RADA ACE ground debriefing station  ( used by IAF , Chilean AF ... ) 





Litening II POD





- New air to air and air to ground bomb
- New avionics system

Alphajet upgrade
*


> To this modernization will include the installation of a GPS-hybridized inertial , which will give it a SNA capacity and will also better driving shooting in the air-air and air-to-ground modes. It is planned to install a head-up display High (HUD) instead of the current single viewfinder. The new navigation system will also better prepare assignments and training to failure. The handle is equipped with new features that will provide concept HOTAS (Hands on controller and Channel) . The current ejector seat Martin Baker MK4 type will be replaced by a newer model MK10L kind to include a seat back 10 °.
> Question Alphajets receive the communication a new mode S transponder and radio to new ICAO standards
> 
> In particular, the development of modernization Alpha Jet export is successfully completed by delivery of the aircraft prototype and two pre-series aircraft.
> 
> The Alpha-Jet export modernization program is part poursuivi.Sa development is complete mid-2012 with the delivery of the aircraft modified prototype factory and both changed in the customer's premises preproduction . Delivery of kits series has begun and will continue until October 2013















*Cockpit*






* God bless Morocco*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Renault VAB VTT *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

FARSOLDIER said:


> MK47 Auto Grenade Launcher
> 
> US State Department - Policy - Directorate of Defense Trade Controls



Hey bro, can you please identify the vehicle appeared in 1:20.

Thank you.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Arabian Legend : Wallahi I don't know  sorry


----------



## Ibn Batouta

_FAR Magazine - November 2013 
_
*RMAF fighters pilots formations









*

*




























*

*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*....*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> *The Chinese anti-tank rocket "HJ-8" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Chinese army has organized an anti-tank maneuvers in the military zone of Beijing recently. It was among other things, anti-tank rocket "HJ-8" is used.
> 
> The "HJ-8" or "Hongjian-8" (in German: "Red Arrow-8") is a Chinese anti-tank missiles of the second generation. It is a cable-guided anti-tank missile with an optical targeting system. Pay out with a warm-warhead missile is able to break through the explosive reactive armor.
> 
> According to the Chinese engineers' HJ-8 "should be about the combat capability comparable to the U.S." BGM-71 TOW "and the Franco-German" Euromissile HOT ".
> 
> The development of HJ-8 began in the 1980s. Today, the weapon is also built of Pakistan as a licensed product under the name "Baktar-Shikan". In addition, it is exported to several developing countries such as Albania, Egypt, Ecuador, Sri Lanka and *Morocco.*
> 
> The "HJ-8" can be launched from the deck of an armored vehicle or by a single soldier. Military fans have noted, however, that the "HJ-8", 25 kg was too heavy for a soldier - at least if he should be able to express more than just a shot. In addition, the soldier must stay for a while in his position to steer the rocket wired. In this battle does lie still remain mortal danger - these points should be improved



China- german.china.org.cn - Die chinesische Antipanzerrakete "HJ-8"

*Type-90 35mm*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*URO VAMTAC*



> The VAM TL has subsequently been supplied to Morocco which received an initial *100* examples during 2004, a further *200* examples during 2005, and placed an order during 2006 for around* 50 *ambulance variants. A further Moroccan order was disclosed early 2007, this calling for around *1,000 *URO VAMTAC (HMMWV-like) light vehicles and around *800 *other vehicles including additional quantities of URO VAM TL, around *250* URO TT (Unimog-like) light trucks, plus around *100* IVECO tractor units.



Defense & Security Intelligence & Analysis: IHS Jane's | IHS

















*Shooted from films*
















*VAM TL Ambulance*











*IVECO Tractor*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> *HM King Hamad receives Moroccan Inspector General of the Royal Armed Forces*
> 
> 09 : 49 PM - 15/01/2014
> 
> Manama, Jan. 15 (BNA)-- His Majesty King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa received at Sakhir Palace today Moroccan Inspector General of the Royal Armed Forces (FAR) and Commander of the Southern Zone General Abdulaziz Banani and his accompanying delegation.
> 
> HM the King took pride in strong and historical brotherly relations between Bahrain and Morocco, stressing keenness to further bolster them mainly in the field of military cooperation. He underlined the importance of exchanging visits between senior officials from both countries and maintaining coordination and cooperation for the best interests of both countries and peoples.
> 
> HM the King wished the Moroccan official every success in his visit to Bahrain and meeting his Bahraini counterparts to promote bilateral cooperation. He asked the Moroccan Inspector General of the Royal Armed Forces (FAR) and Commander of the Southern Zone to convey his greetings to Moroccan monarch King Mohammed VI as well as his best wishes of more progress and prosperity to the Moroccan people.
> 
> On his part, the Moroccan official conveyed to HM the King the greetings of the Moroccan monarch as well as his best wishes of abundant health and happiness to him and further progress and prosperity to the Bahraini people.
> 
> HM the King discussed with the Moroccan guest issues of common interest.



Bahrain News Agency | HM King Hamad receives Moroccan Inspector General of the Royal Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@WebMaster

Can we make this thread a sticky? Morocco is a major Arab country and deserves to have a sticky thread on the Arab Defence section of the forum.

Thank you.

@FARSOLDIER 

Continue your excellent work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@al-Hasani : Choukrane Bro 
Tomorrow our delegation will attend the opening of Bahrein Air Show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

FARSOLDIER said:


> @al-Hasani : Choukrane Bro
> Tomorrow our delegation will attend the opening of Bahrein Air Show




Salam,

any news on Moroccan MBT 2000s?, pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Dazzler : No any "official" pics at this time , but a UN rapport said that we took delivery of 54 first MBT's of the 150 ordered .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

for some unknown reason, no pics have surfaced yet apart of the initial few, 

Thanks though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

this is not new in the Moroccan army, they never communicate on the purchases, weapons ... just to see a Humvee,we have to pray for shooting a movie in Morocco Lol I'am serious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

FARSOLDIER said:


> this is not new in the Moroccan army, they never communicate on the purchases, weapons ... just to see a Humvee,we have to pray for shooting a movie in Morocco Lol I'am serious




why am i not surprised? i am from pakistan you know

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Ah so you feel the same pain  Okey


----------



## Zarvan

Dazzler said:


> why am i not surprised? i am from pakistan you know


We pretty much know sir what is going on


----------



## surya kiran

Why would Morocco need such an army? Except maybe for the southern provinces area. Marakeech and the life over there is  If people want to see a HAPPY Islamic country go to Morocco. They will put the Goans to shame in parties!!!!!


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@surya kiran :  I don't understand your post


----------



## surya kiran

FARSOLDIER said:


> @surya kiran :  I don't understand your post



I meant its a fantastic place. Nice people and I dont know who would be enemies of a state like Morocco. Goans are people who reside in Goa, India which is a party place....a lazier version of Marakeesh


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Ah okey ! Thanks   Like Indian people and especially Priyanka Chopra  Lol 
Lol yes as a monarchy, we have some potential ennemies especially communist and socialist arabs , like every country in the world and like every arab monarchy . 

Apart that :












*Summary of the previous edition*





*RMAF planes 





Guest 2012 - US Air Force*

*















F-15 E


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Marrakech Air Show 2012 : RMAF show

*F16C/D*
















*Mirage F1 CM / EM VI*











*F5 Tiger III*






*Alpha-Jet*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Gazelle, Puma, Huey , Jet Ranger*
*
Agusta-Bell 205A Huey CN-AJW*

*




Agusta-Bell 206B Jet Ranger CN-AQI*





*Eurocopter SA342L Gazelle CNA-CC*






*Eurocopter SA342L Gazelle CNA-CE*






*Eurocopter SA342L Gazelle CNA-CG*






*2 Eurocopter SA330L Puma CN-ARD/M*






*KC-130H + F5 Tiger III + F16C Block52+*















*
C130H MAFFS + CN235*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> *La FREMM marocaine livrée à la fin du mois*
> 17/01/2014
> 
> Toujours présente à Brest, la frégate Mohammed VI doit finalement être transférée à la marine royale marocaine le 30 janvier. Initialement, il était prévu que le bâtiment soit livré le 25 novembre par DCNS mais la cérémonie a été annulée pour des questions de protocole. Le frère du roi, qui devait présider l’évènement, était en effet retenu de l'autre côte de l'Atlantique lors du voyage officiel de Mohammed VI aux Etats-Unis. Il a ensuite fallu un bon moment pour trouver une nouvelle date correspondant aux disponibilités du prince Moulay Rachid el-Alaoui, C'est désormais chose faite désormais et la nouvelle frégate marocaine va donc pouvoir être officiellement transférée, même si ce ne sera pas comme prévu en grande pompe.
> 
> Dérivé des FREMM construites par DCNS pour la marine française, le Mohammed VI sera le plus grand bâtiment de combat de la flotte marocaine. Longue de 142 mètres pour un déplacement de 6000 tonnes en charge, cette frégate mettra notamment en œuvre jusqu’à 16 missiles surface-air Aster 15, 8 missiles antinavire Exocet MM40 Block3, s’ajoutant à une tourelle de 76mm et de l’artillerie légère, ainsi qu’un hélicoptère embarqué.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M&M*



*RMN FREMM Mohamed 6 















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

FARSOLDIER said:


> Ah okey ! Thanks   Like Indian people and especially Priyanka Chopra  Lol
> Lol yes as a monarchy, we have some potential ennemies especially communist and socialist arabs , like every country in the world and like every arab monarchy .
> 
> Apart that :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary of the previous edition*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RMAF planes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest 2012 - US Air Force*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-15 E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Which socialist
> 
> Which socialist Arab country has Morocco shivering? Algeria, Mauretania, or the SADR are neither Arab, Socialist, or communist...Unless the Atlantic Ocean or the Med sea are the enemies of Morocco, none of the countries bordering you has attacked Morocco or consider Morocco as an enemy.
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Ibn Batouta

The SADR  Lol Ceylal ya Ceylal .
Algeria don't consider Morocco as an ennemy ??  we are your favourite ennemy isn't it

*Ohoud operation - Jeune Afrique 1979



































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*RMN Sultan Moulay Ismail (614)*










*French FREMM Aquitaine + RMN TBZ + RMN SMI *












Soon it will be the Moroccan FREMM 

*RMN Mohamed 6 (611)






RMN Hassan 2 ((612)




*
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@FARSOLDIER How many frigates and corvettes you are expecting in times to come


----------



## Ibn Batouta

For the moment , just the FREMM that's it , the 3 SIGMA we received them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

FARSOLDIER said:


> The SADR  Lol Ceylal ya Ceylal .
> Algeria don't consider Morocco as an ennemy ??  we are your favourite ennemy isn't it
> 
> *Ohoud operation - Jeune Afrique 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 You got it wrong, Algeria has never considered Morocco as an ENEMY, you tend to read too much in what is written in your press and especially MAP. If we were considered as such, god knows you gave ample raisons that is considered as casus belli..All those tons of treated kif that you unload at our border and in our shore is cause enough to any country to declare war to Morocco. I sincerely think that the M6 should think his lucky star to have Bouteflika as the President of Algeria and it does look that we are gong to live with him another five years.
To see how much we consider you as an enemi, we keep only two L59 aircraft in Tindouf while you maintain the bulk of your forces in the area...I guess we must shit blood from fear of the FAR that we feel paralysed by the shear number of troops you keep behind those walls

You posted an old Jeune Afrique's article , you should have digged the one of Paris Match it has better pictures that showed the FAR in their best duds.
The reality behind that, was just a show and tell. That column under Dlimi command has never seen combat to make a difference. They spend all their time to zig zag in the desert to raise dust. They haven't fooled the Polisario . It was just for domestic consumption, since H2 wasn't about to let Dlimi who protected him from the preceeding coups to leave his side. It was certainly a publicity coup to shore up H2 standing among his Arab brothers in the middle east, but it didn't fool the ones that was fighting him for their freedom.
After all, thank you for posting the pages , it will be a good reading on an elite mechanized Brigade that wasn't!


----------



## Ibn Batouta

What is this shit you said?!  and when the algerian army attack with the polisario Moroccan positions, its mean what? and they give them informations , arms and money . you consider us as friends?
Where is the polisario now ? we FU***D them , your army and all the communist gerillos no matter where they were come from ! stop dreaming , and if they are brave , we are here and we expect for them .

The Moroccan army is a professional army, which has nothing to prove, the Moroccan fighter is known worldwide for his courage and determination, was present in all world wars we fought against Nazi we free Corsica, France , Indo-China , we fought in Monte Cassino and we beat the Nazi and the italian fascist there, the Golan aside Syrians , we fucked the Houthis mercenaries in KSA , the Turks and the empire Ottoman conquered the Arab world and Morocco they could never conquer us, read the history man . We did all this while your country does not even exist  Morocco is a millenary nation , not a 50 years existence banana republic ...
And you think the polisario or algerian army could do something ? GIA humiliate you , they slaughter your soldiers , you have a looser army my friend, no one feat of arm .

Such you're loosers fighter , we have the occasion to humiliate and massacre you , but we refuse , listen to Hosni Moubarak  2200 Algerian soldiers ready to be destroy by the FAR and Hassan 2 let you escape, at least say thank you !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> *Moroccan forces end mission in Kosovo*
> 
> 
> CAMP NOVO SELO, Kosovo – Since the start of the Kosovo Force mission in 1999, the Moroccan army has worked alongside NATO, the United Nations Mission in Kosovo and other multinational units to provide a safe and secure environment and freedom of movement for the citizens of Kosovo.
> 
> Now, 14 years and 11,000 troops later, the Moroccan army says farewell to KFOR as it ends its mission with a withdrawal of forces ceremony on Camp Novo Selo Jan. 18.
> 
> The ceremony brought together several members of the multinational community, including Delphine Borione, the French ambassador to Kosovo, Italian army Maj. Gen. Salvatore Farina, the commander of KFOR, and U.S. Army Col. David Woods, the Multinational Battle Group – East commander.
> 
> At the beginning of his speech, Moroccan army Lt. Col. Hicham Lamrani, the commander of the Moroccan Contingent, thanked the members of KFOR for their support over the years.
> 
> “Today we are here to give thanks to you and the values we associate. Brotherhood, solidarity and commitment to humanity,” Lamrani said. “So let me thank you on behalf of the entire Moroccan contingent for your support throughout our stay.”
> 
> After his speech, Farina gave a speech on the history of Morocco’s support for Kosovo and KFOR. Though the day could be seen as a sad one, Farina said, he was personally grateful for the work of the Moroccan company.
> 
> “We are indeed grateful for the commitment they have shared within KFOR,” said Farina. “Morocco has been long committed to Kosovo and has responded positively to calls from the international community since the beginning to prevent conflict and restore peace and security, here and worldwide.”
> 
> After the speech and the awarding of the NATO medal to nine Moroccan soldiers for their outstanding work, the Moroccans served a farewell meal to the partners they have served with in Kosovo.
> 
> “My Moroccan friends, you are indeed part of our continued success. You should be proud of this and we are proud of you,” Farina said. “I thank you, everyone, for your devotion to serving your country and us at KFOR NATO and the multinational community. You have truly emphasized the KFOR motto, more together, and we admire your support. You are our KFOR brothers and sisters, and we wish you, the Moroccan armed forces and your country, the best for the future."



Photos of the ceremony : Moroccan Forces end Kosovo Mission - a set on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

FARSOLDIER said:


> What is this shit you said?!  and when the algerian army attack with the polisario Moroccan positions, its mean what? and they give them informations , arms and money . you consider us as friends?


We don't consider you friends, but we don't consider you enemy either. We helped and we will continue to help Polisario, financially diplomatically and materially.


> Where is the polisario now ? we FU***D them , your army and all the communist gerillos no matter where they were come from ! stop dreaming , and if they are brave , we are here and we expect for them .


You fu_cked them, really? the last they did to you they danced in Tan Tan , that H2 had to call his friend the Israelis, to build him a wall to protect Morocco proper from the Polisario intrusion and to protect his aging, incapable, disoriented, outclassed, lost army of his...From what the world had seen, thMorocco was the fu_ckee...



> The Moroccan army is a professional army, which has nothing to prove, the Moroccan fighter is known worldwide for his courage and determination,


 We saw their professionalism is all its splendor. The molestation of children in Congo.



> was present in all world wars we fought against Nazi we free Corsica, France


 under the Ben Bella's command shouldered by Algerian troops who were the bulk of the indeginous north African troops.


> Indo-China


As french subordinate and you got severely mauled by the Vietnamese , your masters included


> we fought in Monte Cassino and we beat the Nazi and the italian fascist there


 First Italians have surrendered before North African troops reached Italian shores. Algerians along with Tunisian shared that burden to dislodge the Germans... , 


> the Golan aside Syrians


And you got slaughtered by the Israeli troops


> we fucked the Houthis mercenaries in KSA


 Not really, the Houthis took the best of the Saudi troops, it was so bad, that KSA had to pay them to agree to cease fire.
*But you forgot, probably due to your humility, the face slapping you received in 2006 from Aznar at two hundred feet from your shore. *
Probably due to the glorious Moroccan fait d'arme to large to enumerate every little details



> the Turks and the empire Ottoman conquered the Arab world and Morocco they could never conquer us


That is a big lie. The ottoman empire conquered the Arabs terrotories. The Ottoman empire never conquered North Africa. The Aroudj brothers (pirates) were seeked to help Algiers to get rid of the Spanish that established a fort The "Penon" and blockade her . It is after the defeat of the Spaniards that Aroudj brothers allied themselves with the Ottoman Sultan to absolve themselves from past misdeed in Turkey. Turks were never interested in Morocco because of safety concerns for their fleet. And in that time the reigning Moroccan king didn't control a territory to speak off...It was just a constellation of tribal territories that escaped all his control.


> We did all this while your country does not even exist


Thats another Makhzeni happy pill? I thought that you are smarter than that, especially the time of internet...You deceive me here..Graduated from adrassat sidi?


> Morocco is a millenary nation , not a 50 years existence banana republic ...


you mean stone age? and here really, who is a banana republic? A monarchy where all the deviates and perverts of the world find refuge or a country that is feeding your citizens to keep your country from exploding. Eastern Morocco is fueled and heated with Algerian Petrol. Your stores are full of Algerian product, because your predator King took everything that is of value to himself and gave the remnant to the ME octogenarians kings and Emirs. So everytime you turn to Mecca to pray , make sure to save two Surat for Tlemcen



> And you think the polisario or algerian army could do something


To man handle you, the Polisario is amply capable to do the job, they don't need us. And when you talk about the Algerian army, it shows that you have never sported a military uniform, and you have never followed event that happened in Morocco beside the surreal fantasy you glean from different forums. Do you have any idea how many times our combat helicopters and special troops penetrated Moroccan territory in pursuit of the GSPC islamist you were harboring in your country? Countless time, without a murmur from your army and it still ongoing to this day!



> ? GIA humiliate you , they slaughter your soldiers , you have a looser army my friend, no one feat of arm .


 That the betise of the year.! GIA umilated us? Everybody knows that fundamentalist islam met his fate the moment it took on Algeria. The ANP gave a hangover the the Islamist, to this day they haven't recovered. What you see in Syria now, we face it then and the top an embargo as a cherry! We managed to defeat them and their supporters, Morocco included.
The goal that was given to Morocco, if you don't know it by now, is to play the destabilization role of Turkey and Jordan toward Syria, with us. Morocco has no means or the strategic depth to play that role. And like the saying goes, who look for us, he will find us.



> Such you're loosers fighter , we have the occasion to humiliate and massacre you , but we refuse , listen to Hosni Moubarak  2200 Algerian soldiers ready to be destroy by the FAR and Hassan 2 let you escape, at least say thank you


That was 1963, and all those claims were false...
And if if Morocco's army was the tigress you claim to be, why in hell we had more that 2800 Moroccans soldiers prisoners that we liberated after Bouteflika took power, separate from the thousans that were held by the polisario...That is not a army of tigers that is an army of prostitutes..
As a reminder to you as I reminded your khaleedjis friends , In the MENA area they are only two armies that can be called that..The IDF and space forces and the Algerian ANP..the rest are toys "R" us .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Finally, drones for Morocco
*Le Maroc va acheter à Israël des drones d’occasion*


 


Par : Simo Sbaï
Publié le : 21/01/14
*



*

*« Ya salam ! », comme dirait l’autre marchand de lits. Alors que plusieurs partis politiques marocains annonçaient une très dure loi pour pénaliser tout contact entre un citoyen marocain et Israël, avec prison en prime pour les contrevenants, voilà que l’État marocain, c’est-à-dire le roi Mohamed VI dans ce cas (c’est lui le chef suprême des armées !), va acheter des drones… israéliens. *

Selon le blog _Secret-Difa3_, le Maroc aurait déjà obtenu l’autorisation de l’État hébreu pour acheter cette chère camelote. Ce site spécialiste en défense révèle, mais cela n’est un secret pour personne, que nos vaillantes forces armées royales (FAR) ont bénéficié depuis toujours du soutien de Tsahal, l’armée israélienne honnie._« Honnie »_, parce que, officiellement, le roi est, comme il vient de le rappeler pompeusement il y a quelques jours, le président du Comité Al Qods (Jérusalem). C’est-à-dire, le protecteur du troisième lieu saint de l’Islam.Peut-on être un défenseur d’Al Qods occupé par l’affreuse entité sioniste et commercer avec les mêmes occupants sionistes ?Voilà une question qui ne risque pas d’être posée dans notre honorable Chambre des représentants, le parlement marocain où on a entendu il y a quelques semaines des cris et des exclamations des leaders des principaux partis politiques (PJD, islamistes light, inclus) jurer Allah que dorénavant on allait couper la main à ceux qui entretiendraient des relations coupables avec Israël.

_Source : yabiladi.comTout sur la défense au Maghreb: Le Maroc va acheter des drones Israéliens d'occasion

*



*

*"Ya salam! " , a common expression among bed merchants. While several Moroccan political parties announced a tough law to criminalize contact between a Moroccan citizen and Israel, with prison for offenders as a premium, the Moroccan State, that is to say, the King Mohamed VI in this case (he is the supreme leader of armies) will buy Israeli drones .... *

According to the blog Secret-Difa3 , Morocco has already obtained the approval of the Jewish state to buy the French used israeli drones built by EADS. This site specializes in defense reveals, but this is a no secret that the valiant Royal Armed Forces (FAR) has always benefited from the support of the IDF, the hated Israeli army. "Hated" because, officially, the king, as he just pointed. there a few days ago,is the president of Al Quds Committee (Jerusalem). That is to say, the protector of the third holiest site in Islam. Can you be a defender of Jerusalem occupied by awful Zionist entity and trade with the same Zionist occupiers? Here's a question that risk not to be asked in this honorable House of Representatives, the Moroccan parliament where we heard a few weeks ago shouts and exclamations of the leaders of the main political parties (PJD Islamists light included) swearing to Allah that they would cut the hands of those who would maintain relations with Israel.

Source: yabiladi.com Tout sur la défense au Maghreb: Le Maroc va acheter des drones Israéliens d'occasion

_


----------



## Frogman

An Egyptian Officer with RMAF personnel. Circumstances of this picture is unknown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ELTurco

A former colony of the frogs and the spainiards talking big about the Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

ELTurco said:


> A former colony of the frogs and the spainiards talking big about the Turks.



@Aeronaut troll alert


----------



## ELTurco

@revojam

How am i trolling my friend?

Morroco was a former colony of France..fact=not trolling

He is talking in a arrogant way about Turks and
Algerians. also a fact my friend @Ceylal will agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

ELTurco said:


> @revojam
> He is talking in a arrogant way about Turks and
> Algerians. also a fact my friend @Ceylal will agree.



Absolutely true! Morocco still a colony of France to this day! Juste like Jordan role in destabilizing Syria, Morocco was given the same role toward Algeria, with no means to carry it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alithemoor

Ceylal said:


> Absolutely true! Morocco still a colony of France to this day! Juste like Jordan role in destabilizing Syria, Morocco was given the same role toward Algeria, with no means to carry it...


Your obsession with Morocco is really disturbing. France is our ally the same way your country is an ally to Russia, a country that butchered tens of thousands of Muslims in Chechenya and other places. So, take your hypocrisy and go hang. If your country hates France so much, how come your sick president always goes to be treated in the French Military hospital in France? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

alithemoor said:


> Your obsession with Morocco is really disturbing. France is our ally the same way your country is an ally to Russia, a country that butchered tens of thousands of Muslims in Chechenya and other places. So, take your hypocrisy and go hang. If your country hates France so much, how come your sick president always goes to be treated in the French Military hospital in France? lol


I am not obsessed with Morocco, and if you think that Algeria is, you need to have your head examined. There is a big difference in being an ally to a country and being a vassal. And that is what Morocco is to France. We are not allied to Russia as you are to France, we don't send our troops to shine Russian soldier shoes like you did, in Bosnia and now in Central Africa. We have a strategic partnership with Russia, like we have with the US and France. Russians have every right to do what they did in Chechnya, it is their country after all. We did the same thing with our bearded one too, we eliminated score of them, and we are prepared to do it again...
Our arm wrestling with France ended in 1962, and after 132 years of common troubled history, you can get rid of France from the Algerian psyche, as French can't erase a century of theirs.
Bouteflika like to be look at in France, like Mubarek in Germany and Fahd and Abdullah and M6 in United States...So what is the big deal? Score of Algerians are sent to France for medical purposes, it is not just for the president...


----------



## alithemoor

Ceylal said:


> I am not obsessed with Morocco, and if you think that Algeria is, you need to have your head examined. There is a big difference in being an ally to a country and being a vassal. And that is what Morocco is to France. We are not allied to Russia as you are to France, we don't send our troops to shine Russian soldier shoes like you did, in Bosnia and now in Central Africa. We have a strategic partnership with Russia, like we have with the US and France. Russians have every right to do what they did in Chechnya, it is their country after all. We did the same thing with our bearded one too, we eliminated score of them, and we are prepared to do it again...
> Our arm wrestling with France ended in 1962, and after 132 years of common troubled history, you can get rid of France from the Algerian psyche, as French can't erase a century of theirs.
> Bouteflika like to be look at in France, like Mubarek in Germany and Fahd and Abdullah and M6 in United States...So what is the big deal? Score of Algerians are sent to France for medical purposes, it is not just for the president...


You and your kind are in every forum obsessing about Morocco which begs the question: Why so butt-hurt that you would give so much time to denigrate Morocco and Moroccans? It is only the inferiority complex you have towards us and our history. It is the ***-kicking we give you in every field and every battle despite your country being rich in oil and gas. Your country is the creation of France which sliced parts of countries like Morocco and Tunisia whenever we aided you, you back-stabbers. What is more humiliating is the fact that your president, the highest authority in your country would crawl to France whenever he gets a stomach-ache and you are here talking shit about France and the Algerian "Nif".


> we don't send our troops to shine Russian soldier shoes like you did, in Bosnia and now in Central Africa. We have a We too have strategic partnership with France, you hypocrite, the same way you have it with with Russia, like we have with the US and Fran


The same way you are partners with Russia and the shoe-shining example shows how bitter and ignorant you are.
We send our troops to uphold peace in those places along with many others for the UN the same way Pakistan and India, France...etc. But what we do not do is that we don't export our problems to other countries like some people who finance and arm separatists.
They say a picture is worth a thousand words but here it speaks volumes.
Behold an Algerian citizen kissing the hand of his colonial master, the French president during his visit to Algeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ceylal

alithemoor said:


> You and your kind are in every forum obsessing about Morocco which begs the question: Why so butt-hurt that you would give so much time to denigrate Morocco and Moroccans? It is only the *inferiority complex* you have towards us and our history.



Inferiority to a buch of ewes wearing babouches...What do you really excel on, that we are really envious of Morocco? Please enlighten us and the PDF's




> It is the ****-kicking* we give you in every field and every battle


Then explain to us why in the early 2000 we released 2800 FAR prisoners, prisoners liberated by the RASD not included...



> Your country is the creation of France which sliced parts of countries like Morocco and Tunisia whenever we aided you, you back-stabbers.



Algeria existed before Morocco, Does Numidia rings a bell? All you have to do is google...Our history is written and carved on stone...You have the same disease that your counterpart khaleedji's taking myth for reality...
How did we stab you? We surely didn't rat you to the French to capture your leaders, like you did to ours...in October 1956.




> What is more humiliating is the fact that your president, the highest authority in your country would crawl to France whenever he gets a stomach-ache and you are here talking shit about France and the Algerian "Nif".


M6 does the same, he goes to France for the same reason. And to the Khaleedj for take care of his other habits that he known for, and it is not for riding a jet ski

At least , beside Bouteflika going to Paris for health care, Algerians from all walk of life go there too for care that is not avaible in their home country paid by the same government that pays Bouteflika's fees. I am sure that common Moroccans don't have that luxury..



> The same way you are partners with Russia and the shoe-shining example shows how bitter and ignorant you are.{/quote]
> Just look the picture that your countryman has posted in this thread..Pictures don't lie, they speak volume on how your monarchy demeans the Moroccan soldiers. Americain and other powers come and trains supposedly with your troops in your country, but in reality the only one who is doing the training and those forces and yours are just bystanders to clean after them and intertain them.
> 
> 
> 
> We send our troops to uphold peace in those places along with many others for the UN the same way Pakistan and India, France...etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Like you did with those little Congolese infant girls...Algerians participated in all AU's peace endeavors and our participation is well known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what we do not do is that we don't export our problems to other countries like some people who finance and arm separatists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who called the Algerian tragedy of the 90's.."our Algerian lab"
> 
> 
> 
> They say a picture is worth a thousand words but here it speaks volumes.
> Behold an Algerian citizen kissing the hand of his colonial master, the French president during his visit to Algeria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You try to equate a sole action of an individual to the whole Algerian people. I can post thousands of pictures of Moroccan kissing not only the hands but the feet of Hs2et M6 and of the little wren , a kid ..You talk about emasculated people, well my friend you got the cherry on the cake of hand and feet kissing.. Come back with something new...
Click to expand...


----------



## alithemoor

Ceylal said:


> Inferiority to a buch of ewes wearing babouches...What do you really excel on, that we are really envious of Morocco? Please enlighten us and the PDF's
> 
> 
> 
> Then explain to us why in the early 2000 we released 2800 FAR prisoners, prisoners liberated by the RASD not included...
> 
> 
> 
> Algeria existed before Morocco, Does Numidia rings a bell? All you have to do is google...Our history is written and carved on stone...You have the same disease that your counterpart khaleedji's taking myth for reality...
> How did we stab you? We surely didn't rat you to the French to capture your leaders, like you did to ours...in October 1956.
> 
> 
> 
> M6 does the same, he goes to France for the same reason. And to the Khaleedj for take care of his other habits that he known for, and it is not for riding a jet ski
> 
> At least , beside Bouteflika going to Paris for health care, Algerians from all walk of life go there too for care that is not avaible in their home country paid by the same government that pays Bouteflika's fees. I am sure that common Moroccans don't have that luxury..


The desert war we kicked your *** when you fought us face to face but when you started arming separatists and terrorists who attacked isolated outposts in the desert we had some casualties but we are in hold of the desert so we won and you can't even fight and win a war inside your own country let alone fight another country.
I am not going to waste any more of my time on a troll. Go ahead make more funny faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

alithemoor said:


> The desert war we kicked your *** when you fought us face to face
> 
> 
> 
> You can't even tell the truth, even if it defecate in your face...You attacked an unarmed Algerian convoy who was in route to rescue Sahrawi, women , children and old man that were fleeing the napalm that you used against them...You captured 200 of our soldiers after a fierce battle that last a couple days....
> Then we sent you the real McCoys, they decimated the brigade that attacked the Algerian convoys and brought back countless of your troops to our jails...You got them in 2000 decade.. You need to quit , to listen to your Makhzen, info about the" deconfiture" of your FAR from the ANP hands, abounds in the internet.
> And if what was hammered in the pea brain of yours by the makhzen throughout your childhood, is true, Do you think that H2 would have stopped at that..He would have gone established "The greater Morocco" that is dear to him. Algeria is not going to let Morocco to be the North African Israel. If Israel had his shores made easy for him by spineless Arabs, it is not the case with us...You have already a simple in your own territory..The Rif...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but when you started arming separatists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again..Kaddaffy armed the Sahrawi not Algeria..And they are not separatist, juste like Western Sahara is part of Morocco. Sahrawi started their armed struggle with the Spaniards first, which pushed the latter to abandon the colony, and you moved in..The international court Of the Hague proved your claims false, the UN doesn't recognize Moroccan sovereinty over the Sahara, neither the the UA or for that matter your food stamps provider, the USA.
> After Amgala 1, we start training and coaching the Sahrawi, and they prove to be good students..Morocco didn't just suffer a little losses like you claim, they gave the FAR a lesson that hard to forget..If you are a real Moroccan, you know where Tan Tan is? The Polisario danced 3 days there after they laminated your troops...Wasn't Tan Tan episode that pushed H2 to cry uncle and negociated a cease fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> win a war inside your own country let alone fight another country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same song..can you come with something new? Who won after all the Mena countries, save Tunisia, topped with world embargo actionned by Mitterand and the US sided, armed, financed the terrorists ?
> The reply is simple, Algeria kept its territorial integrity, in fact after the split of Sudan, we are the biggest real estate in Africa. We broke the back of fundamentaiist Islam. And do you know how many times our hind were dancing in your skies picking our bearded one that you were harboring? And where was the FAR or your airforce..having a tadjine?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to waste any more of my time on a troll. Go ahead make more funny faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just run, keep running ...
> 
> N>B..This thread is for the Moroccan armed forces, and we need to keep it that way. If you want to argue on Algerian/Morocco arm wrestling..There is a thread on Western Sahara that I started...Let cross the irons there and there is plenty of info that you might find depressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gabriel92

@FARSOLDIER
Très belle acquisition pour votre marine.Bravo. 
Y parait que le Maroc voudrait acquérir une 2e Fremm,on verra bien.


























[youtube]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@FARSOLDIER Where are you these days and when is Morocco supposed to get M1A1 Abram tanks and have you got all the Tanks which you were getting from China


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> @FARSOLDIER Where are you these days and when is Morocco supposed to get M1A1 Abram tanks and have you got all the Tanks which you were getting from China


Farsoldier maybe another creation of the Saudi gaggle that roams and seems to control all aspects of this forum. Alithemoor disappeared too. The happy go lucky warrior king of theirs has amassed supposedly his best troops on the Algerian border (as reported by a Saudi newspaper) ...in reaction to 3 fictif bullet impacts on one of his border post coming from Algeria...Maybe the two are already on the frontline to defend elmalik,el watan, and Allah...


----------



## Babur Han

Gas Turbines with which M1A1 are equippt burn much of Fuel and Morocco did strongly rely on Oil and Gas imports ! Otherwise they need to refurbish the Tanks with Diesel Engines, not to Forget modern FCS, Comunication and Radios ! Modernisation could also be very expensive ! Spain could also express Concerns to US against the Deal because of it's Enclaves Ceuta and Melilla !


----------



## Babur Han

> *Turkish-Moroccan talks for military cooperation*
> *Rabat – Redouane Mabchour*Monday, 01 July 2013 GMT 17:57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moroccan Minister Delegate to the Prime Minister in charge of the management of National Defence, Abdul Latif Odaa received Turkish Deputy Defence Minister, Hasan Kemal Yardımcı, in Rabat on Monday. The two are due to discuss ways of cooperation between the two countries.
> This visit came in achievement of Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’s recommendations during his visit to Morocco in June.


 
Turkish-Moroccan talks for military cooperation

This News are nearly one Year old but show that something is going on between Morocco and Turkey Regarding Military Cooperation ! I hope also for some Deals to modernize Maroc armed Forces with turkish made Equipment and the sharing of Satelitte Imagery from Göktürk !


----------



## al-Hasani

@FARSOLDIER 

We need you back here 7abibi. Let's get some updates going from brotherly and sisterly Morocco.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> @FARSOLDIER
> We need you back here 7abibi. Let's get some updates going from brotherly and sisterly Morocco.


I agree we need Morrocon members and Morroco should get more Fighter Jets like F-16 at least 200 + 4.5 Generation fighter Jets along with 16 Frigates and Destroyers and few bigger size Missile boats and around 6 submarines with 1000 latest Tanks


----------



## Babur Han

Zarvan said:


> I agree we need Morrocon members and Morroco should get more Fighter Jets like F-16 at least 200 + 4.5 Generation fighter Jets along with 16 Frigates and Destroyers and few bigger size Missile boats and around 6 submarines with 1000 latest Tanks



This Numbers of Weapons will not be realistic because of financial Restrictions, Morocco should rather invest in AWACS System like ERIEYE, moernisation of short and medium Air Defence and also Purchase High Altitude long Range SAM Systems. Frigates with limited Area Air Defence Capabillity could be good Suplement to ASW Capable Corvettes and FREMM, also a certain Number of high Speed Fast Attack Missile Crafts and up to 4 Submarines !

The Land Forces should be eqippt with Short-, medium-, and long Range F&F ATGM for Infantry and mounted on armoured Vehicles. The Tank Units should be Supported by 35 Ton IFV which is equipt with a Unmanned Turret, aa Gun which can fire 30 mm rounds and can Transport up to 9 Infanterist !


----------



## Zarvan

Babur Han said:


> This Numbers of Weapons will not be realistic because of financial Restrictions, Morocco should rather invest in AWACS System like ERIEYE, moernisation of short and medium Air Defence and also Purchase High Altitude long Range SAM Systems. Frigates with limited Area Air Defence Capabillity could be good Suplement to ASW Capable Corvettes and FREMM, also a certain Number of high Speed Fast Attack Missile Crafts and up to 4 Submarines !
> 
> The Land Forces should be eqippt with Short-, medium-, and long Range F&F ATGM for Infantry and mounted on armoured Vehicles. The Tank Units should be Supported by 35 Ton IFV which is equipt with a Unmanned Turret, aa Gun which can fire 30 mm rounds and can Transport up to 9 Infanterist !


Morroco needs to work on its economy Sir other wise North African countries would face soon Europe Sir Morroco needs far more number of Fighter Jets like F-16 at if not above 200 at least between 126 to 180

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

Zarvan said:


> Morroco needs to work on its economy Sir other wise North African countries would face soon Europe Sir Morroco needs far more number of Fighter Jets like F-16 at if not above 200 at least between 126 to 180



To improve Economy Morocco must also solve Together with it's Neighbor Algeria Conflicts, trade between these both Countries must Increase ! Also education Systems need to be improved !


----------



## The SC

Algerian Armed forces became very impressive in the last decade and are already modernized to post 2022 and beyond for any neighboring country to match them or surpass them. they have and having state of art air-land and sea equipments, mostly from Russia, but from Germany and others as well, they are really going for the best they can get on the international market. Very impressive indeed, not even Egypt has the SU-30 and SU-34, Mig-29s, S-300, Pantsir and much more, like 6 kilo class Submarines, 4 of them are type 686, plus a big and modern fleet, still modernizing with acquisitions from China and Germany, almost 450 T-90 MBT and much more in all military fields. If the military manning these equipments get advanced training and becomes fluently efficient in their use, then it will be considered a very strong armed forces by all means, mostly with the integration of the three components of their armed forces.
The Moroccan Military is not that impressive, but it has impressive friends it can count on, and might join the GCC union. Apart from the fact that it is looking for natural resources, that have a big potential of being found dew to the different geologies in that country, natural gas should be found in the Sahara, after the political decision is reached with Algeria, that should in my opinion let go of the Sahara that belongs to morocco (See UN papers presented by morocco), if they want to show any good faith, and that they like their bothers and neighbors in Morocco, at the same time the people from Polisario should chose where to live, either in Morocco inside or in the Sahara, or Algeria, because no sane person will allow 200 000 Polisario people of taking a country the size of Morocco that has a 35 million population. It play at the advantage of Algeria who already has a huge desert and will give it a view on the Atlantic ocean, I think this is the main purpose of backing the Polisario apart from some ideological alibis.

I have seen some Algerians and turks arguing with a Moroccan guy in this thread about The History of Morocco, I want to point out, since I have studied the history of that country that exists for more than 3000 years, that they had queens running the North and south of the country hundreds of years before Islam , that is over 2000 years of history, Algeria too had some shamanic tribes like that. The fact the the Ottoman Empire stopped at the doors of Morocco is because at that time Morocco had a very strong army of more than 500 000 Muslim soldiers under the command of a Muslim king, so there was no point for the Muslim armies of the ottoman empire to take morocco, they have just completed their invasions to reach this very strong Muslim force, that preceded them.

My own vision in sha'a Allah is to see them united, from there to Irak. It will be great for their economies, their people and their armed forces. That will form a formidable block of nations sharing the same language, the same culture despite very minor differences and the same religion. They should keep their national autonomy, in a bigger setting federation-like including Iran and Turkey that can choose between Blocks. Than you will have The Afghanistan, Pakistan, Indonesia, Malaysia, Bangladesh and all the Muslim states in Asia to form another block based on common denominators like the Arab one, with too confederations, working on common standards in industry, economy and sciences and so on, there will be a small step left to unite the whole Muslim world as a dynamic and important player in the world.
It is quite amazing to see, what a Moroccan and Algerian good relation can bring to the whole Arab world, not to mention the whole Muslim world, and the world in general.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Ceylal

@The SC 


> I have seen some Algerians and turks arguing with a Moroccan guy in this thread about The History of Morocco, I want to point out, since I have studied the history of that country that exists for more than 3000 years, that they had queens running the North and south of the country hundreds of years before Islam , that is over 2000 years of history, Algeria too had some shamanic tribes like that. The fact the the Ottoman Empire stopped at the doors of Morocco is because at that time Morocco had a very strong army of more than 500 000 Muslim soldiers under the command of a Muslim king, so there was no point for the Muslim armies of the ottoman empire to take morocco, they have just completed their invasions to reach this very strong Muslim force, that preceded them.


There is 3 inaccuracies that I like to point out:
1- Morocco has never ruled the Western Sahara...In fact he has never ruled past TAN TAN until the French moved in..
Western Sahara was occupied by Morocco when the Spanish troops left the area..Sahrawis were already fighting the Spaniard. All the the historical theories presented by Morocco on her claim to that territories was rejected by the international court of the Hague. For your information, Morocco also claimed Mauretania and Senegal! It took Morocco more than a decade to recognize Mauretania a sovereign state.
2-Algeria has never claimed that area or has a claim on it. To say that it will give Algeria a door to the Atlantic, was a ludicrous statement.
3. The Ottoman Empire did not occupy North Africa and to write that the Ottomans stopped at the Moroccan borders for fears of the latter huge army, is absolutely a tadjine id crap! First of all, it was the Algerian who called upon two known pirates Turc brothers to help them to chase the spaniards who occupied a fort , what is known of amiraute of Algiers now, and blockated the town. It was later whwn Algerian cost was cleared of spaniard, that the connection with the Ottoman empire took place..The Turcs were interested in controlling the mediterranean traffic and the Algerian coast give them ample areas to dock their fleet...to accomplish their plans.


----------



## The SC

Ceylal said:


> @The SC
> 
> There is 3 inaccuracies that I like to point out:
> 1- Morocco has never ruled the Western Sahara...In fact he has never ruled past TAN TAN until the French moved in..
> Western Sahara was occupied by Morocco when the Spanish troops left the area..Sahrawis were already fighting the Spaniard. All the the historical theories presented by Morocco on her claim to that territories was rejected by the international court of the Hague. For your information, Morocco also claimed Mauretania and Senegal! It took Morocco more than a decade to recognize Mauretania a sovereign state.
> 2-Algeria has never claimed that area or has a claim on it. To say that it will give Algeria a door to the Atlantic, was a ludicrous statement.
> 3. The Ottoman Empire did not occupy North Africa and to write that the Ottomans stopped at the Moroccan borders for fears of the latter huge army, is absolutely a tadjine id crap! First of all, it was the Algerian who called upon two known pirates Turc brothers to help them to chase the spaniards who occupied a fort , what is known of amiraute of Algiers now, and blockated the town. It was later whwn Algerian cost was cleared of spaniard, that the connection with the Ottoman empire took place..The Turcs were interested in controlling the mediterranean traffic and the Algerian coast give them ample areas to dock their fleet...to accomplish their plans.


Where have you ever seen anyone ruling a piece of desert, Algerian desert is the same but it belongs to algeria!!! , left by France's map making, how come the spaniards could claim the western sahara (from whom)?, do you have any clue?. What is Polisario please? Weren't their leaders going to spanish schools?

There was barbarossa and his brother who controlled the entry to the meditaranean, they were Algerians not turks, they were made (at least barbarossa) an admiral of the ottoman fleet, they could make interdictions to the most powerfull navies in that time. The British navy and the spanish one.

You read me wrong about the ottoman fearing the muslim armies in morroco at that time, you have no answer about joining each other and did not have to fight! or if the ottomans were others than muslims they could not enter morroco with the strenght of its army at that time(look at it in that perspective of that time, 500 000 professional soldiers, defeated very powerful armies of spanish and portuguese kings who have entered Northern Morroco, killed their kings and drowned most of their armies, and lost a king too who was fighting on the frontline.), and a very difficult terrain to manoeuvre in, unlike the rest of north Africa where it is mostly flat terrain. You can find these facts in any serious history book.

So, their are no innacuiracies in my posts, please do not make up things for the fun of it.


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> Where have you ever seen anyone ruling a piece of desert, Algerian desert is the same but it belongs to algeria!!! , left by France's map making, how come the spaniards could claim the western sahara (from whom)?, do you have any clue?. What is Polisario please? Weren't their leaders going to spanish schools?
> 
> There was barbarossa and his brother who controlled the entry to the meditaranean, they were Algerians not turks, they were made (at least barbarossa) an admiral of the ottoman fleet, they could make interdictions to the most powerfull navies in that time. The British navy and the spanish one.
> 
> You read me wrong about the ottoman fearing the muslim armies in morroco at that time, you have no answer about joining each other and did not have to fight! or if the ottomans were others than muslims they could not enter morroco with the strenght of its army at that time(look at it in that perspective of that time, 500 000 professional soldiers, defeated very powerful armies of spanish and portuguese kings who have entered Northern Morroco, killed their kings and drowned most of their armies, and lost a king too who was fighting on the frontline.), and a very difficult terrain to manoeuvre in, unlike the rest of north Africa where it is mostly flat terrain. You can find these facts in any serious history book.
> 
> So, their are no innacuiracies in my posts, please do not make up things for the fun of it.


I guess the need you to rewrite the north african history. You have realy knocked the ball out of the park.!


----------



## The SC

Ceylal said:


> I guess the need you to rewrite the north african history. You have realy knocked the ball out of the park.!


No need for that , do your search, I did mine and that what I have found, no need for sarcasm, you stated what you know too, the rest is up to other people who will search and decide for themselves.


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> No need for that , do your search, I did mine and that what I have found, no need for sarcasm, you stated what you know too, the rest is up to other people who will search and decide for themselves.


I don't need to do any research on the matter...Its Algerian history..We lived it.. You are absolutely wrong!


----------



## The SC

Unconfirmed news:
Spanish intelligence said that Morocco bought one type 209/1100 submarine from Germany for 500 $ million.

Russia proposed its submarines, mostly the Amur one.

Morocco was interested in the French Andrasta submarine, but... no more news on that.

I think Morocco went with the best possible choice, at least for one submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur Han

@The SC

This News are not new, it's from 2012 were spanish Inteliigence claimed that Morocco has bought a U-209/1100 Submarine !

BTW: It's laugly how fast the Spaniards get concerned, one Submarine does not change the superiority of the spanish armed Forces. For RMN Submarines could allready be a enhancemend of it's Capabillitys and for the first Time to get experience with Submarine, one or two diesel - electric Sumarines are enough ! In the next decade I hope so far that two diesel - electric Submarines will be supplemented by turkish made MILDEN Class with AIP, than Spain would fall in Panic !



> *Morocco’s Submarine Enrages Algeria and Spain*
> *Sunday 4 November 2012 - 23:49*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *morocco world news *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Omar Bihmidine
> 
> Morocco World News
> 
> Sidi Ifni, Morocco, November 5, 2012
> 
> Although it is bordered by the Mediterranean Sea and the Atlantic Ocean, the kingdom has, until now, no submarine.
> 
> In its quest to upgrade its equipment and catch up on its regional competitors, Morocco has recently negotiated with Russia and Germany for obtaining new submarines. As reported by the Moroccan daily _Al Massae_, this news has provoked reactions from neighboring Algeria and Spain.
> 
> In this regard, *Spanish Intelligence has disclosed the news that Morocco bought a German submarine, brand 209/1100 which bears a negative connotation to the Spanish military and security forces*. According to the same source, the news has elicited Algeria to obtain two Russian submarines.
> 
> According to Abderhman El Mkaoui, a military expert, “Morocco’s decision to acquire the submarines will culminate in boosting its geo-political standing at the North-African level.”
> 
> European sources cited by the daily _Al Massae_ have revealed that Morocco is determined to equip itself with sophisticated arming, and will soon be listed as the fourth African country owning this brand of German submarine. It should be noted that the Moroccan Navy has become a growing and important partner with the U.S. Navy in Europe and Africa.



Morocco's Submarine Enrages Algeria and Spain | Morocco World News


----------



## The SC

Babur Han said:


> @The SC
> 
> This News are not new, it's from 2012 were spanish Inteliigence claimed that Morocco has bought a U-209/1100 Submarine !
> 
> BTW: It's laugly how fast the Spaniards get concerned, one Submarine does not change the superiority of the spanish armed Forces. For RMN Submarines could allready be a enhancemend of it's Capabillitys and for the first Time to get experience with Submarine, one or two diesel - electric Sumarines are enough ! In the next decade I hope so far that two diesel - electric Submarines will be supplemented by turkish made MILDEN Class with AIP, than Spain would fall in Panic !
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco's Submarine Enrages Algeria and Spain | Morocco World News



This, if true, should enrage no one, those are Journalistic technics to attract attention with flashing out titles, since both Algeria and Spain have many soĥisticated and powerful submarines of their own.
Morocco should have at least 4-5 submarines of types like the German 209, or better yet of German/Italian type 212 from Italy.
A combination of both will give Morocco an edge for controlling its long Atlantic shores, with 2 other Subs for the Mediterranean part, so a perfect number will be 8 medium very sophisticated submarines for Morocco as a capable defensive deterrent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur Han

> *Morocco takes on the Cubic for F-16 Top Gun training*
> Posted 11 April 2014 ·  Add Comment
> 
> Cubic Defense Systems has been awarded a contract valued at more than $5 million from the U.S. Air Force to supply its P5 Combat Training System (P5CTS) to the Moroccan Air Force.
> 
> Morocco will join the United States Air Force, Navy, and Marine Corps, along with a number of other air forces, in using the P5CTS to support high-fidelity, TOPGUN-style live and post-mission training.
> The P5CTS will be used by Moroccan pilots who fly the recently-delivered F-16 aircraft.
> “This contract is a demonstration of our commitment to the air combat readiness of one of the United States’ allies,” said Dave Schmitz, president of Cubic Defense Systems. “Cubic is dedicated to provide and develop best-in-class, cost effective, advanced flight training for pilot mission readiness. All foreign air forces that fly fighter or attack jets or conduct joint exercises and training with the U.S. should have a P5 system to maximize their training capabilities.”
> Cubic is the prime contractor responsible for performance in all areas of systems engineering, and for development/integration/installation of the ground instrumentation subsystem. DRS Training & Control Systems, LLC, a subsidiary of DRS Technologies, Inc. is the principal subcontractor responsible for performance of the P5CTS airborne instrumentation subsystem to include design, development, aircraft integration and production.



Arabian Aerospace - Morocco takes on the Cubic for F-16 Top Gun training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

> *Morocco Close to Acquire Russian Submarine, Amid Spanish Concerns *
> Rue 20 . Rabat
> 
> 
> 
> According to some sources, Morocco is approaching to conclude an agreement with Russia to acquire his first military submarine, in a step to develop the kingdom’s naval capacities and strengthens Morocco’s strategic capabilities especially in the Mediterranean. The same sources revealed that such a step would surely awaken his northern neighbour concerns and prove some Spanish analysts worries about Morocco’s growing military capacities during the last decade.
> 
> Interviewed on this issue by Hespress, the Moroccan expert in military and strategic affairs Mr Ibrahim Saiidi, said that the Russian “Amur” would be most likely the selected submarine by the Moroccan Royal Navy officials, regarding her high technological performance and great military capacities. The Moroccan expert added that such submarine represent among the new generation of submarines the pride of the Russian military industries. However, on the other hand, Mr Saiidi, recalled that “Amur” can’t in any case be classified among the best submarines in the world, since its rockets attack capabilities are limited if compared to the American “Los Angeles” or the other Russian “Boreil Class”, both capable to launch with high precision, respectively Tomahok or VLS missiles.
> 
> Strategically speaking, the acquisition of such submarine by Morocco, can’t better in any case Spain’s military capacities; however, such Moroccan step should urge the Iberian country to devote additional financial charges to maintain Spain’s superiority in the region, which is a very complicated measure a government leading a country through unsteady economic crisis can’t honour.



Morocco Close to Acquire Russian Submarine, Amid Spanish Concerns | Rue20 English


----------



## Babur Han

> * Raytheon awarded contract to supply Morocco with air-to-air missile systems *
> 
> 
> Written by Oscar Nkala, Sunday, 29 June 2014
> 
> 
> 
> The US Army has contracted Raytheon to supply two Block II Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM) and two air defence kits to the Royal Moroccan Air Force (RMAF) for training purposes.
> 
> According to information posted on the US Federal Business Opportunities register, Raytheon will also supply the RMAF with a spare Advanced Optical Target Detector and assorted tactical guidance equipment.
> 
> The deal is part of a $264 million contract that will see Raytheon supply the US and its allies worldwide with 485 AIM-9X Block II Sidewinder air-to-air missiles.
> 
> The company will also be supplying an assortment of Block II training missiles, containers, target detectors etc., for delivery by December 2016.
> 
> The RMAF has been strengthening its air force with the acquisition of new aircraft and advanced aerial defence systems. Early this year, Raytheon won a contract to produce and supply 11 ACES electronic warfare systems and spares for the governments of Morocco, Egypt and Iraq under the Foreign Military Sale (FMS) programme.
> 
> The $70 million contract provided for the development and supply of Advanced Countermeasures Electronic System (ACES), an electronic warfare system used to jam hostile anti-aircraft missiles and anti-aircraft radar targeting systems.



Raytheon awarded contract to supply Morocco with air-to-air missile systems | defenceWeb


----------



## Babur Han

> *News: Moroccan F-X Program*
> The Moroccan F-X program has been established to enable the Royal Moroccan Air Force to buy a new aircraft to replace the Northrop F-5 Tiger III for the next decade.
> 
> Although the formal request for proposals has not been released, several competitors are expected to submit existing aircraft and others are considering all new designs.
> 
> What we know is that the chineses, through CATIC, have proposed an industrial cooperation and proposed their Chengdu/PAC JF-17 Thunder.



News: Moroccan F-X Program | Royal Moroccan Armed Forces




> *News: RMAF’s SA342 replacement?*
> 
> 
> According to our sources, Bell has proposed the AH-1W SuperCobra as a future replement for the next decade of Moroccan aging SA342 Gazelle helicopters. Another option proposed is a not divulged European attack helicopter. Bell also proposed the UH-1Y Venom as a replecement for the AgustaBell AB205 transport Helicopters.



News: RMAF’s SA342 replacement? | Royal Moroccan Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur Han

The first Pictures of upgradet maoccan Gazelle Atack Helicopter ! The Upgrade by french Company Aerotec include 3D Mapping, additional Armour, new HOT Targeting System, 20 mm Cannon and NVG.

Aerotec Group - Activities - Maintenance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

@Andalusi Knight 






I found a Report on Youtube in french Language that turkish Defence Minister Ismet Yilmaz met his moroccan Counterpart. Can you explain over which Issue they talked ?

Thanks in advance !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

Here I postet that RMA will replace it's SA-342 Gazelle in the next Decade, do you know if T-129 ATAK is considered by RMA ?

T129 ATTACK HELICOPTER - Turkish Aerospace Industries, Inc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andalusi Knight

Babur Han said:


> @Andalusi Knight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a Report on Youtube in french Language that turkish Defence Minister Ismet Yilmaz met his moroccan Counterpart. Can you explain over which Issue they talked ?
> 
> Thanks in advance !



In execution of Royal orders to the Minister of National Defense; Mr. Abdellatif met the Thursday in Rabat the Turkish Minister of Defense Mr. Esmat Yelmaz after his business visit to the Kingdom the 13th and 14th of November, in order to participate in the 2nd edition of the Ministry Regional Conference of Borders Security..

The two sides of Moroccans and Turks went through the different aspects of the cooperation between the two nations in the National Defense field, and the perspectives of their development.. 

They also confess their satisfaction after the evolution of their cooperation looking forward to develop the advantages of this relationship that turns with profit for the two nations..

That was the translation of the report, and I remember that was the last year in parallel of the visit of Mr. Erdogan to the Region

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Andalusi Knight said:


> In execution of Royal orders to the Minister of National Defense; Mr. Abdellatif met the Thursday in Rabat the Turkish Minister of Defense Mr. Esmat Yelmaz after his business visit to the Kingdom the 13th and 14th of November, in order to participate in the 2nd edition of the Ministry Regional Conference of Borders Security..
> 
> The two sides of Moroccans and Turks went through the different aspects of the cooperation between the two nations in the National Defense field, and the perspectives of their development..
> 
> They also confess their satisfaction after the evolution of their cooperation looking forward to develop the advantages of this relationship that turns with profit for the two nations..
> 
> That was the translation of the report, and I remember that was the last year in parallel of the visit of Mr. Erdogan to the Region


Thank God finally we have a Moroccan Member

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Andalusi Knight

Babur Han said:


> Here I postet that RMA will replace it's SA-342 Gazelle in the next Decade, do you know if T-129 ATAK is considered by RMA ?



The RMAF upgraded the SA-342 Gazelle for now, in order to replace it later, and as I read in the Moroccan Forums, it says that they will be used by the Police in the future, after the replacement..

There's nothing official from the RMAF, because we're following them permanently, and as we know, for the moment only the AH-1W SuperCobra and AH-1Z Viper are considered by RMAF, when comes to the Turkish T-129 ATAK there's nothing official from your side either, so we still don't know, and all the deals right now, HQ-9 and JF-17 and the Bell helicopters, are in suspense because everything depends on how the Moroccan/Russian meeting goes after the King visit to Russia, hopefully we will a good killing machine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

Andalusi Knight said:


> In execution of Royal orders to the Minister of National Defense; Mr. Abdellatif met the Thursday in Rabat the Turkish Minister of Defense Mr. Esmat Yelmaz after his business visit to the Kingdom the 13th and 14th of November, in order to participate in the 2nd edition of the Ministry Regional Conference of Borders Security..
> 
> The two sides of Moroccans and Turks went through the different aspects of the cooperation between the two nations in the National Defense field, and the perspectives of their development..
> 
> They also confess their satisfaction after the evolution of their cooperation looking forward to develop the advantages of this relationship that turns with profit for the two nations..
> 
> That was the translation of the report, and I remember that was the last year in parallel of the visit of Mr. Erdogan to the Region



I think Turkey can Provide Morocco something in the Field of Defence and if important Projects like Hisar-A & O SAM, SPAAG, Atmaca ASM, SOM ALCM (with indigenous Engine), Mizrak A & U ATGM, MBT Altay, Wheeled Aroured and Tracked Vehicles, Anka MALE UAV, Corvettes, FAC & FPB, if all these Projects entered serial Production ! There is also a chance of industry Cooperation and TOT which is important for Morocco to built an industrial Base !

Through Erdogan Turkey found back to it's Ottoman Root and in the Neo Ottoman Policy North and sub saharan Africa gained some Importance and Turkey will strengthen it's Position on African Continent ! Turkey alone can not achieve this Goal, for that Reason Turkey need strong Partners in North Africa. Morocco is a Country which connect the mediterran with the Atlantic Sea, which provide Turkey a Sea link to Sub - saharan Countries to import and export Goods !

For these Reason a Military Cooperation between Turkey and Morocco become neccesary !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andalusi Knight

Zarvan said:


> Thank God finally we have a Moroccan Member



Well, I only hope I'm welcomed between the Pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Andalusi Knight said:


> Well, I only hope I'm welcomed between the Pakistani


All Muslim brothers are welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Andalusi Knight

Babur Han said:


> I think Turkey can Provide Morocco something in the Field of Defence and if important Projects like Hisar-A & O SAM, SPAAG, Atmaca ASM, SOM ALCM (with indigenous Engine), Mizrak A & U ATGM, MBT Altay, Wheeled Aroured and Tracked Vehicles, Anka MALE UAV, Corvettes, FAC & FPB, if all these Projects entered serial Production ! There is also a chance of industry Cooperation and TOT which is important for Morocco to built an industrial Base !
> 
> Through Erdogan Turkey found back to it's Ottoman Root and in the Neo Ottoman Policy North and sub saharan Africa gained some Importance and Turkey will strengthen it's Position on African Continent ! Turkey alone can not achieve this Goal, for that Reason Turkey need strong Partners in North Africa. Morocco is a Country which connect the mediterran with the Atlantic Sea, which provide Turkey a Sea link to Sub - saharan Countries to import and export Goods !
> 
> For these Reason a Military Cooperation between Turkey and Morocco become neccesary !



Of course Turkey would provide us with their magnificent piece of arts, no doubts, and I'm fascinated by your progress when comes to the military industry, I only hope if there will be a future mutual projects in the military field, as our mutual projects in the transportation & logistics and economy as well..

We all miss these days, when we had a word in the International community, and nothing will make me happier than seeing us getting to our roots, and stand as one man, but the issue is some Zionist-Arabic don't want this to happen, so we have a long way to achieve our goals, we need to fight a lots in order to go through the success path, and go back to our roots, to our glory, and I'm looking forward with advanced cooperation with strong Muslim nations, such Turkey and Pakistan and Singapore and Malaysia, because these are good examples of self-built nations..



Zarvan said:


> All Muslim brothers are welcome



I appreciate General


----------



## Babur Han

Andalusi Knight said:


> The RMAF upgraded the SA-342 Gazelle for now, in order to replace it later, and as I read in the Moroccan Forums, it says that they will be used by the Police in the future, after the replacement..
> 
> There's nothing official from the RMAF, because we're following them permanently, and as we know, for the moment only the AH-1W SuperCobra and AH-1Z Viper are considered by RMAF, when comes to the Turkish T-129 ATAK there's nothing official from your side either, so we still don't know, and all the deals right now, HQ-9 and JF-17 and the Bell helicopters, are in suspense because everything depends on how the Moroccan/Russian meeting goes after the King visit to Russia, hopefully we will a good killing machine




T-129 ATAK is modern Attack/Reconnaisance Helicopter for which offers latest Technology for an afordable Price, there is no depence and Restrictions like by similar western Eqippment ! The Mizrak - U ATGM provide Fire & Forget Capabillity and the Missile Warhead can Penetrate up 1200 mm armour Steel !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andalusi Knight

Babur Han said:


> T-129 ATAK is modern Attack/Reconnaisance Helicopter for which offers latest Technology for an afordable Price, there is no depence and Restrictions like by similar western Eqippment ! The Mizrak - U ATGM provide Fire & Forget Capabillity and the Missile Warhead can Penetrate up 1200 mm armor Steel !



I have no doubt, especially our Helicopters Arsenal need some changes, some of them need to be updated or upgraded, and some of them should go to the Police or Gendarme if possible, and the rest need to be replaced..

I believe that the T-129 ATAK would be a great deal, and if I'm not wrong, it's based on an Italian Helicopter but the technology is Turkish, and of course Turkey wouldn't restrict anything to Morocco..

Above all of this, I have a will to learn Turkish hehehe, I truly want to !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur Han

Andalusi Knight said:


> I have no doubt, especially our Helicopters Arsenal need some changes, some of them need to be updated or upgraded, and some of them should go to the Police or Gendarme if possible, and the rest need to be replaced..
> 
> I believe that the T-129 ATAK would be a great deal, and if I'm not wrong, it's based on an Italian Helicopter but the technology is Turkish, and of course *Turkey wouldn't restrict anything to Morocco..*
> 
> Above all of this, I have a will to learn Turkish hehehe, I truly want to !!



The Design is based on Italian A-129, in contrdiction to A-129 T-129 ATAK have a redesigned Airframe which can take more Payload, stronger LTECH-800 Engines. Turkey recieved ToT for the Transmission.

I don't expect that Turkey would restrict anything, but we would not like to see the Weapons will be used against another islamic State, the same is also aplied to Algeria when they order our Weapons !

Turkey want that all Problems between Morocco and Algeria should be solved !




> *Turkey doesn’t and will never support “Polisario front”: Erdogan*
> *Monday 3 June 2013 - 18:56*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *morocco world news *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Larbi Arbaoui
> 
> Morocco World News
> 
> Taroudant, Morocco, June 3, 2013
> 
> *The Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan expressed his country’s position on the Sahara issue Monday on a visit to Morocco. *
> In a press conference held at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Rabat, with the Moroccan Prime Minister Abdelilah Benkirane, the Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan said: “Turkey does not recognize the Polisario Front, and we are supporting the negotiations led by the United Nations to find a just solution to the Sahara.”
> 
> *The Turkish premier said that Turkey is ready to help “overcome the existing problems between Morocco and Algeria.”*
> 
> As part of his tour of Maghreb region, Erdogan, who is expected to hold talks with Moroccan officials, including Morocco’s Foreign Minister Saad Eddine El Othmani, confirmed his country’s support for the Moroccan Sahara issue and the Autonomy proposal proposed by the kingdom.
> 
> It is worth mentioning that the Maghreb tour comes on the fourth straight day of anti-government protests tt erupted on Friday when trees were torn down at a park in Taksim Square against government plans to redevelop the area.
> 
> According to AFP, Erdogan said on Monday the situation in Turkey was “now calming down” and accused political “dissidents” of inciting the protests.
> 
> “On my return from this visit, the problems will be solved,” he said in Rabat, Morocco. “The Republican People’s Party [CHP] and other dissidents have a hand in these events.”
> 
> Despite some voices expressing their discomfort towards Erdogan’s religiously conservative interfering in people’s private life (like alcohol), the Turkish Prime Minister remains by far Turkey’s most popular politician.



Turkey doesn't and will never support “Polisario front”: Erdogan | Morocco World News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andalusi Knight

Babur Han said:


> The Design is based on Italian A-129, in contrdiction to A-129 T-129 ATAK have a redesigned Airframe which can take more Payload, stronger LTECH-800 Engines. Turkey recieved ToT for the Transmission.
> 
> I don't expect that Turkey would restrict anything, but we would not like to see the Weapons will be used against another islamic State, the same is also aplied to Algeria when they order our Weapons !
> 
> Turkey want that all Problems between Morocco and Algeria should be solved !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey doesn't and will never support “Polisario front”: Erdogan | Morocco World News*



So I was right, because I read once that Turkey took the license from Italy to use the design or something, and I do believe the Turkish version is better than the Italian..

When comes to Algeria, you must know, that we Moroccans have no problems with Algerian citizens, our problem is with Algeria chiefs, and the King, in each Throne Anniversary he requests Algeria to open the borders, and Algeria cancel each time..

The problem will never be solved, only when the Algerian change, or the President and the DRS goes, and remember, the Algerian President is nothing but an Army and DRS puppet, so we're talking about an organized Mafia..

Algeria occupies Moroccan territories, known by "Eastern Sahara", it wasn't occupied by Algeria itself, it was token from Morocco by France, as a punishment for helping the Algerian evolution against France, so after helping Algeria to achieve their goal, which is the independence from France..

So when Morocco got the independence after approximately 30yrs later, France offered to Morocco to draw the borders, and takes whatever territories they want, and guess what, the Moroccan King refused, and he said that he prefer to solve the borders problem with the Algerians themselves, years later, Algeria got the independence, and the Moroccan King (Mohamed V), and then Hassan II became the King, he contacted the Algerian President back than to give us back the Eastern Sahara, he accepted the demand of the King, and he asked for time, in order to deal with the internal problems, because they were the 1st government in Algeria after independence, and guess what, the Algerian President was killed by the DRS, who was loyal to France, and the new President came, of course he was supported by the DRS, he said to the King that he needs time as well, and later on, he attacked Morocco, and the MRAF defeated the Algerian Army, and they attacked us the second time, with support from Cuba and Libya and Egypt and Syria, and they all were defeated, to the point that Moroccan citizens took a hostage from the Egyptian Army who was a helicopter pilot, and they deliver him with the rest of hostages to the MRAF and later on the Moroccan King Hassan II deliver him to Egypt after years later, guess what, that Egyptian pilot became a PRESIDENT, his name is Hussni Mubarak, the ex-president of Egypt, and there's a video of him talking to the press, confessing that he was arrested by the Moroccan citizens and delivered to the RMAF, and that he will be thankful to the King Hassan II and to the Kingdom for as long as he lives..

So you have the Eastern Sahara, who's occupied by Algeria, and you have the Western Sahara, who's supported by Algeria, diplomatic support in the international community, financial support, army and strategic support as well, so we're talking about a country who don't want Morocco to live in peace, by supporting a bunch of fouls who wants to take a part of the Moroccan land to have their own country, while they're no more than 5,000 person..

So, as I see, and as all Moroccans see, the Moroccan Algerian will end in two cases, a war, or when they stop supporting the Polisario front (Western Sahara Republic) and gives us back our Eastern Sahara, and apologize for what they did, so the problem isn't from our side, it from their side, and of course Erdogan is a MEN, he won't support a bunch of kids who dream about a Republic in the Moroccan territory..

This is a list of the countries who supports the Polisario Front (Western Sahara Republic)
You will have a hard time reading the name of some countries hehehe

Africa:
Mozambique
Negirea
Boutsswana
Ethiopia
Algeria
South Sudan
Losto
Ghana
Nambia
Ruanda
South Africa
Oghanda
Zimbabwe
Zambia

Asia:
North Korea
Cambodia
Syria
Timor-Leste
Vietnam

Latin America:
Trinidad and Tobago
Barbados
Bolivia
Cuba
Venezuela
Ecuador
Guyana
Jamaica
Mexico
Suriname
Salvador
Honduras
Guatemala

I hope you have a better idea about the conflict now, you can see the name of the countries who supports the Polisario Front, needs to be supported and accepted in the international community by themselves :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Babur Han

> I hope you have a better idea about the conflict now, you can see the name of the countries who supports the Polisario Front, needs to be supported and accepted in the international community by themselves :/



I was dreaming ...

If this Problem get solved it will be positive for the Development of the whole Region and even the Standart of Life will increase ! For Turkey it is very important to become economic less dependent on EU, because EU is all other than a Friend to Turkey ! PKK for example Finance itself under sub Organisations who are Registered in EU States ! So the Economic depence on EU is a Threat to our national Security !

Even in the Eurasian Region we have to Deal with a Sea Border Conflict between Azerbaijan and Turkmenistan, also 2 Turkic Muslim Brother States !

Erdogan have a clear Agenda and Target !


----------



## Babur Han

Andalusi Knight said:


> The RMAF upgraded the SA-342 Gazelle for now, in order to replace it later, and as I read in the Moroccan Forums, it says that they will be used by the Police in the future, after the replacement..
> 
> There's nothing official from the RMAF, because we're following them permanently, and as we know, for the moment only the AH-1W SuperCobra and AH-1Z Viper are considered by RMAF, when comes to the Turkish T-129 ATAK there's nothing official from your side either, so we still don't know, and all the deals right now, HQ-9 and JF-17 and the Bell helicopters, are in suspense because everything depends on how the Moroccan/Russian meeting goes after the King visit to Russia, hopefully we will a good killing machine



I think there is some french/american Influence on arms procurment, so it would not an easy Task for T-129 !



> According to our sources, Bell has proposed the AH-1W SuperCobra as a future replement for the next decade of Moroccan aging SA342 Gazelle helicopters. Another option proposed is a not _*divulged European attack helicopter*_. Bell also proposed the UH-1Y Venom as a replecement for the AgustaBell AB205 transport Helicopters.



News: RMAF’s SA342 replacement? | Royal Moroccan Armed Forces

Probably T-129 ?


BTW: RMAF is examining Bids for new UAV, the Sagem Patroller and the MQ-1 Predator, I read also that a moroccan UAV entered in pre Prouction Phase ! @Andalusi Knight have you more Information about this moroccan UAV ?


----------



## Babur Han

> *Polisario Front Worries About Morocco’s Army Alert*
> Submitted by admin on Mon, 25/08/2014 - 00:02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morocco’s military deployment raises the Polisario Front’s fears of possible “Moroccan aggression” on Western Sahara.
> 
> Following the unprecedented deployment of Moroccan Army units in vital and strategic locations across the country, including Western Sahara, Polisario officials have sent an open letter to the United Nations, expressing theirfears ofa possible Moroccan attack.
> 
> Polisario’s leaders see Morocco’s army alert as an unprecedented mobilization of the Moroccan army, the largest since the signing of the ceasefire between the Sahrawi and Moroccan armies on 6 September 1991.
> 
> Mohamed Abdelaziz, Polisario’s leader, said that Morocco deployed its army in the Western Sahara last week, backed by land and air forces, which have been put on high alert.
> 
> Mohamed Abdelaziz goes sofar as to claim that Morocco may launch a dangerous aggression on the so-called “Sahrawi people”, along with the United Nations and the entire international community based in Western Sahara.
> 
> Polisario said that such action would be a “violation of the ceasefire in effect between the two sides to the conflict”.
> 
> ‘‘It would have serious consequences on the efforts of the United Nations and on peace, security, and stability in the region,” Mohamed Abdelaziz said.
> 
> According to Hespress, Polisario officials called upon the United Nations’ Secretary General Ban Ki-moon to “immediately intervene and take all necessary measures to prevent Morocco from perpetrating such action.”
> 
> Morocco’s military raised the alert status after Western intelligence warned Morocco,Algeria, and Tunisia from possible terrorist attacks using the 20 million weapons(including 20,000 portable air-defense systems) that have fallen into the hands of the Libyan Islamists during the recent fighting.



- See more at: Polisario Front Worries About Morocco’s Army Alert | Sahara Question

http://sahara-question.com/en/news/polisario-front-worries-about-morocco%E2%80%99s-army-alert


----------



## Ceylal

Babur Han said:


> - See more at: Polisario Front Worries About Morocco’s Army Alert | Sahara Question
> 
> http://sahara-question.com/en/news/polisario-front-worries-about-morocco%E2%80%99s-army-alert


In the light of the supposed disappearance of aircraft in Libya, Morocco put his armed forces in high alert throughout Morocco proper as well as in Al ayoun. Whether the Libyan threat was real or fictitious, the supposed threat in order to reach Morocco has to cross either the airspace of Algeria or Spain. Both the latter have a more capable air defence than Morocco has in its arsenal. The Polisario has a legitimate reason to be alarmed at the eve of the UN envoy's visit in the area.


----------



## Zarvan

Moroccan operator from G.I.G.R.
G.I.G.R. is the Police counter-terrorism unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

A Moroccan defence Strategy Paper mentoin the Intention to aquire T-129 and possible Cooperation on T-129 ATAK, Cirit, Mizrak and SOM in order to aquire basic Tech for built up of an Defence Indstry !


View attachment 191360

*Translation:*



> To conclude this section, we find that the helicopter component of combat,
> remains the weak link that FRA continue to press this point on SA342
> Small gazelle face Eurocopter Tiger and Mil Spanish Super Hind Mi24MK
> Heavy Algerians. It would be wise for this reason to opt for attack helicopters
> Super Cobra AH-1Z American manufacturer Bell even for the T-129 ATAK Turkish.



View attachment 191359

*Translation:*


> Join the newly emerging industrialized countries, seeking
> cooperating in their own defense programs, like Turkey
> with its ambitious project combat dunker T-129, its missile
> SOM cruise, arugula CIRIT etc. ...



http://www.arso.org/Coleman/Pour_une_nouvelle_strategie_de_defense integr.pdf


----------



## Babur Han

> Ground Launched of Taurus Missiles Disclosed at Seoul ADEX 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground launched of Taurus missiles manufactured by Taurus Systems GmbH in partnership with the South Korean firm Lig Nex1 disclosed at Seoul ADEX 2015, reported defence-blog.com. The Taurus KEPD 350 is a German/Swedish air-launched cruise missile and it expected to adapt to the ground start. The ground launched of Taurus missiles that was intended to develop a surface-to-surface missile for use as a fire supportn. _The Taurus cruise missile has achieved sufficient accuracy, range and reliability (ability to penetrate defenses) to function as an alternative to precision bombing for air forces that cannot expect to launch bombing or cruise missile fire missions reliably in the face of superior enemy fighters and air defenses. *Training and competence requirements are much lower than for normal air force assets such as a fighter bomber squadron utilizing guided bombs *The TAURUS KEPD 350 is a modular stand-off missile system for precision strikes against hardened and high-value point and area targets. The KEPD 350 missile is designed and developed to fly through dense air defences at a very low, terrain-hugging level and kill high-value targets. _The Taurus missiles South Korea has bought for F-15K fighter jets The Taurus missiles have a range of more than 500 kilometers, the longest among existing air-to-surface cruise missiles. South Korea’s Air Force will be the first in Asia to introduce the missiles which are operated by Germany. The missiles are one of the key strategies of the kill chain preemptive strike system which aims to detect, trace, disturb and destroy the North’s nuclear weapons and missiles.




Read more at: Ground Launched of Taurus Missiles Disclosed at Seoul ADEX 2015 | Defence blog

A Truck launched Variant of turkish made SOM Cruise Missile could give moroccan Armed Forces the Capabillity of Stand Off Attacks and hitting High Value strategic Targets. There is no need for expensive Training neccesary than with Fighter Bomber utilizing guidet Bombs and the small Airforce could use it's Capabillities for Airdefence and CAS Sorties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Babur Han said:


> Read more at: Ground Launched of Taurus Missiles Disclosed at Seoul ADEX 2015 | Defence blog
> 
> A Truck launched Variant of turkish made SOM Cruise Missile could give moroccan Armed Forces the Capabillity of Stand Off Attacks and hitting High Value strategic Targets. There is no need for expensive Training neccesary than with Fighter Bomber utilizing guidet Bombs and the small Airforce could use it's Capabillities for Airdefence and CAS Sorties.


@Babur Han Are you from Morocco ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

Zarvan said:


> @Babur Han Are you from Morocco ?


No, not ! Im German with turkish Root from my Mothers Side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ezerdi2

The Pakistanis with their JF-17 will be present at the Marrakech Air Show future replacement for the Northrop F-5 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ezerdi2 said:


> The Pakistanis with their JF-17 will be present at the Marrakech Air Show future replacement for the Northrop F-5 ?


JF-17 BLOCK III will be big boost to Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babur Han

Zarvan said:


> JF-17 BLOCK III will be big boost to Morocco



+ Link 16
+ SOM Cruise Missiles
+ HGK & KGK Satelitte Guidet Bombs
+ turkish made BVR and WVR Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

50 additional Abrams Tanks M1A1 SA for Morocco. This means Morocco will get 250 Tanks by 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Babur Han

ezerdi2 said:


> The Pakistanis with their JF-17 will be present at the Marrakech Air Show future replacement for the Northrop F-5 ?



It's also a good replacement for the remmaining unmodernized Mirage F-1 and the whole F-5E Fleet. JF-17 can be inducted in large Number because of it's lower Price and maintinance Costs. Equippt with Stand Off Weapons, AESA Radar and new Generation WVR & BVR Missiles they can also pose a serious Threat to spanish Air Force.


----------



## Tanker88

*Lockheed Martin to upgrade Moroccan F-16 jets*

http://defense-watch.com/2016/11/23/lockheed-martin-to-upgrade-moroccan-f-16-jets/


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Bump

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

*2 MPA and 2 ASW heli for the navy







medium range sam and long range mlrs ( definitely from china)






162 M1a1 MBT*






*new deals with russian *






​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

*Moroccan Military 3rd Strongest in North Africa*

Rabat – _*Morocco is the third strongest military power in North Africa, according to the 2017 Global Fire Power report published April 25.*_

The Kingdom has also joined the top sixty most powerful armies in the world, coming in at 57 position out of 127 in 2016.

The report provided a detailed analysis of the main elements that made Morocco the 57th military power in the world, namely Man Power, Land Systems, Air Power, Naval Power, Petroleum, Logistical and Financial Resources, and Geography.

The Kingdom has a population of 33,655,786, out of which 17,000,000 contribute to the country’s man power and 14,406,000 are fit for military service. The GFP added that in 2016 Morocco had 200,000 front line servicemen and women and 150,000 in active reserve personnel.

Morocco owned 1,276 tanks, 2,348 armored fighting vehicles, 192 towed- artillieries, 448 self-propelled guns and 72 multiple rocket systems in 2016.

In the same year, Morocco had a total of 278 aircraft, in addition to 46 fighters, 50 fixed wings attack aircrafts, 158 transport aircrafts, 80 trainer aircrafts and 128 helicopters.

Morocco’s naval Power consisted of 121 total navel strength, three frigates, four corvettes and 18 costal defense crafts.

The Kingdom’s petroleum production amounted to 500 bbl per day while it consumed 210,000 bbl per day.

Its logistical resources including a 12,230,000 labor force, 26 merchant marine force, 58,395 roadway coverage, 2,067 railway coverage and five serviceable airports.

As for financial resources, Morocco’s defense budget was estimated at USD 3.4 billion while its external debt was at USD 42 billion. The report added that the country’s reserve of foreign exchange and gold was USD 24 billion and its power parity purchase was USD 282 billion.

Within North Africa, Egypt scored the top spot, ranking 12th globally, followed by Algeria, which ranked 26th globally.The report found that the leading military power in the world is the USA, followed by Russia, China, India and France.

The Global Fire Power (GFP), an American site specializing in defense and military affairs, relied on more than 50 criteria to provide its military strength ranking.

The ranking took into consideration on the diversity of the weapons owned by the countries, rather than the amount.

Nuclear weapons were not taken into account, but they were considered as a “bonus” if countries are known or suspected to own nuclear stockpiles.

Geographical factors, logistical flexibility, natural resources and local industries were key determinants in the final ranking.

Countries with large man power and populations ranked higher.

The North Atlantic Treaty Organization allies also received a “bonus” due to the “theoretical sharing of resources.”

Countries’ current political and military leadership were not taken into consideration in the ranking.

https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/2017/04/215186/moroccan-military-3rd-strongest-north-africa/

*Morocco Seeks Acquisition of Russia’s S-400 Air Defense System*

Security and defense cooperation featured prominently in the 11 cooperation agreements that were signed on the occasion of the visit of Russia’s Prime Minister Dmitri Medvedev to Morocco.

A well-informed source told Moroccan media that the country is interested in acquiring the mighty S-400 air defense systems from Russia.

After months of media speculation about the possibility of the acquisition by Morocco of the SU-34 tactical bombers and the Amur-class 1650 diesel electric submarines, a military source told le360.com news portal that the eyes of the Moroccan army are set on the S-400 air defense system.

Indeed, Medvedev announced that his country will deliver military equipment to Morocco without any further details. Head of the Moroccan Government for his part stressed that Morocco, upon high Royal instructions, is ready to deepen military and security cooperation with Russia.

The acquisition of the S-400 will add an edge to the defense capabilities of the Moroccan army. This Russian air defense system is designed to intercept and destroy airborne targets at a distance of up to 400 kilometers, twice the range of the U.S. MIM-104 Patriot, and 2 1/2 times that of Russia’s S-300PMU-2.

The system is also believed to be able to destroy stealth aircraft, cruise missiles and ballistic missiles, and is effective at ranges up to 3,500 kilometers (2,200 miles) and speeds up to 4.8 kilometers (3 miles) per second.

Morocco’s quest to acquire advanced Russian weapons falls within an endeavor to diversify its international partners.

http://northafricapost.com/20156-morocco-seeks-acquisition-russias-s-400-air-defense-system.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

EgyptianAmerican said:


> *Moroccan Military 3rd Strongest in North Africa*
> 
> Rabat – _*Morocco is the third strongest military power in North Africa, according to the 2017 Global Fire Power report published April 25.*_
> 
> The Kingdom has also joined the top sixty most powerful armies in the world, coming in at 57 position out of 127 in 2016.
> 
> The report provided a detailed analysis of the main elements that made Morocco the 57th military power in the world, namely Man Power, Land Systems, Air Power, Naval Power, Petroleum, Logistical and Financial Resources, and Geography.
> 
> The Kingdom has a population of 33,655,786, out of which 17,000,000 contribute to the country’s man power and 14,406,000 are fit for military service. The GFP added that in 2016 Morocco had 200,000 front line servicemen and women and 150,000 in active reserve personnel.
> 
> Morocco owned 1,276 tanks, 2,348 armored fighting vehicles, 192 towed- artillieries, 448 self-propelled guns and 72 multiple rocket systems in 2016.
> 
> In the same year, Morocco had a total of 278 aircraft, in addition to 46 fighters, 50 fixed wings attack aircrafts, 158 transport aircrafts, 80 trainer aircrafts and 128 helicopters.
> 
> Morocco’s naval Power consisted of 121 total navel strength, three frigates, four corvettes and 18 costal defense crafts.
> 
> The Kingdom’s petroleum production amounted to 500 bbl per day while it consumed 210,000 bbl per day.
> 
> Its logistical resources including a 12,230,000 labor force, 26 merchant marine force, 58,395 roadway coverage, 2,067 railway coverage and five serviceable airports.
> 
> As for financial resources, Morocco’s defense budget was estimated at USD 3.4 billion while its external debt was at USD 42 billion. The report added that the country’s reserve of foreign exchange and gold was USD 24 billion and its power parity purchase was USD 282 billion.
> 
> Within North Africa, Egypt scored the top spot, ranking 12th globally, followed by Algeria, which ranked 26th globally.The report found that the leading military power in the world is the USA, followed by Russia, China, India and France.
> 
> The Global Fire Power (GFP), an American site specializing in defense and military affairs, relied on more than 50 criteria to provide its military strength ranking.
> 
> The ranking took into consideration on the diversity of the weapons owned by the countries, rather than the amount.
> 
> Nuclear weapons were not taken into account, but they were considered as a “bonus” if countries are known or suspected to own nuclear stockpiles.
> 
> Geographical factors, logistical flexibility, natural resources and local industries were key determinants in the final ranking.
> 
> Countries with large man power and populations ranked higher.
> 
> The North Atlantic Treaty Organization allies also received a “bonus” due to the “theoretical sharing of resources.”
> 
> Countries’ current political and military leadership were not taken into consideration in the ranking.
> 
> https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/2017/04/215186/moroccan-military-3rd-strongest-north-africa/
> 
> *Morocco Seeks Acquisition of Russia’s S-400 Air Defense System*
> 
> Security and defense cooperation featured prominently in the 11 cooperation agreements that were signed on the occasion of the visit of Russia’s Prime Minister Dmitri Medvedev to Morocco.
> 
> A well-informed source told Moroccan media that the country is interested in acquiring the mighty S-400 air defense systems from Russia.
> 
> After months of media speculation about the possibility of the acquisition by Morocco of the SU-34 tactical bombers and the Amur-class 1650 diesel electric submarines, a military source told le360.com news portal that the eyes of the Moroccan army are set on the S-400 air defense system.
> 
> Indeed, Medvedev announced that his country will deliver military equipment to Morocco without any further details. Head of the Moroccan Government for his part stressed that Morocco, upon high Royal instructions, is ready to deepen military and security cooperation with Russia.
> 
> The acquisition of the S-400 will add an edge to the defense capabilities of the Moroccan army. This Russian air defense system is designed to intercept and destroy airborne targets at a distance of up to 400 kilometers, twice the range of the U.S. MIM-104 Patriot, and 2 1/2 times that of Russia’s S-300PMU-2.
> 
> The system is also believed to be able to destroy stealth aircraft, cruise missiles and ballistic missiles, and is effective at ranges up to 3,500 kilometers (2,200 miles) and speeds up to 4.8 kilometers (3 miles) per second.
> 
> Morocco’s quest to acquire advanced Russian weapons falls within an endeavor to diversify its international partners.
> 
> http://northafricapost.com/20156-morocco-seeks-acquisition-russias-s-400-air-defense-system.html


global fire power  one of most unreliable sources

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DOUBLESHOT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Good123

Hello! I am looking for images of weapon systems that are part of Moroccan armed forces. If such images exist, can anyone help me with providing images of:

Moroccan Mirage F1 with Mica missiles?
Moroccan Mirage F1 with guided bombs?
Moroccan Hawk SAM launchers?
Moroccan VT1 tanks?
Moroccan DK50 SAM launchers?
Moroccan AR3 or PHL03 rocket artillery launchers?

Every image should clearly be showing actual Moroccan hardware in Morocco, with either clear Moroccan insignia or definite Moroccan landmarks in the background.


----------



## Ceylal

EgyptianAmerican said:


> *Moroccan Military 3rd Strongest in North Africa*
> 
> Rabat – _*Morocco is the third strongest military power in North Africa, according to the 2017 Global Fire Power report published April 25.*_
> 
> The Kingdom has also joined the top sixty most powerful armies in the world, coming in at 57 position out of 127 in 2016.
> 
> The report provided a detailed analysis of the main elements that made Morocco the 57th military power in the world, namely Man Power, Land Systems, Air Power, Naval Power, Petroleum, Logistical and Financial Resources, and Geography.
> 
> The Kingdom has a population of 33,655,786, out of which 17,000,000 contribute to the country’s man power and 14,406,000 are fit for military service. The GFP added that in 2016 Morocco had 200,000 front line servicemen and women and 150,000 in active reserve personnel.
> 
> Morocco owned 1,276 tanks, 2,348 armored fighting vehicles, 192 towed- artillieries, 448 self-propelled guns and 72 multiple rocket systems in 2016.
> 
> In the same year, Morocco had a total of 278 aircraft, in addition to 46 fighters, 50 fixed wings attack aircrafts, 158 transport aircrafts, 80 trainer aircrafts and 128 helicopters.
> 
> Morocco’s naval Power consisted of 121 total navel strength, three frigates, four corvettes and 18 costal defense crafts.
> 
> The Kingdom’s petroleum production amounted to 500 bbl per day while it consumed 210,000 bbl per day.
> 
> Its logistical resources including a 12,230,000 labor force, 26 merchant marine force, 58,395 roadway coverage, 2,067 railway coverage and five serviceable airports.
> 
> As for financial resources, Morocco’s defense budget was estimated at USD 3.4 billion while its external debt was at USD 42 billion. The report added that the country’s reserve of foreign exchange and gold was USD 24 billion and its power parity purchase was USD 282 billion.
> 
> Within North Africa, Egypt scored the top spot, ranking 12th globally, followed by Algeria, which ranked 26th globally.The report found that the leading military power in the world is the USA, followed by Russia, China, India and France.
> 
> The Global Fire Power (GFP), an American site specializing in defense and military affairs, relied on more than 50 criteria to provide its military strength ranking.
> 
> The ranking took into consideration on the diversity of the weapons owned by the countries, rather than the amount.
> 
> Nuclear weapons were not taken into account, but they were considered as a “bonus” if countries are known or suspected to own nuclear stockpiles.
> 
> Geographical factors, logistical flexibility, natural resources and local industries were key determinants in the final ranking.
> 
> Countries with large man power and populations ranked higher.
> 
> The North Atlantic Treaty Organization allies also received a “bonus” due to the “theoretical sharing of resources.”
> 
> Countries’ current political and military leadership were not taken into consideration in the ranking.
> 
> https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/2017/04/215186/moroccan-military-3rd-strongest-north-africa/
> 
> *Morocco Seeks Acquisition of Russia’s S-400 Air Defense System*
> 
> Security and defense cooperation featured prominently in the 11 cooperation agreements that were signed on the occasion of the visit of Russia’s Prime Minister Dmitri Medvedev to Morocco.
> 
> A well-informed source told Moroccan media that the country is interested in acquiring the mighty S-400 air defense systems from Russia.
> 
> After months of media speculation about the possibility of the acquisition by Morocco of the SU-34 tactical bombers and the Amur-class 1650 diesel electric submarines, a military source told le360.com news portal that the eyes of the Moroccan army are set on the S-400 air defense system.
> 
> Indeed, Medvedev announced that his country will deliver military equipment to Morocco without any further details. Head of the Moroccan Government for his part stressed that Morocco, upon high Royal instructions, is ready to deepen military and security cooperation with Russia.
> 
> The acquisition of the S-400 will add an edge to the defense capabilities of the Moroccan army. This Russian air defense system is designed to intercept and destroy airborne targets at a distance of up to 400 kilometers, twice the range of the U.S. MIM-104 Patriot, and 2 1/2 times that of Russia’s S-300PMU-2.
> 
> The system is also believed to be able to destroy stealth aircraft, cruise missiles and ballistic missiles, and is effective at ranges up to 3,500 kilometers (2,200 miles) and speeds up to 4.8 kilometers (3 miles) per second.
> 
> Morocco’s quest to acquire advanced Russian weapons falls within an endeavor to diversify its international partners.
> 
> http://northafricapost.com/20156-morocco-seeks-acquisition-russias-s-400-air-defense-system.html


Define strong...



Good123 said:


> Hello! I am looking for images of weapon systems that are part of Moroccan armed forces. If such images exist, can anyone help me with providing images of:
> 
> Moroccan Mirage F1 with Mica missiles?
> Moroccan Mirage F1 with guided bombs?
> Moroccan Hawk SAM launchers?
> Moroccan VT1 tanks?
> Moroccan DK50 SAM launchers?
> Moroccan AR3 or PHL03 rocket artillery launchers?
> 
> Every image should clearly be showing actual Moroccan hardware in Morocco, with either clear Moroccan insignia or definite Moroccan landmarks in the background.


Most of these do not exist in the Moroccan arsenal..just fake news that Moroccan newspaper were conned to reproduce.


----------



## The SC

DOUBLESHOT said:


> *2 MPA and 2 ASW heli for the navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium range sam and long range mlrs ( definitely from china)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 162 M1a1 MBT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *new deals with russian *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


You should ask @waz to pin this thread along the other Arab armies' ones..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

The SC said:


> You should ask @waz to pin this thread along the other Arab armies' ones..


Great idea...why not Egyptian thread is pinned..Morocco deserve it for the good reason..Although not as fortunate as the other Arab countries, there armed forces wrote history with their boots and baillonettes...a lot more than any Arab fighting force!


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Good123 said:


> Hello! I am looking for images of weapon systems that are part of Moroccan armed forces. If such images exist, can anyone help me with providing images of:
> 
> Moroccan Mirage F1 with Mica missiles?
> Moroccan Mirage F1 with guided bombs?
> Moroccan Hawk SAM launchers?
> Moroccan VT1 tanks?
> Moroccan DK50 SAM launchers?
> Moroccan AR3 or PHL03 rocket artillery launchers?
> 
> Every image should clearly be showing actual Moroccan hardware in Morocco, with either clear Moroccan insignia or definite Moroccan landmarks in the background.




Mirage MF2000
















PHL03/AR-2
















VT-1A MBT











Good123 said:


> Moroccan Hawk SAM launchers?




officially there is no hawk in morocco​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

The most important facts in the military agreement with Brazil:

- Transfer of technology in various defense industries with promotion, development and cooperation in scientific research and defense technologies..

- Purchase of weapons, military equipment and weapons systems, as well as support with spare parts and supplies for operation, maintenance and repair..

- Conducting joint exercises between the Moroccan army and the Brazilian one..

- Establishment of a joint committee from both armies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

@waz @The Eagle or any other mod..
Can you please pin this thread along with the other Arab armed forces ones..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

http://www.scramble.nl/orbats/morocco/airforce


----------



## khanasifm

http://www.scramble.nl/orbats/morocco


----------



## Babur Han

DOUBLESHOT said:


> *2 MPA and 2 ASW heli for the navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium range sam and long range mlrs ( definitely from china)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 162 M1a1 MBT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *new deals with russian *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Which MPA Morocco will order ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Babur Han said:


> Which MPA Morocco will order ?




two Beechcraft King Air 350ER aircraft equipped with its ATOS mission system and full complement of sensors including the Seaspray AESA radar​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

DOUBLESHOT said:


> two Beechcraft King Air 350ER aircraft equipped with its ATOS mission system and full complement of sensors including the Seaspray AESA radar​


 Off topic:
I think you guys should give some likes to the first post, so they will show on the thread and then ask the mods to pin it with the other Arab armies threads..I tried for you.. but there was no response.. So I guessed you need some likes on the first post..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Divergent

You guys do bland food man


----------



## HannibalBarca

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/981494712526917635

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

PHL03/AR-2 MLRS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

DOUBLESHOT said:


> PHL03/AR-2 MLRS


Looks like Algerian highways...


----------



## The SC

Morocco is in negotiations with the Pentagon for the development of 453 M60 A3 tanks to (most likely) the same standard announced by Raytheon shortly before:






*Raytheon M60A3 Service Life Extension Program - SLEP
*






The addition of the new weapon would give the M60A3 the ability to engage enemy tanks as advanced as the T-90MS on a near equal footing. In fact, with the upgrade, the M60 probably outperforms older M1A1 variants..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Ceylal said:


> Looks like Algerian highways...



looks like algerian gendarmerie too ​





The SC said:


> Morocco is in negotiations with the Pentagon for the development of 453 M60 A3 tanks to (most likely) the same standard announced by Raytheon shortly before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Raytheon M60A3 Service Life Extension Program - SLEP
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The addition of the new weapon would give the M60A3 the ability to engage enemy tanks as advanced as the T-90MS on a near equal footing. In fact, with the upgrade, the M60 probably outperforms older M1A1 variants..



M60 upgrade without more passive armor or ERA it's just waste of money
turkish and italian upgrade are much better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

DOUBLESHOT said:


> looks like algerian gendarmerie too ​
> View attachment 464535​
> 
> 
> M60 upgrade without more passive armor or ERA it's just waste of money
> turkish and italian upgrade are much better
> 
> View attachment 464536


I have seen the other upgrades, they are fine too.. but just adding a 120 mm gun is already something..do not underestimate the US upgrades, they might prove they are better than the others..since they are the original makers.. BTW there is also a good Jordanian upgrade..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

DOUBLESHOT said:


> looks like algerian gendarmerie too ​
> View attachment 464535​
> 
> 
> M60 upgrade without more passive armor or ERA it's just waste of money
> turkish and italian upgrade are much better
> 
> View attachment 464536


Our gendarmerie are better dressed..
Anyway glad you clarified that..


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Ceylal said:


> are better dressed



ugly military outfit ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/982747652415729664
48 Moroccan M1A1 SA equiped with Blue Force tracking system










​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

DOUBLESHOT said:


> ugly military outfit ​


well. you can have it all...x
where the first picture was taken..?


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

African Lion 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DOUBLESHOT



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Le Figaro Magazine, 3 novembre 1984

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DOUBLESHOT



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

ATLANTIC OCEAN (NNS) -- Ships and aircraft of the Harry S. Truman Carrier Strike Group (HSTCSG) and the Royal Moroccan navy and air force commenced exercise Lightning Handshake 2018, April 23.

The exercise is designed to enhance interoperability between the U.S. and Moroccan navies across multiple warfare areas including communications, network link, anti-submarine warfare, close air support and naval surface fire support, increasing the ability of U.S. and Moroccan maritime forces to work together to address security concerns and increase stability in the region.

"The friendship between Morocco and the United States is strong and enduring," said Adm. James G. Foggo, III, commander of U.S. Naval Forces Europe-Africa. "We share a common interest in ensuring security and safety on the waters surrounding Africa, and cooperation with our Moroccan partners is critical for prosperity and for regional security and stability."

In 1777, Morocco was the first country to formally recognize the United States as a sovereign nation. Lightning Handshake offers an opportunity to continue fostering the long-standing trust between the U.S. and Moroccan forces by promoting mutual understanding and cooperation.

"Lightning Handshake is an opportunity for us to improve our interoperability and strengthen the enduring relationship we enjoy with our Moroccan partners," said Rear Adm. Gene Black, commander of Harry S. Truman Carrier Strike Group. "We're looking forward to operating alongside our Moroccan counterparts, sharing our warfighting expertise and increasing our capacity to work towards common goals."

Exercise Lightning Handshake provides U.S. and Moroccan maritime and aviation forces the opportunity to work together, exchange information and refine tactics, techniques and procedures in order to promote maritime safety and security in the region. Among the participants in the exercise are the aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75), guided-missile destroyer USS Forrest Sherman (DDG 98), Royal Moroccan Navy frigate Mohammed VI, and several fighter squadrons from Carrier Air Wing One (CVW 1) and the Royal Moroccan Air Force.

The HSTCSG deployed April 11 as part of an ongoing rotation of U.S. forces supporting maritime security operations in international waters around the globe. Additionally, HSTCSG units will work alongside allied and partner maritime forces, focusing on theater security cooperation efforts, which help to further regional stability. With the aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75) as the flagship, the deploying strike group includes staffs, ships and aircraft of Carrier Strike Group Eight (CSG 8), Destroyer Squadron Two Eight (DESRON 28) and Carrier Air Wing One (CVW-1); as well as Sachsen-class German frigate FGS Hessen (F 221).


http://www.navy.mil/submit/display.asp?story_id=105287​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DOUBLESHOT



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Lighthning HandShake 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Marines from ANGLCO 4th Marine Reserves call for fire with a Navy Destroyer during African Lion 2018. The Marines worked closely with Moroccan Naval JTACs to call for fire from both Navy and Moroccan vessels.






DOUBLESHOT said:


> Le Figaro Magazine, 3 novembre 1984



Algerian BMP-1 captured in sahara war are used as target in african lion 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

DOUBLESHOT said:


> Lighthning HandShake 2018



Great name for a joint exercise.



DOUBLESHOT said:


>



Nice modification on the F-5s with those IFR probes.
F-16 and Chinook camos are perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

Northrop Grumman, Apopka, Florida, was awarded a $9,491,066 modification (P00001) to foreign military sales (Morocco) contract W56HZV-18-C-0065 for eye safe laser range finders for Morocco's *M1A2S* tank. Work will be performed in Apopka, Florida, with an estimated completion date of May 1, 2020. Fiscal 2010 foreign military sales funds in the amount of $9,491,066 were obligated at the time of the award. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Warren, Michigan, is the contracting activity.

https://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-View/Article/1514154

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Anniston Army Depot held a rollout ceremony May 4, 2018, to honor completion of the Moroccan M1 program.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Ceylal said:


> View attachment 473492
> View attachment 473493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شيك بمليار سنتيم هبة للاجئين بمخيمات تندوف
> 
> كشف اليوم، “يانغ غانغيو”، سفير جمهورية الصين الشعبية بالجزائر، أن بلاده تخطو إلى الأمام من أجل الاعتراف بجمهورية الصحراء الغربية، مؤكدا ذلك عن طريق التضامن الذي تبديه الصين للاجئين عن طريق منحها هبة مالية بقيمة1 مليار سنتيم للهلال الأحمر الجزائري.
> وأكد أمس، يانغ غانغيو، سفير جمهورية الصين الشعبية بالجزائر، أنه ينوي القيام بزيارة لمخيم اللاجئين الصحراويين بتندوف مستقبلا من أجل معاينة الظروف الإنسانية للشعب الصحراوي، وجاء هذا خلال مراسيم منح “صك مالي” بقيمة 1 مليار سنتيم لرئيسة الهلال الأحمر الجزائري، سعيدة بن حبيلس، التي بدورها ستقدّمه كمساعدات للهلال الأحمر الصحراوي، بمناسة إحياء اليوم العالمي للصليب الأحمر والهلال الأحمر، اللذين قدما الكثير للإنسانية وللشعوب المضطهدة، وكذا بمناسبة اقتراب شهر رمضان الفضيل.
> 
> وتعهد السفير الصيني بمواصلة المساعدات الإنسانية، مبديا تأثره الشديد بوضعية وواقع الشعب الصحراوي، و معربا عن أمله في حل قضية الصحراء الغربية، و في أن ينال الشعب الصحراوي حقه
> 
> 
> 
> *The Saharawi President: "The victory over Morocco is a matter of time"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saharawi people will recover their independence. A matter of time. DR
> De Tindouf, Sadek Sahraoui - The President of the Sahrawi Arab Democratic Republic (SADR), Ibrahim Ghali, reiterated this afternoon, in the Saharawi refugee camps in Tindouf, the determination of the people to liberate the Saharawi territories still occupied by the Morocco. "The Saharawi people are more than ever attached to their rights. He is ready to make the heaviest sacrifices to regain his independence, "said Brahim Ghali on the sidelines of the celebrations marking the 45th anniversary of the creation of the Polisario Front. He assured, furthermore, that "the valiant Sahrawi people will eventually drive out the Moroccan occupation of Western Sahara. It's just a matter of time".
> 
> The Secretary General of the Polisario Front, who paid a long tribute to Algeria for his unwavering support for the Saharawi cause, felt that it was not necessary to respond to the recent campaign hysterical and false launched by the Makhzen to against the Polisario Front and Algeria. "Everyone knows the objectives of this dirty campaign that actually reflects the state of panic in which lies the Makhzen," said the Saharawi president who recalled that the past two years have been catastrophic for Morocco, which lost important diplomatic battles on the African and European continents.
> 
> In response to Morocco and its supporters who are maneuvering within the UN to ban the Polisario Front from the administration of the liberated territories, Ibrahim Ghali said that the official celebrations of the 45th anniversary of the outbreak of the war against the Spanish occupant will take place on May 20 in Tifariti. Scathing, the focus means that the Saharawis are ready to defend every inch of their territory.
> 
> The head of the Political Secretariat of the Polisario Front, Hamma Salama, said that the Saharawi people, on the occasion of the 45th anniversary of the creation of the Polisario Front, "send a message to the world that nothing will stop the people Saharawi to achieve its just and legitimate objectives, as stated in the Charter and the resolutions of the UN and the AU.
> 
> Speaking at the opening of the festivities marking the 45th anniversary of the Polisario Front, Salama said the Front was now "stronger, more homogenous, more united and more determined to achieve its goals," he said. has found a place in the concert of nations and is recognized by the UN as "the only legitimate representative of the Saharawi people".
> 
> The Saharawi leader said the creation of the Polisario Front was "a courageous strategic decision and imperative", emphasizing that the Front puts all Sahrawis before their historic responsibility to face the plots disclosed to "exterminate the Saharawi people and their right to live in peace and in all freedom and dignity, in an independent country ".
> 
> View attachment 473495
> 
> 
> SAYONARA TADJINE!
> View attachment 473496
> 
> View attachment 473494




old propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Nice video about the Moroccan military academies and training..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The Moroccan Abrams MIA2S are quipped with *BFT*

BFT stands for "Blue Force Tracking".. It is a system that gives you the location of friendly forces on the battlefield and identifies the locations of enemy forces, gives you a comprehensive view of the battlefield, and enables you to position your troops in an excellent way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mhmoud

DOUBLESHOT said:


> old propaganda


Don't reply to him. He's got a problem of some sort.

Moroccans and Algerians are brothers, and we must not let some daft squabbles pry us apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

12 more F-16V for Morocco.

https://ledesk.ma/2018/04/23/lalgerie-inquiete-de-la-commande-du-maroc-de-nouveaux-f-16-washington/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

HannibalBarca said:


> 12 more F-16V for Morocco.
> 
> https://ledesk.ma/2018/04/23/lalgerie-inquiete-de-la-commande-du-maroc-de-nouveaux-f-16-washington/



Mabrouk ya Maghreb!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

waiting for tanker 






​


DOUBLESHOT said:


> *2 MPA and 2 ASW heli for the navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium range sam and long range mlrs ( definitely from china)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 162 M1a1 MBT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *new deals with russian *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



first picture of moroccan King Air 350Er before upgrade with atos system 










​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Funny how brand spanking new F-16Vs supposedly existed only in the minds of Moroccans and Egyptians. 

Meanwhile El Maghreb looking stronger and stronger with some of these latest and sweetest. More new Vipers will make an amazing addition to an already potent AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Gomig-21 said:


> Funny how brand spanking new F-16Vs supposedly existed only in the minds of Moroccans and Egyptians.
> 
> Meanwhile El Maghreb looking stronger and stronger with some of these latest and sweetest. More new Vipers will make an amazing addition to an already potent AF.




they exist only in our minds ahahaha and sky dragon 50 and ws-2d are fake news from morrocan newspaper 
i want to see their reaction when they see contract of 24 AH-1Z Viper , bradley ifv and long range SAM​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

DOUBLESHOT said:


> they exist only in our minds ahahaha and sky dragon 50 and ws-2d are fake news from morrocan newspaper
> i want to see their reaction when they see contract of 24 AH-1Z Viper , bradley ifv and long range SAM​



What was the other one also...? Oh yeah, "they're just old, rusty aircraft from the Arizona boneyard junkyard" 

Shame what jealously and envy does to some people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*Washington supplies Morocco with 20 old F-16s waiting for 12 new ones
*
"Al-Sabah" said that the Pentagon promised to supply the Moroccan army with 20 F-16s, pending the manufacture of 12 new ones and the upgradet of 12 old ones, following the unprecedented visit by Abdul Fattah al-Warraq, General De corps D'arme, to the United States, with other senior officials of the Royal Armed Forces, where he held secret negotiations with senior officials of the US Department of Defense.

The US Defense Department confirmed that the Moroccan army will receive a new arsenal of US aircraft and weapons of their own, especially the "air-to-air", which included a deal with the company, "Rethion", advanced missiles on the F-16 fighter jets.

*Informed sources* (not confirmed officially yet..)

This means Morocco will have 24 F-16 V by 2021..plus 11 F-16 Block 52+ (most likely to be upgraded to V after the first batch upgrade..).. plus 20 used F-16 (most likely Block 40 or 52 , which are also upgradable to the V version)
For a total of 55 F-16s.. not bad at all.. I think the addition of a squadron of 12 used F-15s will give Morocco a very potent airforce..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## -SINAN-

*Morocco’s Army Reportedly Negotiating Purchase of Turkish T-129 Helicopters*

A delegation of the Royal Armed Forces recently visited the Ankara-based Turkish Aerospace Industries headquarters to negotiate the purchase of T-129 attack helicopters, the much coveted aircraft by international air forces.

According to FAR-Maroc, a website specializing in defense issues, senior officers of the Royal Armed Forces have just made a trip to Turkey to negotiate the acquisition of these combat helicopters, that were recently used by Turkey in the battle of Afrine in Syria, under the codename “olive branch”.

The acquisition of these helicopters will strengthen the FAR’s deterrent capacity and enrich their fleet consisting mainly of reconnaissance and combat helicopters “Gazelle”, “Bell 205” and “Belle 206”, “Chinooks” and “Predator” drones (USA) and “Eads Harfang” (EU), FAR-Maroc stated.
According to the website, several international armies showed interest in purchasing the Turkish aircraft, including the Pakistani air force, which placed in 2018 an order for 30 T-129 attack helicopters.
The T129, developed by Turkish Aerospace Industries with partner AgustaWestland, is a twin-engine, tandem seat, multi-role, all-weather attack helicopter.
The aircraft is designed for advanced attack and reconnaissance in hot and high environments and rough geography in both day and night conditions.

http://northafricapost.com/24190-mo...ng-purchase-of-turkish-t-129-helicopters.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Sinan said:


> *Morocco’s Army Reportedly Negotiating Purchase of Turkish T-129 Helicopters*
> 
> A delegation of the Royal Armed Forces recently visited the Ankara-based Turkish Aerospace Industries headquarters to negotiate the purchase of T-129 attack helicopters, the much coveted aircraft by international air forces.
> 
> According to FAR-Maroc, a website specializing in defense issues, senior officers of the Royal Armed Forces have just made a trip to Turkey to negotiate the acquisition of these combat helicopters, that were recently used by Turkey in the battle of Afrine in Syria, under the codename “olive branch”.
> 
> The acquisition of these helicopters will strengthen the FAR’s deterrent capacity and enrich their fleet consisting mainly of reconnaissance and combat helicopters “Gazelle”, “Bell 205” and “Belle 206”, “Chinooks” and “Predator” drones (USA) and “Eads Harfang” (EU), FAR-Maroc stated.
> According to the website, several international armies showed interest in purchasing the Turkish aircraft, including the Pakistani air force, which placed in 2018 an order for 30 T-129 attack helicopters.
> The T129, developed by Turkish Aerospace Industries with partner AgustaWestland, is a twin-engine, tandem seat, multi-role, all-weather attack helicopter.
> The aircraft is designed for advanced attack and reconnaissance in hot and high environments and rough geography in both day and night conditions.
> 
> http://northafricapost.com/24190-mo...ng-purchase-of-turkish-t-129-helicopters.html




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009731288700538881
Yes Moroccan delegation visited to discuss acquisition of T-29 Helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Sinan said:


> *Morocco’s Army Reportedly Negotiating Purchase of Turkish T-129 Helicopters*
> 
> A delegation of the Royal Armed Forces recently visited the Ankara-based Turkish Aerospace Industries headquarters to negotiate the purchase of T-129 attack helicopters, the much coveted aircraft by international air forces.
> 
> According to FAR-Maroc, a website specializing in defense issues, senior officers of the Royal Armed Forces have just made a trip to Turkey to negotiate the acquisition of these combat helicopters, that were recently used by Turkey in the battle of Afrine in Syria, under the codename “olive branch”.
> 
> The acquisition of these helicopters will strengthen the FAR’s deterrent capacity and enrich their fleet consisting mainly of reconnaissance and combat helicopters “Gazelle”, “Bell 205” and “Belle 206”, “Chinooks” and “Predator” drones (USA) and “Eads Harfang” (EU), FAR-Maroc stated.
> According to the website, several international armies showed interest in purchasing the Turkish aircraft, including the Pakistani air force, which placed in 2018 an order for 30 T-129 attack helicopters.
> The T129, developed by Turkish Aerospace Industries with partner AgustaWestland, is a twin-engine, tandem seat, multi-role, all-weather attack helicopter.
> The aircraft is designed for advanced attack and reconnaissance in hot and high environments and rough geography in both day and night conditions.
> 
> http://northafricapost.com/24190-mo...ng-purchase-of-turkish-t-129-helicopters.html




TAI will participate for the first time in Marrakech Air Show 2018 
we are going to see a good competition between T-129 and Bell AH-1Z Viper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Babur Han

DOUBLESHOT said:


> TAI will participate for the first time in Marrakech Air Show 2018
> we are going to see a good competition between T-129 and Bell AH-1Z Viper




It seems like Morocco have not only interest in ATAK, also for Anka-S. I read in an moroccan Forum claimed by a turkish User Morocco is interested for T-129 ATAK, Anka-S and Hurkus. These Systems will strengthen CAS and intelligence Capabillities of RMAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DOUBLESHOT



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## Brutas

Curious, what is Morocco's position regarding several enclaves and islands in Mediterranean and in Atlantic off the coast of Morocco under Spanish rule.... Does Morocco claim those enclaves ?


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Brutas said:


> Curious, what is Morocco's position regarding several enclaves and islands in Mediterranean and in Atlantic off the coast of Morocco under Spanish rule.... Does Morocco claim those enclaves ?


Uti possidetis law ​


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> 12 more F-16V for Morocco.
> 
> https://ledesk.ma/2018/04/23/lalgerie-inquiete-de-la-commande-du-maroc-de-nouveaux-f-16-washington/


L’Algerie inquiète des F16 Marocains ? LA récolte de kif doit être d’une tres bonne qualité...cette année. En tout cas ils doivent composer avec les Sam des Sahraouis qui menacent d’interdir Tout vol sur l’etendu de leur Sahara..



Brutas said:


> Curious, what is Morocco's position regarding several enclaves and islands in Mediterranean and in Atlantic off the coast of Morocco under Spanish rule.... Does Morocco claim those enclaves ?


 Morocco is waiting for Spain to revert those two enclaves to the Kingdom once Morocco joins the EU...


----------



## Brutas

DOUBLESHOT said:


> Uti possidetis law​



Ok. So it seems(Uti possidetis) there is not territorial dispute. However is over relation between Morocco & Spain....


----------



## The SC

Piriou : Le BHO2M livré au Maroc
https://www.meretmarine.com/fr/content/piriou-le-maroc-prend-livraison-du-bh02m


http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4108

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Brutas said:


> Ok. So it seems(Uti possidetis) there is not territorial dispute. However is over relation between Morocco & Spain....



if we claim them we should claim mauritania and big part of algeria 
morocco before colonial era

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

DOUBLESHOT said:


> if we claim them we should claim mauritania and big part of algeria
> morocco before colonial era
> 
> View attachment 509261​


Why waiting?


----------



## Brutas

DOUBLESHOT said:


> if we claim them we should claim mauritania and big part of algeria
> morocco before colonial era
> 
> View attachment 509261​



I recognize the typo in my post that might have caused confusion. Question that was meant to be asked was how is "overall" relation between Morocco & Spain ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DOUBLESHOT



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Ceylal said:


> He is the one that has protecting your behind for the last 20 years..If I was at your place, I should pray that will have longer life, because the time to pack the Lauyauté flag between your cheeks is here..a Boutef won’t make it to the end of the year...and the Polisario are honning their knifes...
> View attachment 518823
> View attachment 518822



0.2 IQ analsyt


----------



## Ceylal

DOUBLESHOT said:


> 0.2 IQ analsyt



Ahmed Ouyahia, the Algerian premier, comfirmed the story...Batman will stick to Moh VI like a bad sore..




__ https://www.facebook.com/




and here Putin, avoiding him like avoiding the flew...By the way both Putin and Trump loat gays..It was reported that Trump asked for a sanitiser pryor to shaking his hands ....


----------



## Kompromat

Why no unify with Mauritania, Algeria and Muslim majority parts of Mali to make a viable superstate? 



DOUBLESHOT said:


> if we claim them we should claim mauritania and big part of algeria
> morocco before colonial era
> 
> View attachment 509261​


----------



## HannibalBarca

Horus said:


> Why no unify with Mauritania, Algeria and Muslim majority parts of Mali to make a viable superstate?


Because Nationalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Muslims learned nothing from colonialism did we? 




HannibalBarca said:


> Because Nationalism.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Horus said:


> Muslims learned nothing from colonialism did we?


Colonialism taught them weakness and Humiliation.
Muslims are still Weak and Humiliated.

They believe that Power/Weapons and Nationalism is a way to "never let it happen" again... Little did they know That those two things *combined* is a repetitive circle of downfalls...

Colonialism achieved it's main purpose...Dividing... and making sure That unity is for the Weak and converging your Ideology/Future with others is an Humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Ceylal said:


> Ahmed Ouyahia, the Algerian premier, comfirmed the story...Batman will stick to Moh VI like a bad sore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here Putin, avoiding him like avoiding the flew...By the way both Putin and Trump loat gays..It was reported that Trump asked for a sanitiser pryor to shaking his hands ....



Joke of the century


----------



## Ceylal

DOUBLESHOT said:


> Joke of the century



True, he became a joke to Algerian too after his stoke..But he wasn't a decade ago and his CC speaks for itself, there is no living or dead Muslim ruler that has a glorifying Palamares in foreign affairs and accomplishments as he does..and certainly not a Moroccan...
You make fun of him because he is sick, MohVI Batman is dying and next year you will be under the thumb of a barely out of puberty fifteen years old..The joke is on you acehole!




The would be kind, the dying faggot and the protection of mother France...resembling more to a well run Bordello than a country...


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Ceylal said:


> True, he became a joke to Algerian too after his stoke..But he wasn't a decade ago and his CC speaks for itself, there is no living or dead Muslim ruler that has a glorifying Palamares in foreign affairs and accomplishments as he does..and certainly not a Moroccan...
> You make fun of him because he is sick, MohVI Batman is dying and next year you will be under the thumb of a barely out of puberty fifteen years old..The joke is on you acehole!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The would be kind, the dying faggot and the protection of mother France...resembling more to a well run Bordello than a country...



bla bla bla propaganda like a little barking dog .. prepare your self the civil war after the death of mummy boutaflikous 5​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Horus said:


> Why no unify with Mauritania, Algeria and Muslim majority parts of Mali to make a viable superstate?



Any change in existing borders can't be brought about without a bloody war!
Just WS is considered disputed by Maghrib.


----------



## Ceylal

DOUBLESHOT said:


> bla bla bla propaganda like a little barking dog .. prepare your self the civil war after the death of mummy boutaflikous 5​


That shows that you don’t know anything about the region...especially Moh VI the Batman’s shithole...Your neighbor stability is unfeathered...and the death of Boutef will bring the death of Morocco as we know it..



HannibalBarca said:


> Because Nationalism.


?
What nationalism? You seem to point to Algeria as the culprit here..It wasn’t Algeria that killed the UMA..Check the facts..



BATMAN said:


> Any change in existing borders can't be brought about without a bloody war!
> Just WS is considered disputed by Maghrib.


The border was closed by Morocco..It is Morocco who needs to open them and Morocco knows Algeria’s conditions that Morocco needs to satisfy..
War was never a conduite for Algeria..although the causes for war abounds..


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> What nationalism? You seem to point to Algeria as the culprit here..It wasn’t Algeria that killed the UMA..Check the facts..


You seems to misunderstood it.
Wasn't speaking about Algeria...neither Morocco...But the Muslims in their respective societies...

On why we aren't "One" despite our 99% similarities in every aspect of our life/culture/Language/Vision/personality etc...
And the answer is "Nationalism".
Nationalism =/= Patriotism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

HannibalBarca said:


> You seems to misunderstood it.
> Wasn't speaking about Algeria...neither Morocco...But the Muslims in their respective societies...
> 
> On why we aren't "One" despite our 99% similarities in every aspect of our life/culture/Language/Vision/personality etc...
> And the answer is "Nationalism".
> Nationalism =/= Patriotism.


The death of the UMA is more political, the hand wrestling was more more between government rather then respective citizens..The death of Boumediene left a void that nobody could filled and that was the reason..Each ruler of the area wanted to be him and instauré some kind of cohérence between the 5 countries fell, because non of them had the charisma, the stature or the vision for the area he had..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ceylal said:


> The death of the UMA is more political, the hand wrestling was more more between government rather then respective citizens..The death of Boumediene left a void that nobody could filled and that was the reason..Each ruler of the area wanted to be him and instauré some kind of cohérence between the 5 countries fell, because non of them had the charisma, the stature or the vision for the area he had..


After the End of the Colonization...Each society had to rethink a way to "create" a cohesion that will cement/unite the citizen of that same "group".
For that, They had to create/reinforce the belief of "belonging" to something.
Like Derja/Tradition/History/Geography.

At first it was working correctly "enough" to get passed the "Trauma" and begin "building" a common Future. But Such "Ideology" isn't meant to be forever, Only to get out of Chaos...
What happened next is the lack of "Continuation/Evolution". That was the case in every societies in our region... They couldn't understand the conditions to evolve.

So, what did they do? Well as any system...when something doesn't go as planned... it stops/Locks himself... in hope to find the solution and move on again... That's in a sense "Nationalism"... a Defense mechanism of a critical society. Where Rationality/Sense/Logic is a weakness...

The fault isn't only "Political", but also from each individual of that same group... The Political is one of many forms of expression of a Group... Nothing more. Great Minds/Great Leaders exist more than we think... But a Leader is nothing without proper "Sponsor"...He's just a Human among Humans...

I don't believe that the End of an "Image" will automatically change the course of a society... Societies change when the Minority viable thinking operate a successful "Coup D'État" on the Old Majority thinking.

So, If I have to give my opinion on a Possible "unity"... In our current environment, where individual identity around the area is deeply linked to their respectively belief of being separate, Then "Unity is "Unfortunately" only possible by "Take over" aka Invasion/Conquest... from one side or the other. (Opinion as of Now, The future is another subject)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Ceylal said:


> That shows that you don’t know anything about the region...especially Moh VI the Batman’s shithole...Your neighbor stability is unfeathered...and the death of Boutef will bring the death of Morocco as we kn



death of boudiaf and the civil war in algeria didn't bring war to morocco you piece of shit 
they didnt teach you something else other than lies and fake news ?​


----------



## Philip the Arab

Why did Morocco not upgrade their m60 pattons to m60-2000 and also buy the abrams when you get the same turret and similar electronics? Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that would have been chaper and you get the same tank gun albeit with less armor. Of course they could probably still do it depending on if General Dynamics was up to it. They would have 800 3rd generation main battle tanks and after adding ERA would be very effective at combating Algerian or polisario front attack with the 120 mm tank turret capable of destroying many modern threats. It would be very smart in my opinion. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

YvngEngineer said:


> Why did Morocco not upgrade their m60 pattons to m60-2000 and also buy the abrams when you get the same turret and similar electronics? Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that would have been chaper and you get the same tank gun albeit with less armor. Of course they could probably still do it depending on if General Dynamics was up to it. They would have 800 3rd generation main battle tanks and after adding ERA would be very effective at combating Algerian or polisario front attack with the 120 mm tank turret capable of destroying many modern threats. It would be very smart in my opinion. Correct me if I'm wrong.




upgrading M60 to M60-2000 is very expensive and with the same budget we can buy A1/A2​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

DOUBLESHOT said:


> death of boudiaf and the civil war in algeria didn't bring war to morocco you piece of shit
> they didnt teach you something else other than lies and fake news ?​


The little you know dumb ***..
Boudiaf was killed due to his ménage with Hassan II, I will not go into the detail
The 90’s weren’t a civil war , it was an attack of the Arab states on Algeria..Morocco was part of it..Hassan II named it a Moroccan lab, the west blockaded Algeria..just exactly what is happening in Syria..But in less than two years, the Islamist back was broken...case closed..


----------



## DOUBLESHOT

Ceylal said:


> The 90’s weren’t a civil war



for sure not a civil war ​


----------



## Ceylal

DOUBLESHOT said:


> for sure not a civil war ​


The one you are going to live and witness in the kingdom of the featherless pigeon will be worse...from the hand of the Polisario and the Rifains..


----------



## alithemoor

Ceylal said:


> The one you are going to live and witness in the kingdom of the featherless pigeon will be worse...from the hand of the Polisario and the Rifains..


Is that your fantasy or something? You realise that Algeria is the one closer to a civil war than Morocco is with your mummified diaper wearing president kicking the bucket soon and the ensuing power vacuum and power struggle? But I guess projecting your fears on Morocco makes you feel a little better.


----------



## Ceylal

alithemoor said:


> Is that your fantasy or something? You realise that Algeria is the one closer to a civil war than Morocco is with your mummified diaper wearing president kicking the bucket soon and the ensuing power vacuum and power struggle? But I guess projecting your fears on Morocco makes you feel a little better.


When was the last time you visited Morocco?
The difference between Algeria and Morocco, is that Algeria is a solid state based on solid foundation, not like the french barn you call kingdom of Morocco..Bouteflika has been in mutant health shape since 10 years, if Algeria was Morocco, it would have been dis constructed like a lego puzzle...that is not the case and wont be the case for the centuries to come...
Read ...and weep..since you don't know your Sheharazade kingdom, I will bring it to you..

*Morocco: the ingredients of a revolution come together*
#Morocco



Amine Belghazi
November 27, 2018








From Jerada to Zagoura via the suburbs of Casablanca: the recent events highlight the context favorable to a revolution in which Morocco has been evolving since 2017

In Morocco, editorial writers have been wondering for several weeks about the future of the kingdom. The deleterious climate and the lack of visibility make us fear, at any moment, a switch to the unknown.

In the street, the language that usually excluded any responsibility for the royal palace is now pointing with an accusing finger, the direct responsibility of the head of state. Youth, in particular, shows a harshness of language never observed since the accession of King Mohammed VI to the throne in 1999.

Are Moroccans on the verge of a revolution?






Given the number of young people who will turn 25 between 2017 and 2020, the geographer Laurent Chalard believes that this period offers a window favorable to the revolution in Morocco (AFP)


According to the theory developed in 2015 by geographer Laurent Chalard, Morocco would in any case, since 2017, in a period conducive to uprisings.

According to him, the combination of three factors - authoritarianism, the fragile economy and the peak of birth 25 years earlier - greatly increases the probability of triggering a revolution. 

The third parameter would explain the strong mobilization of protesters in Tahrir Square in Cairo in 2011 or in Habib Bourguiba Avenue in Tunis the same year. Indeed, birth volumes peaked in Egypt and Tunisia respectively between 1985-1988 and 1984-1987, which means that in 2011, the 25-year-old population was the largest pyramids of the ages of the two countries, thus catalysing the movements of disputes in the street.

"The emigration of Moroccan youth to foreign countries is not enough to contain tensions likely to lead to a revolution"

_- Laurent Chalard, geographer_

Contacted by _Middle East Eye_ , the researcher explains that from a demographic point of view, the period 2017-2020 offers a window favorable to the revolution in Morocco. 

"Even if the civil birth data during the 1990s in Morocco are not quite precise, it is possible to reconstruct these figures from the 2014 general census data. Thus, the demographic transition, ie the process of moving from a rise in birth rates to a decline, spawned a birth peak between 1992 and 1995. This means that the 25-year-old Moroccan population will be the largest between 2017 and 2020, "says the geographer .

*READ ► Social protest in Morocco: Does Mohammed VI have a plan? *

"Traditionally, young people between the ages of 18 and 20 were considered a locomotive of revolutionary movements. Today, this is no longer the case. With the delay of the age of first marriage among young men, and the different disillusions that accompany it, a frustration situation is created marked by a loss of hope. I add that the emigration of Moroccan youth to foreign countries is not sufficient to contain the tensions likely to lead to a revolution, "he said.

The transformation of the family structure in Morocco would also strengthen the predisposition to trigger revolutionary movements. 

*The advent of a more consistent middle class*
In this regard, a study commissioned in 2007 by the Moroccan government to the demographers Emmanuel Todd and Youssef Courbage on the cultural implications of the demographic transition in Morocco highlights, in the synthesis that "endogamy is one of the indicators of the anti-individualism of the family system: there is a relationship between the degree of openness of the family system and the degree of openness of the political system ".

However, the percentage of endogamous marriages (between members of the same family) in Morocco is much lower than that observed in Tunisia. 

"The new modes of union will make it possible to stir people up by bringing together spouses from different backgrounds. These changes will favor the emergence of a more consistent middle class and a more egalitarian society. In fact, the demographic change announces, in the medium term, the advent of a more mature society for democracy, "reads the report.

_Middle East Eye _ contacted Emmanuel Todd to gather his assessment of the analysis he developed a decade earlier. But he did not want to answer our questions. 









For his part, Laurent Chalard believes that the fateful demographic transformation is now dangerously converging with the two other parameters that make the revolution almost inevitable, namely: authoritarianism and the inefficient economy.

"Morocco is a country with a low level of wealth. GDP per capita is three times lower than the world average, and the economy is not off the ground. Politically, Morocco is ranked in the 101 st place of the annual index of democracy published by _The Economist_ , and the use of repression, especially in the Rif region, marks a step back, "observes Laurent Chalard. 

The constant postponement of the reforms has used the confidence placed by the people in the royal palace

As a reminder, the hirak of Rif is a social movement born following the death in October 2016 of the fishmonger Mouhcine Fikri , crushed in a dump truck in the city of Al Hoceima, in the north of Morocco. This movement demanded, in addition to an impartial inquiry into the death of the young fishmonger, the construction of a hospital and a faculty.

From the perspective of the exercise of freedoms, Morocco is a dishonorable 135 th place in the 2018 ranking of press freedom published by Reporters Without Borders (RSF), the last two years have been marked by condemnations of several journalists and activists to heavy sentences ranging, in some cases, up to twenty years imprisonment.

*READ ► Morocco: why reform no longer sells *

The Moroccan Constitution of 2011, voted more than 98% of the votes for, promised the launch of the democratization project and an enlargement of the field of freedoms. The constant postponement of the reforms has used the confidence placed by the people in the royal palace.

Return in 2011. Shortly after the outbreak of the Arab Spring, Emmanuel Todd was the guest of the show "Stop on Images" . Already at the time, the demographer was sounding the alarm: "If the people who government Morocco accept the idea of a move towards democratization and constitutional monarchy, things will go well. If they do not accept, things will not be as good! "

It is finally the second prophecy that will come true. 

*The king in the limelight*
Closely following the recent social developments in Morocco, Laurent Chalard believes that Moroccan mentalities are undergoing a profound change: "With what happened in the Arab world, part of Moroccan society, young people in particular , begins to imagine the possibility of a change of political regime, unlike in previous years when there was a kind of immutability of the regime in place.

He adds: "I do not know if the Rif hirak is still perceived as an identity movement, but when it does not question territorial integrity and carries economic and social demands, mobilization and the contestation of power may spread to all regions of Morocco. "






On May 29, 2017 in Al Hoceima, protesters brandish images of Hirak leader Nasser Zefzafi to 20 years in prison for "conspiracy to undermine state security" (AFP)


A phenomenon of contagion that is already beginning to appear: in the east, in the mining town of Jerada , in the south, in Zagoura, where the inhabitants have been organizing thirsty demonstrations for several months, and more recently in the douars Hsibo, Eljedid and Riki, near Casablanca, where the dislodged population chained sit-in chanting virulent slogans addressed directly to the person of the king.

Therefore, the question arises: what could defuse this demographic time bomb?

One of the responses could potentially already be implemented. Indeed, on August 20, to everyone's surprise, the restoration of compulsory military service was invited to the menu of discussions at a cabinet chaired by the king. This bill, concocted in the utmost discretion and phagocyting public opinion, is aimed at young people aged 19 to 25. 

*READ ► "The army can not replace school! : The return of military service worries Moroccans*

The text is expected to come into effect by the end of 2019, as Moroccan government spokesman Mustapha El Khalfi announced on 20 September. It is also planned, under the draft budget law 2019, a budgetary allocation of 500 million dirhams (47 million euros) for the establishment of compulsory military service in 2019.

A maneuver that Laurent Chalard calls intelligent: "The restoration of military service will serve to control young people and to transmit to them a set of values related to the defense of the regime."

In the Moroccan political class, there were many who justified the democratic delay by the security argument. *Today, it is clear that the mountain of authoritarianism gave birth to a mouse named stability.*



*- 

*





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> Tifnit, Morocco, Sept. 10, 2019. TRAP is a core function of a crisis-response force and Special Purpose Marine Air-Ground Task Force-Crisis Response-Africa 19.2, Marine Forces Europe and Africa, consistently trains to increase TRAP proficiency by rehearsing realistic scenarios. SPMAGTF-CR-AF is deployed to conduct crisis-response and theater-security operations in Africa and promote regional stability by conducting military-to-military training exercises throughout Europe and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Saghro 2019 Field Exercice 


















[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

M60 A3TTS Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

M1A1 Abrams SA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Paratroopers Elite Group

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Flintlock 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

WS-2D for Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

M1A1 Abrams & MBT-2000 .

It is the first official photo of the Chinese tank in the Moroccan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

T-72 B/BK during the shooting of a chinese movie in Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

M1 Abrams delivery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Ratel IFV - 20 mm & 9 mm canon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

M109A5 Howitzer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

M109A5 shooting session

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

EDA Transfer

https://asc.army.mil/web/news-alt-ond19-cleaning-out-the-garage/



> .......
> The proof of principle will involve the transfer of *100 excess operational M1078, M1083 and M1084 Light Medium Tactical Vehicles to Morocco*. Historically, the unit would pay to prepare and ship a vehicle to another installation or depot; it will not have to do so for the proof of principle. Participating units have turned in or will turn in the equipment; USASAC will receive the equipment; and the partner will pay to have the equipment stored and shipped to its final destination. Most of the equipment the units have turned in to the 406th Army Field Support Battalion is in better condition than code F, and most is serviceable without qualification or better.
> ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> apura Secured Technologies (Sapura Secured) is looking to further strengthen the export market after acquiring several overseas contracts.
> 
> Its Group Chief Operating Officer, Datuk Mohd Zarif Hashim, said the company has started to market and export products to *Morocco*, United Arab Emirates, Timor Leste and other countries.
> 
> "We are now at the forefront of providing electronic defense equipment and exporting communications radio. Our business market is now not just domestic but abroad
> 
> "Last year, the company exported some 3,500 radio units that were also our annual exports. For this year, the company is exploring the markets of North Africa, West Asia and the region.
> 
> "Sapura has its own facilities to produce products for the export market and we hope to expand this year," he said at the Defense Services Asia 2018 (DSA 2018).
> 
> https://www.pressreader.com/malaysia/berita-harian5831/20180419/281917363672918

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

> *Le Maroc teste de nouveaux missiles antichars ukrainiens*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selon des informations publiées par le blog de Diana Mihailova, reprises par le site spécialisé algérien Menadefense.net, le 4ème Bureau des Forces armées royales a passé commande en septembre dernier d’un kit de test de missiles antichars de type Skif à la firme ukrainienne Progress, filiale de la société d’Etat Ukrspetsexport. Cet achat est considéré comme le prélude à une commande conséquente de ces armes portatives redoutables sur les champs de bataille où sont engagées des unités de blindés.
> 
> Le missile anti-char à guidage laser Skif conçu par le bureau de design militaire Luch basé à Kiev « constitue une déclinaison du missile Barrier et la version export du Stugna. Il a une portée diurne de 5000 m et nocturne de 3000 m. Il pèse plus de 140 kg ce qui en fait un missile transportable par une petite équipe »,précise MenaDefense.net.
> « Son principal avantage est de disposer d’un écran d’opérateur déporté, ce qui en fait une bonne arme de défense de positions ou d’embuscades », ajoute la même source.
> 
> Le 18 avril, le service de presse de Luch avait déclaré dans un communiqué qu’une version avancée du missile guidé antichar Skif avait été testée avec succès.
> 
> Selon Luch, la nouvelle version du système a subi une série de modifications et d’améliorations en fonction des besoins du client potentiel. Des changements importants ont été apportés aux lanceurs d’utilisation du système de missiles guidés antichars dans des conditions de sols meubles et de sable.
> 
> *https://mobile.ledesk.ma/enoff/le-maroc-teste-de-nouveaux-missiles-antichars-ukrainiens/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Field Exercice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

M1A1 Abrams SA Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Ready on line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Paratroopers Members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Ibn Batouta said:


> Paratroopers Members
> View attachment 582803
> View attachment 582804
> View attachment 582805
> View attachment 582806
> View attachment 582807


Do you know name of their helmets


----------



## Ibn Batouta

I think the model is "Spectra", french model but produced in Morocco for the Moroccan army.


Wilhelm II said:


> Do you know name of their helmets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

VAB IFV and VTT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

VAB Armored Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

Why is this thread not stickied?

The modernisation program of the Moroccan army is going nicely.
So far in the past few years:


AH-64 Apache E Guardian Helicopters (36)
F-16 block 70/72 (25 brand new and 23 upgraded)
M1A1 and M1A2 Abrams Tanks (384)
TOW anti-tank missiles (3600)
Sky Dragon 50 medium range anti-air defense system (24)
Pleiades high-resolution Earth observation satellites (2)
Chinese WS-2 Rocket System (~36)
PHL-03/AR/AR2/AR3. (72)
Gulfstream G- 550 ISR

*Possible future or rumored purchases:*

MIM-104 Patriot American air defense system
HQ-9B air defense system

HIMARS M142 High Mobility Artillery Rocket System
Bradley IFV


----------



## Zarvan

Alithemoor1 said:


> Why is this thread not stickied?
> 
> The modernisation program of the Moroccan army is going nicely.
> So far in the past few years:
> 
> 
> AH-64 Apache E Guardian Helicopters (36)
> F-16 block 70/72 (25 brand new and 23 upgraded)
> M1A1 and M1A2 Abrams Tanks (384)
> TOW anti-tank missiles (3600)
> Sky Dragon 50 medium range anti-air defense system (24)
> Pleiades high-resolution Earth observation satellites (2)
> Chinese WS-2 Rocket System (~36)
> PHL-03/AR/AR2/AR3. (72)
> Gulfstream G- 550 ISR
> 
> *Possible future or rumored purchases:*
> 
> MIM-104 Patriot American air defense system
> HQ-9B air defense system
> 
> HIMARS M142 High Mobility Artillery Rocket System
> Bradley IFV


Morocco needs to focus on its Air Force Size to at least 150 to 200 Major Fighter jets like F-16 and Euro Fighter or Rafael or others. Also they need to go or more Frigates and also induct Submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

Zarvan said:


> Morocco needs to focus on its Air Force Size to at least 150 to 200 Major Fighter jets like F-16 and Euro Fighter or Rafael or others. Also they need to go or more Frigates and also induct Submarines.


That is the plan.
A further $11.5 Billions have been allocated to future military procurement in the coming two years. Rumors are circulating that we might get a couple Type 212 Subs and our boys are already training in Greece and Portugal on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Alithemoor1 said:


> That is the plan.
> A further $11.5 Billions have been allocated to future military procurement in the coming two years. Rumors are circulating that we might get a couple Type 212 Subs and our boys are already training in Greece and Portugal on them.


Is Morocco still allies with UAE/KSA?


----------



## Alithemoor1

Philip the Arab said:


> Is Morocco still allies with UAE/KSA?


Yes, although the relationship is not in its best condition right now or since the falling out we had after the Qatar embargo and Morocco refusing to pick a side. The ruling party in Morocco is the PJD which is somewhat close to the muslim brotherhood, so the UAE and KSA are not in good terms with it.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Alithemoor1 said:


> Yes, although the relationship is not in its best condition right now or since the falling out we had after the Qatar embargo and Morocco refusing to pick a side.


Why did Morocco not pick a side? I was under the impression that KSA/UAE would fund Moroccan purchases as they did Egyptian purchases for being an ally.


----------



## Alithemoor1

Philip the Arab said:


> Why did Morocco not pick a side? I was under the impression that KSA/UAE would fund Moroccan purchases as they did Egyptian purchases for being an ally.


The ruling party in Morocco is the PJD which is somewhat close to the muslim brotherhood, so the UAE and KSA are not in good terms with it. Also, the only country that has been providing some aid to Morocco has been Qatar and not the others especially since Ben Salman came to power. None of the three have financed any military purchases that I am aware of in the last decade since PJD came to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Alithemoor1 said:


> The ruling party in Morocco is the PJD which is somewhat close to the muslim brotherhood, so the UAE and KSA are not in good terms with it. Also, the only country that has been providing some aid to Morocco has been Qatar and not the others especially since Ben Salman came to power. None of the three have financed any military purchases that I am aware of in the last decade since PJD came to power.


Ah, I see democracy isn't made for the MENA but must be their decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

Alithemoor1 said:


> The ruling party in Morocco is the PJD which is somewhat close to the muslim brotherhood, so the UAE and KSA are not in good terms with it.



Pardon me for asking a silly question. Muslim Brotherhood is Islamic Sunni and both KSA/UAE are sunni Islamic, so what's the problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Valar. said:


> Pardon me for asking a silly question. Muslim Brotherhood is Islamic Sunni and both KSA/UAE are sunni Islamic, so what's the problem?


KSA/UAE/Egypt don't like political Islam, and ties to Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

Philip the Arab said:


> KSA/UAE/Egypt don't like political Islam, and ties to Turkey.



Erm but they themself are political Islam, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Valar. said:


> Erm but they themself are political Islam, no?


No, they don't practice political Islam. They value the religion for political reasons, but don't think it should dominate a nation.


----------



## Valar.

Philip the Arab said:


> No, they don't practice political Islam. They value the religion, but don't think it should dominate a nation.



Okay if you say so. Though if you look at from my agnostic pov then they are as politically Islamic as it can get. lol


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

No Mr agnostic phillip arab is right.


Valar. said:


> Okay if you say so. Though if you look at from my agnostic pov then they are as politically Islamic as it can get. lol


----------



## Valar.

Ahmet Pasha said:


> No Mr agnostic phillip arab is right.



Mr. Depressed, that's what I am trying to ask, how?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Mr. Depressed hehehe 
Political islam is the last thing Habibi sheikhs want to see in their lives.


Valar. said:


> Mr. Depressed, that's what I am trying to ask, how?


----------



## Yankee-stani

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Mr. Depressed hehehe
> Political islam is the last thing Habibi sheikhs want to see in their lives.



Just like Erdogan Sahib does not want nake himself caliph or turn Turkey away from secularism lol



Philip the Arab said:


> KSA/UAE/Egypt don't like political Islam, and ties to Turkey.





Valar. said:


> Erm but they themself are political Islam, no?





Philip the Arab said:


> No, they don't practice political Islam. They value the religion for political reasons, but don't think it should dominate a nation.





Valar. said:


> Okay if you say so. Though if you look at from my agnostic pov then they are as politically Islamic as it can get. lol



It's more geo politics than religion The Arabs states dislike the Turks for what they see them as interfering in their sphere which makes sense in a way since Pakies favorite leader invaded and supported rebels against the Syrian govt and increasing tensions between Turkey and Saudi due to Turkey backing Qatar

Part of reason why I think Pakistanis should be more nationalistic rather than caring about a bunch of Arabs,Turks or Persians


----------



## Ibn Batouta

T-72 tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

M109 A5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

ORIENTALEX 2019 

Chinese MBT 2000, T-72 main battle tanks participation , among other

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

ORIENTALEX EXERCICE 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Flintlock 2K20*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236030376809766918

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236011009917308929

@beijingwalker 
@LKJ86 
@viva_zhao

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Philip the Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236030376809766918
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236011009917308929
> 
> @beijingwalker
> @LKJ86
> @viva_zhao



Philip you back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

OsmanAli98 said:


> Philip you back


Nah, just wanted to post an update. I have sadly lost interest in defense matters compared to my past. I am still interested in Arab countries being able to counter their infidel neighbors


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234138201385848839
Nice little graphic showing planned layered systems in the Morrocan armed forces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231285975529279490

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yankee-stani

Philip the Arab said:


> Nah, just wanted to post an update. I have sadly lost interest in defense matters compared to my past. I am still interested in Arab countries being able to counter their infidel neighbors
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234138201385848839
> Nice little graphic showing planned layered systems in the Morrocan armed forces.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231285975529279490



I did enjoy your posts you should stay but be sort of dormant


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Southern Units deployed in the Sahara on the defensive wall. *



























































*25 M88A2 ARV Hercules*



> WASHINGTON, March 3, 2020 - The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Morocco of twenty five (25) M88A2 Heavy Equipment Recovery Combat Utility Lift and Evacuation System (HERCULES) vehicles and/or M88A1 long supply HERCULES refurbished vehicles and related equipment for an estimated cost of $239.35 million. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale today.
> 
> The Government of Morocco has requested to buy twenty five (25) M88A2 Heavy Equipment Recovery Combat Utility Lift and Evacuation System (HERCULES) vehicles and/or M88A1 long supply HERCULES refurbished vehicles; and twenty-five (25) M2 .50 caliber machine guns. Also included are twenty five (25) export Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio System (SINCGARS); twenty five (25) AN/PSN-13A Defense Advanced Global Positioning System (GPS) Receiver (DAGR) with Selective-Availability/Anti-Spoofing Module (SAASM); thirty (30) AN/VAS-5B Driver Vision Enhancer (DVE) kits; twenty five (25) M239 or M250 smoke grenade launchers; one thousand eight hundred (1,800) M76 (G826) or L8A1/L8A3 (G815) smoke grenade rounds; spare parts; support equipment; depot level support; Government-Furnished Equipment (GFE); repair parts; communication support equipment; communication equipment integration; tools and test equipment; training; training simulators; repair and return program; U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services; Technical Assistance Field Team (TAFT); and other related elements of logistics and program support. Additionally, the following recommended basic load ammunition may be included upon request from customer: twenty five thousand (25,000) A576 cartridges, .50 caliber linked 4 API/API-T F/M2; three hundred (300) G815 - grenade, smoke screening L8A1/A3; two thousand five hundred (2,500) A541 - 50 armor piercing incendiary, tracer M20 F/M2; ninety-one thousand eight hundred (91,800) A557 - cartridge, .50 caliber 4 ball/1 tracer linked M33 F/M2; fifty four thousand (54,000) A598 - cartridge, .50 caliber blank F/M2; other technical assistance and support equipment; and other related elements of logistics and program support. The total estimated cost is $239.35 million.
> 
> This proposed sale will support the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a major non-NATO ally that continues to be an important force for political stability and economic progress in North Africa.
> 
> The proposed sale will improve Morocco's capability to meet current and future combat vehicle recovery requirements. Morocco will use the enhanced capability to enable armored forces training to strengthen its homeland defense and deter regional threats. Morocco intends to use these defense articles and services to modernize its armed forces by updating their combat vehicle recovery capability in pace with their armored unit upgrades. Morocco will have no difficulty absorbing these vehicles into its armed forces.
> 
> The proposed sale of this equipment and services will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
> 
> The principal contractor will be BAE, York, Pennsylvania. The purchaser typically requests offsets. Any offset agreement will be defined in negotiations between the purchaser and the contractor(s).
> 
> Implementation of this sale will require the assignment of approximately 30 U.S. Government or contractor representatives to travel to Morocco for equipment deprocessing/fielding, system checkout and new equipment training.
> 
> There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
> 
> This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.
> 
> All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, pm-cpa@state.gov.



*Moroccan Special Forces Instructor during Flintlock 2020*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*FLINTLOCK 2020*






































































_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

I have a problem when i am on the Defence PK android application on my smartphone, i cannot see the pictures, but when i am connected on internet, i dont have this problem. 

It is normal ? Do you have this problem or no. Thank you.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Morocco will acquire from France two of the most modern weapons created by this country, the CAESAR artillery system and the VL-MICA Air Defense System in land version.

Approximately between 40-45 units of the CAESAR Artillery Trucks, and 4 system of the MICA-VL, regarding the amount of the two contracts.

https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...ce-mais-enormement-de-made-in-usa-837558.html

*CAESAR Artillery System*






*MICA-VL Air Defense System*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*C-27J Spartan Cockpit*

























*Hercules C-130 CN-AOI*






























*C-27J Spartan*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

First official pictures of these chinese systems in service in RMAF.

*Chinese MLRS AR-2 300mm




*

*Chinese Sky Dragon 50 SAM System + IBIS 150 3D Radar*












*IBIS-80 Low Altitude Radar*

It can work with Sky Dragon 50 (medium range system) and AF902 FCS 35 mm (short range system) both of them in service in RMAF. 






*VE10 Control Vehicle*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*King Air 350ERs Start Maritime Patrol Duties In Africa
*



> Two Beechcraft King Air 350ERs, which Leonardo delivered with built-in surveillance sensors and ATOS mission system, have flown their first missions with an African Navy. Leonardo was prime contractor for the surveillance capability, drawing on its broad expertise to offer the platform, sensors and mission system as a fully integrated package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This ‘surveillance-ready’ model allows customers to procure a complete capability from Leonardo directly, choosing from a range of in-house or third party platforms and sensors and receiving a mission-ready surveillance capability. Leonardo image.
> Leonardo press release
> 
> Leonardo has revealed that two King Air 350ERs, equipped as Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA), have gone into service with an African Navy following their delivery by the Company, which acted as prime contractor and systems integrator for the aircraft. The MPAs, equipped with Leonardo’s ATOS mission system and full complement of sensors including its Seaspray E-scan surveillance radar, will be used for a range of missions including search and rescue, littoral security and the monitoring of illegal migration, fishing and pollution.
> 
> As prime contractor, Leonardo procured and integrated all required elements and delivered a mission-ready aircraft, certified by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) as ready to fly. Leonardo sees this model as a growth area for the Company, with its ability to draw on its broad in-house expertise in sensors, mission systems and platform integration allowing it to offer a tailored, mission-ready aircraft to customers in a cost-effective manner. Leonardo also offers this service for mid-life upgrades, taking an existing aircraft and equipping it with advanced new sensors, all controlled through its ATOS mission system.
> 
> The suite of surveillance sensors on-board the two King Air 350ER Maritime Patrol Aircraft includes Leonardo’s market-leading E-scan ‘Seaspray’ maritime radar, which comes with a range of modes including a patented small-target-detection function. An Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) transponder and interrogator, Link 11 datalink and third-party electro-optical turret were also integrated, with Leonardo’s ATOS mission system bringing everything together and fusing the data into a workload-reducing ‘single tactical picture’ for operators.
> 
> As well as in Africa, Leonardo is seeing interest from customers in Asia Pacific and the Middle East for its ‘surveillance-ready’ offering. It expects to see more customers procuring a complete, tailored capability, benefitting from the flexibility in terms of platform and sensor fit that Leonardo’s end-to-end expertise and flexible ATOS mission system allows it to offer.
> 
> ATOS is already in operation on-board more than 10 different aircraft types, with more than 60 systems installed on platforms including the ATR 42(72) MP, DA-62 MSA, Dash-8, Beechcraft KA350, Casa CN235, Piaggio Aero P166, A 109, AW139, AW169, Bell 412 and AS300B3 helicopters.



https://www.navalnews.com/naval-news/2020/02/king-air-350ers-start-maritime-patrol-duties-in-africa/

*Surveillance-ready King Air 350ERs start maritime patrol duties following delivery by Leonardo*



> Rome 17 February 2020 15:01
> 
> Two Beechcraft King Air 350ERs, which Leonardo delivered with built-in surveillance sensors and ATOS mission system, have flown their first missions with an African Navy
> 
> Leonardo was prime contractor for the surveillance capability, drawing on its broad expertise to offer the platform, sensors and mission system as a fully integrated package
> 
> This ‘surveillance-ready’ model allows customers to procure a complete capability from Leonardo directly, choosing from a range of in-house or third party platforms and sensors and receiving a mission-ready surveillance capability
> 
> Leonardo has revealed that two King Air 350ERs, equipped as Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA), have gone into service with an African Navy following their delivery by the Company, which acted as prime contractor and systems integrator for the aircraft. The MPAs, equipped with Leonardo’s ATOS mission system and full complement of sensors including its Seaspray E-scan surveillance radar, will be used for a range of missions including search and rescue, littoral security and the monitoring of illegal migration, fishing and pollution.
> 
> As prime contractor, Leonardo procured and integrated all required elements and delivered a mission-ready aircraft, certified by the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) as ready to fly. Leonardo sees this model as a growth area for the Company, with its ability to draw on its broad in-house expertise in sensors, mission systems and platform integration allowing it to offer a tailored, mission-ready aircraft to customers in a cost-effective manner. Leonardo also offers this service for mid-life upgrades, taking an existing aircraft and equipping it with advanced new sensors, all controlled through its ATOS mission system.
> 
> The suite of surveillance sensors on-board the two King Air 350ER Maritime Patrol Aircraft includes Leonardo’s market-leading E-scan ‘Seaspray’ maritime radar, which comes with a range of modes including a patented small-target-detection function. An Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) transponder and interrogator, Link 11 datalink and third-party electro-optical turret were also integrated, with Leonardo’s ATOS mission system bringing everything together and fusing the data into a workload-reducing ‘single tactical picture’ for operators.
> 
> As well as in Africa, Leonardo is seeing interest from customers in Asia Pacific and the Middle East for its ‘surveillance-ready’ offering. It expects to see more customers procuring a complete, tailored capability, benefitting from the flexibility in terms of platform and sensor fit that Leonardo’s end-to-end expertise and flexible ATOS mission system allows it to offer.
> 
> ATOS is already in operation on-board more than 10 different aircraft types, with more than 60 systems installed on platforms including the ATR 42(72) MP, DA-62 MSA, Dash-8, Beechcraft KA350, Casa CN235, Piaggio Aero P166, A 109, AW139, AW169, Bell 412 and AS300B3 helicopters.



https://www.leonardocompany.com/en/...-patrol-duties-following-delivery-by-leonardo[/quote]


*Morocco plans to buy Avante class offshore patrol vessels*



> Morocco is currently negotiating with Spain’s Navantia for the acquisition of two Avante class offshore patrol vessels. The North African country is also set to take delivery of self-propelled artillery and surface-to-air missiles from France.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Pais reported in December that the deal with Navantia was at the advanced stage and awaiting the approval of Morocco’s King Mohammed VI. The two vessels would cost around 260 million euros, including a maintenance agreement. It is believed that France’s Kership was offering Gowind offshore patrol vessels to Morocco. It is not clear how Morocco’s plans to expand its borders into Spanish territorial waters will affect the deal.
> 
> The ships are able to carry out a wide variety of missions such as coastal surveillance and protection, protection of maritime traffic, health assistance to other ships, external firefighting, the fight and control of marine pollution, transport of personnel and provisions, search and rescue operations, rapid intervention, frogmen support, surface defence and passive electronic warfare.
> 
> The Avante and systems are specially designed to operate in environmental conditions of high air and seawater temperatures and humidity nearing 100%, according to Navantia.
> 
> The Avante vessels for Morocco would be similar to those built for Venezuela, at around 80 metres in length with a displacement of 1 500 tons. They have a crew of around 35 and space for about 30 extra people plus a helicopter.
> 
> Morocco is also interested in a naval maintenance contract from France’s Naval Group that would see it maintaining its three Sigma corvettes and a multi-mission FREMM frigate.
> 
> http://www.navyrecognition.com/inde...buy-avante-class-offshore-patrol-vessels.html




*CORYMBE : Patrouille commune entre le PHM Commandant Bouan et un patrouilleur marocain*



> Le 16 janvier, au large de Casablanca, le patrouilleur de haute mer (PHM) Commandant Bouan a réalisé des manœuvres communes avec le patrouilleur océanique marocain Lieutenant-Colonel Arrhamani : visites croisées, présentations au ravitaillement à la mer et évolutions tactiques.
> 
> En patrouille vers Dakar, l’équipage du Commandant Bouan s’est ainsi réjoui d’avoir bénéficié d’une interaction très profitable, avec des partenaires enthousiastes, avant d’entamer une patrouille Corymbe. En effet, le PHM Commandant Bouan a entamé le 20 janvier le 150e mandat de l’opération Corymbe dans le golfe de Guinée.
> 
> Depuis 1990, la France déploie un à deux bâtiments en mission Corymbe de façon quasi permanente dans le golfe de Guinée. La mission a deux objectifs majeurs : participer à la protection des intérêts français dans la zone ainsi et contribuer à la diminution de l’insécurité maritime, en aidant notamment au renforcement des capacités des marines riveraines du golfe dans le domaine de sécurité maritime, dans le cadre du processus de Yaoundé. Le déploiement de bâtiments français en mission Corymbe complète le dispositif français prépositionné en Afrique occidentale (Gabon, Côte d’Ivoire, Sénégal) et participe au volet maritime des coopérations opérationnelles mises en œuvre régionalement par ces forces de présence.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Invincible Guardian exercice in Qatar in prevision of WC 2022, with participation of Moroccan SF Army in desert camo, along other arabic and muslim countries and some western countries


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@jaibi 

Thank you very much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Welcome, brother 


Ibn Batouta said:


> @jaibi
> 
> Thank you very much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

SIGMA Frigate & FREMM Frigate Operational Center

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Some Moroccan Army LUV's in service in southern units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Moroccan Army Receives AR2 Multiple Rocket Launcher from China*





Royal Moroccan Army has received additional AR2 multiple rocket launcher (MLRS) from Chinese state-owned defense corporation Norinco. The AR2 , also referred to as the PHL-03, 12 round 300mm multiple launch rocket system is a Chinese version of a Soviet BM-30 Smerch. It was developed by NORINCO and reportedly entered service with the Chinese army in 2004-2005. Currently, it is one of the most powerful multiple-launch artillery rocket systems in the world. It is in service with Royal Moroccan Army with one battalion with 36 multiple rocket launchers.

The AR2 is a 12-tube 300 mm long-range multiple rocket launcher of the People’s Republic of China. It consists of rockets, launchtube group, launch vehicles, command vehicles and transport vehicle components. The system consists of six launchers and is able to launch 72 rockets in 30 seconds and can be reloaded in 30 minutes. The PHL-03 is mounted on a Wanshan WS2400 special 8×8 chassis. The reloading vehicle is based on the same 8×8 chassis and is fitted with a hydraulic crane. It carries 12 rockets.

The PHL-03 has the same configuration with original Russian counterpart with 12 launch tubes for 300 mm artillery rockets. A standard weight for each rocket is 800 kg with 280 kg of warhead. Maximum firing range is depending on warhead type which around 70 – 130 km. Standard warhead is High Explosive Fragmentation (HE-FRAG), fuel-air explosive, and cluster warheads with anti-armor and anti-personnel submunitions. Cluster warhead can also carry self-targeting anti-tank munitions. A full salvo of this system could potentially cover an area of up to 67 hectares.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...WMAh6BAgEEAE&usg=AOvVaw1YAkGi-yLE2v7fPn4BKdaM


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*CORYMBE : Le Mistral s’entraine avec le Primauguet et la marine marocaine*

Après avoir quitté la mission Corymbe dans le golfe de Guinée, le porte-hélicoptères amphibie Mistral, faisant route vers son port-base de Toulon, a effectué une escale de quelques jours au Maroc ainsi qu’un entraînement conjoint avec la marine marocaine, avant d’accueillir sur son pont d’envol des aéronefs américains.

L’escale à Agadir, la première d’un bâtiment français depuis huit ans, fut l’occasion de rencontrer les autorités militaires et civiles locales lors de nombreuses activités officielles, mettant à l’honneur la coopération franco-marocaine dans le domaine naval et de faire rayonner les armées auprès de la communauté française au Maroc. De nombreux Marocains, du personnel de l’Institut français, de la Chambre de commerce, du Consulat, des élèves du lycée français ont eu l’opportunité de visiter le bâtiment. Le Mistral a également accueilli 80 jeunes Français pour leur journée de défense et de citoyenneté (JDC).

Le bâtiment et son équipage ont repris la mer le 11 mars.Le Mistral a rejoint la frégate anti-sous-marine Primauguet, arrivant des Açores, et la frégate marocaine Tarik Ben Ziad afin de s’entrainer ensemble une demi-journée. Les bâtiments ont navigué en coopération et effectué de nombreux exercices comprenant des évolutions tactiques, des manœuvres aviation croisées et de la lutte simulée anti-sous-marine. Cet entrainement s’ajoute aux récentes patrouilles opérationnelles conjointes menées en septembre 2018 et janvier 2019 au large des côtes marocaines, témoignant des liens étroits et de l’interopérabilité qu’entretiennent nos deux marines.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Mohammed VI Heavy Frigate*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Type 63 Rocket Artillery mounted on military HUMVEE's*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

2 new *H125* Airbus Helicopters for the Gendarmerie Royale du Maroc. They will achieve SAR land/sea missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Faisant route vers la mer d’Alboran, le Dixmude rencontre la flotte marocaine pour une interaction à la mer[/size]*

Mise à jour : 22/01/2020
*
Alors qu’il était déployé en Atlantique un peu plus tôt dans le mois, le porte-hélicoptères amphibie (PHA) Dixmude s’est entraîné sur 24 heures avec la corvette marocaine type Sigma Allal Ben Abdellah.*

Les exercices conduits ont permis de couvrir un large panel d’activités allant de l’entraînement sécurité d’assistance à la mer jusqu’à l’exercice de visite complet regroupant les équipes des deux bâtiments. Les équipages se sont aussi entraînés sur des évolutions tactiques et des manœuvres aviation réalisées à bord du PHA par l’hélicoptère Panther embarqué sur la corvette marocaine.

Cet entrainement conjoint a permis de renforcer l’interopérabilité entre nos deux marines ainsi que la coopération militaires entre le France et le Maroc.

A l’issue de l’exercice, les deux bâtiments ont accosté à Casablanca, au nord du Maroc. Cette escale fut l’occasion pour le PHA Dixmude de réunir les hautes autorités civiles et militaires locales lors de nombreuses activités officielles, mettant à l’honneur la coopération franco-marocaine dans le domaine naval. Cela a également été l’occasion pour Son Excellence Hélène Le Gal, ambassadrice de France et de la communauté française au Maroc, d’apprécier le rayonnement de nos armées.

Cette interaction qui fait suite à deux semaines de navigation ponctuée, notamment, par des exercices d’interopérabilité avec la Marine espagnole précédait le franchissement du détroit de Gibraltar et le déploiement du PHA Dixmude en mer d’Alboran.

https://www.defense.gouv.fr/operati...lotte-marocaine-pour-une-interaction-a-la-mer


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Does Morocco operate AWACS & EW Aircrafts? Tankers?

Also post more infantry & armour pics.



Ibn Batouta said:


>



Which tanks are those? Al Khalids?


----------



## Ibn Batouta

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Does Morocco operate AWACS & EW Aircrafts? Tankers?
> 
> Also post more infantry & armour pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Which tanks are those? Al Khalids?



For the moment we dont have Awacs/EW aircraft, but we plan to receive ISR aircraft G550 in the next years. 
We dont have tankers , we use CFT's additional tanker on our F16's.

Yes MBT-2000 tanks from China.

In previous pages, you can find infantry and armour pictures of MAF.

*King Air 350ER Maritime Surveillance Aircraft*







*F16 Block 52+*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*T-6C Texan*











2 *Bell 412 EPI* will be delivered to the RMN, for ASW missions.
They will be equiped with radar air-surface, ASM torpedoes, sonar and ASW equipment to achieve anti submarine war from the FREMM frigate or SIGMA's frigates.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Moroccan SIGMA Vessel exercice with Mistral BPC French Navy*











*FREMM Frigate Mohamed VI*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*SIGMA Frigate*


























*Descubierta Frigate*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Hydrographic Oceanic Vessel Dar El Beida 804*_



































_

* MIO Boarding Team Moroccan Navy*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*FREMM Heavy Frigate*













*SIGMA Frigate*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Chinook & Gazelle Helicopter*









*Dassault Mirage F-2000 with 2 Magic II et 2 Mica IR missiles*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*T-72 & MBT-2000 tanks*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Panther Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*F5 TIII*











*F16 Block 52+*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*M60 A3TTS*


























*Tunguska M1 SAM System*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*SIGMA & FREMM Frigates*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Brother @Ibn Batouta I think Morocco can use it's MLRS acquired from China to strike Spainish airbases and other targets. I love these recent acquisitions and congratulate Morocco.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Philip the Arab said:


> Brother @Ibn Batouta I think Morocco can use it's MLRS acquired from China to strike Spainish airbases and other targets. I love these recent acquisitions and congratulate Morocco.



Yes if necessary we can use it this way. What is certain is that it is a good deterrent in our military arsenal.
We also have the MLRS WS-2D and soon the HIMARS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*LUCV's*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*M113 APC*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ibn Batouta said:


> *M60 A3TTS*
> 
> View attachment 613801
> 
> 
> View attachment 613802
> 
> 
> View attachment 613803
> 
> 
> View attachment 613804
> 
> 
> View attachment 613805
> 
> 
> *Tunguska M1 SAM System*
> 
> View attachment 613806


Who upgraded the M60s?

Also its the first time that Im seeing Al Khalids In Moroccan service.

When were these bought and how many?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Who upgraded the M60s?
> 
> Also its the first time that Im seeing Al Khalids In Moroccan service.
> 
> When were these bought and how many?



The upgrade was achieved with the technical help of GDLS, it was done in Morocco several years ago. 

The MBT-2000 were bought in 2010, 3 bataillon , 150 tanks. 
It was the same contract that included PHL-03, ATGM's, SHORAD AD System AF902 FCS 35 mm, and Sky Dragon 50 came after.


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*M1A1 ABRAMS SA*

















*M109 A5 Howitzer*











*AIFV B-C25*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*SF Paratroopers*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Chinook Helicopter*
















*F-16 Block 52+*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*HUMVEE & VAMTAC & ACMAT VLRA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*M1A1 Abrams SA*
















*Random*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*F5 TIII & MF2000*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*SIGMA Frigate & Panther Navy Helicopter*









































*Navy Frogman Navy Special Forces armed with HK MP5 gun*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*C-27J Spartan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Moroccan Womens into the Royal Moroccan Navy. Proud


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*C-130 & CN-235*































*Chinook & Puma Helicopter*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Some recent communication/radio deals to build C4ISR architecture for Moroccan Armed Forces, improving cooperation betweend land/air/sea forces. 



> *Harris to Provide Radios to Morocco, Kuwait and Qatar
> *March 30, 2016
> 
> Harris Corp., Rochester, New York, was awarded a $20,116,679 firm-fixed-price, foreign military sales (Morocco, Kuwait, Qatar) contract for radios, spares, installation kits and continental U.S. unit-level test equipment training. One bid was solicited with one received. Work will be performed in Morocco, Kuwait and Qatar, with an estimated completion date of February 2, 2021. Fiscal 2010 other procurement funds in the amount of $20,116,679 were obligated at the time of the award. The Army Contracting Command, Aberdeen, Maryland, is the contracting activity (W91CRB-16-C-5015).
> http://www.afcea.org/content/?q=Blog-harris-provide-radios-morocco-kuwait-and-qatar





defenseweb said:


> *Harris wins North African military radio contract*
> 
> Written by Oscar Nkala, Wednesday, 13 April 2016
> 
> Harris Corporation has received an $11 million order from a North African nation to supply its Falcon III multiband, multimission radios as part of an ongoing force modernization programme.
> 
> The contract also involves the supply of spares, installation kits and continental U.S. unit-level test equipment and training. The customer will receive *thousands of RF-7800H-MP wide-band tactical man-pack radios, which has the capacity to deliver expanded data capabilities in long-range and Beyond-Line-Of-Sight (BLOS)* environments, Harris said.
> 
> The customer will also receive the *RF-7850M-HH multi-band networking hand-held radio*, which offers wide-band communications and mobile, ad-hoc networking along with legacy narrow-band waveforms as well as the *RF-7800V-HH VHF Combat Net Radio (CNR).*
> 
> “Harris’ Falcon III radios will support the customer’s need for simultaneous, secure voice and high-bandwidth data across a wide range of military missions. Our strong presence in the region, coupled with our ongoing investment in advancing Falcon solutions, enables us to transition customers from their legacy, voice-dominated tactical radios to networked wide-band tactical radios," said Harris Communication Systems President Chris Young.
> 
> Harris was earlier awarded a $20,116,679 firm-fixed-price, foreign military sales contract for radios, spares, installation kits, and continental U.S. unit-level test equipment training to Morocco, Kuwait, and Qatar, according to the US Federal Business Opportunities website, which added that work will be completed in February 2021.
> 
> Given the fact that the North African contract was announced shortly after the Morocco, Kuwait and Qatar contract, it is likely that the $11 million order is for Morocco’s armed forces.





> Harris Corp., Rochester, New York, was awarded a *$405,500,000* firm-fixed-price, foreign military sales (Morocco), indefinite-delivery/indefinite-quantity contract for the Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio Systems (*SINGARS*) including ancillary items, spare parts, installation kits, training and fielding support services. One bid was solicited with one received, with an estimated completion date of April 21, 2021. Funding and work location will be determined with each order. Army Contracting Command, Aberdeen, Maryland, is the contracting activity (W91CRB-16-D-5004).





http://harris.com/view_pressrelease.asp?act=lookup&pr_id=4538 said:


> *Harris Corporation Awarded $405 Million Foreign Military Sales IDIQ Contract for Tactical Radios*
> Highlights:
> 
> Contract includes radios and associated equipment and support services
> Products include SINCGARS and SpearNet™ radios
> Contract awarded by U.S. Army Communications-Electronics Command (CECOM)
> 
> ROCHESTER, N.Y., May 9, 2016 — Harris Corporation (NYSE: HRS) has received a five-year, $405 million ceiling, single-award follow-on IDIQ contract from the U.S. Army Communications-Electronics Command. The follow-on contract was awarded under the Foreign Military Sales (FMS) program. The award was received during the fourth quarter of Harris' 2016 fiscal year.
> 
> Under the contract, Harris will provide a wide range of tactical communications equipment, including export versions of its Single Channel Ground and Airborne Radio System (*SINCGARS*); *ground and airborne configurations of the SpearNet™ Team Member radio*; associated products and spares; and training, installation, and field service support.
> 
> "Harris' SINCGARS and other tactical radios deliver situational awareness into the hands of the warfighter," said Chris Young, president, Harris Communication Systems. "This agreement expands the range of communications products and services Harris provides to international customers under FMS contracts."


----------



## Ibn Batouta

ROYAL MOROCCAN NAVY


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Panther Helicopter*
















*VAB APC & VAMTAC LUCV & PHL03 MLRS*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*MICA Missile*


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*SIGMA & FREMM Frigate*


----------



## Philip the Arab

Brother @Ibn Batouta do you know which coastal battery Morocco is acquiring?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Philip the Arab said:


> Brother @Ibn Batouta do you know which coastal battery Morocco is acquiring?



For the moment nothing is 100% ok, but i read sometimes that we are interested in a chinese coastal battery, or european like the MBDA coastal battery based on the MM40 block 3 missile. 

But for the moment we have no clue. Wait and see. But it is planned to buy such type of weapons for the north littoral of Morocco and front of Canarie Island on the atlantic littoral.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*T6-C Texan II & Alphajet*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Russian Style

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

F16 Block 52+





















F5 Tiger III











AASM air-ground Missile used on our MF2000 fighters


----------



## Ibn Batouta

T72 BK & VAB IFV version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

LUCV's


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta




----------



## Ibn Batouta

M109 A5 field drills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Floreal Frigate & Panther Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

F16 Block 52+

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Chinook & Gazelle Attack Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

SIGMA Frigate MU-90 Torpedoes launcher











Patrol Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Morocco needs much bigger Air Force and also it's time to induct submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Zarvan said:


> Morocco needs much bigger Air Force and also it's time to induct submarines



Submarines will come in next years, we negociate actually with Naval Group (France) a huge contract to supply submarines, OPV and maintenance of all the Moroccan Navy fleet in Morocco, and probably local construction .

For the Air Force , we will have 48 F16 Viper 70, the most advanced version of F16 with APG-83 radar AESA + 27 MF2000 with modern weapons such as MICA, AASM and RDY-3 radar, Damocles POD and a lot of top technologies + 24 F5 Block Tiger III.
No one in the region can follow us , especially AESA radar technology, read some spanish newspaper and you'll understand , they admit that the Moroccan Air Force became dangerous. It is clear for us, we have a defensive doctrine. And we focuss on quality not quantity, always. 
36 Apache AH-64E in next years, with MUMT-2 technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Negociations in progress with Naval Group for the acquisition of Submarines, OPV and local ship building/maintenance.

CEO interview Herve Guillou



> *"Notre carnet de commandes s'élève entre 50 et 60 milliards d'euros" (Hervé Guillou Naval Group)*
> 
> _Avez-vous des espoirs de vente de sous-marins et des OPV au Maroc et de patrouilleurs à Chypre ?_
> 
> Au Maroc, l'expression d'intérêt est sérieuse et réelle au vu de sa situation géographique à la porte de la Méditerranée, de l'Atlantique Nord et de l'Atlantique sud. Mais cela prendra certainement beaucoup de temps. Nous soutenons évidemment Kership sur le prospect d'OPV.
> 
> _Les observateurs donnaient gagnant Navantia..._
> 
> ... Je ne suis pas sûr de ce constat. Pour l'instant, Kership est bien parti. Et puis Naval Group a également fait une offre sur le port de Casablanca pour l'entretien de la flotte marocaine. Le Maroc est pour nous un des partenaires importants. A Chypre, notre campagne avance.
> 
> 
> https://www.latribune.fr/entreprise...d-euros-herve-guillou-naval-group-842438.html



Translate

Do you have hopes of selling submarines and OPVs in Morocco and patrol boats in Cyprus?

In Morocco, the expression of interest is serious and real in view of its geographical location at the gateway to the Mediterranean, the North Atlantic and the South Atlantic. But it will certainly take a long time. We obviously support Kership on the OPV prospect.

Observers gave Navantia winner ... 

... I am not sure of this observation. For now, Kership is off to a good start. And then Naval Group also made an offer at the port of Casablanca for the maintenance of the Moroccan fleet. Morocco is for us one of the important partners. In Cyprus, our campaign is progressing.

*M48A5*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

FH70 artillery & VAB VTT & HET M1070

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

M1 Abrams Situational Awareness


























M60 A3 & M113 APC & mechanized / motorized units during Tafilalet 2019 Field Exercice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

SAGHRO 2019 

The biggest military exercice on our Eastern border with Algeria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

ORIENTALEX 2019

With MBT-2000 & T-72 BK & AMX-10 tanks participation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*4 batteries of the HQ-9B (FD-2000) system to strengthen the Moroccan air defense network*

The Moroccan website for defense from military sources arrived with new details about the air defense system deal concluded by the Kingdom of Morocco with the People's Republic of China, which is related to the supply of 4 batteries pf the *HQ-9B (FD-2000) *system to strengthen the Moroccan air defense network, after supplying an unknown number of Sky-dragon 50 mid-range air defense system batteries in 2016 with the release of GAS-2, and this version of the HQ-9 is among the most capable long-range air defense systems in the world armed with 180 kg warhead missiles and can intercept targets at speeds up to 4.2 Mach, with a range between 250 and 300 km, guided by a combination of inertia and no direction The uplink and routing systems linked to an active radar, version B of this system is currently the latest version available for the Chinese HQ-9 system, but China is developing a more advanced version called HQ-9C.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*High Mobility Artillery Rocket System (HIMARS), PATRIOT Air Defense systems, and G550 ISR reconnaissance aircraft.. are on the negotiating table with US.. Morocco is the largest U.S. weapons buyer in Africa.*

www.export.gov/apex/article2?id=Morocco-Safety-and-Security&fbclid=IwAR2dEhrjSMqmNLRFh4Fj8XJ0AOvPIjqLfNnJ_69

**There is also talk about more Abrams 1M2 and Bradley fighting vehicles











36 *AH-64E Apache* attack helicopters were ordered





​*48 F-16 Block 72 ordered*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@The SC : Thanks bro.

Yes all this weapons are planned, some deals are active and others are in progress, mayne after the Covid19 crisis we will put on the others deals .

- 48 F16 block 70 - OK

- Abrams Tanks - 412 M1 OK and maybe more

- 36 AH64E - OK 

HIMARS, PATRIOT, Bradley and G550 in progress but nothing official for the moment. 

Others deal with France and China also in progress. 
With France 40 units of Caesar Artillery System & 4 batteries of MICA VL SAM system, both deals are official. 

China HQ-9 negociations in progress. 

Inchallah after this crisis , wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Moroccan Army VAB APC's and LUV's deployed in several cities accross the country, to enforce COVID19 sanitary confinement.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

@Ibn Batouta 

Morocco recently signed a deal for F-16s. Can you tell me which blks are to be upgraded and to which blk standard will be they upgraded???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Haris Ali2140 said:


> @Ibn Batouta
> 
> Morocco recently signed a deal for F-16s. Can you tell me which blks are to be upgraded and to which blk standard will be they upgraded???



We have 23 F16 Block 52+ currently, they will all be modified to reach the Block 70 Viper with AESA APG-83 radar.
And we bought 25 new F-16 Block 70s. So in total we will have 48 F-16 Block 70 Vipers. By 2025, they will be fully delivered.

Some moroccan members on military forum say that we will buy 23 second hand F16 block 20/30 and we will integrate the Block 52+ avionics/electronics retired for the Block 70 Upgrade. It is a realistic supposition, to reach a total fleet of 71 F16's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ibn Batouta said:


> We have 23 F16 Block 52+ currently, they will all be modified to reach the Block 70 Viper with AESA APG-83 radar.
> And we bought 25 new F-16 Block 70s. So in total we will have 48 F-16 Block 70 Vipers. By 2025, they will be fully delivered.
> 
> Some moroccan members on military forum say that we will buy 23 second hand F16 block 20/30 and we will integrate the Block 52+ avionics/electronics retired for the Block 70 Upgrade. It is a realistic supposition, to reach a total fleet of 71 F16's.


So most likely no JF-17s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Philip the Arab said:


> So most likely no JF-17s?



No JF-17s , for sure. 

The order of battle will be : 

- 48 F16 Block 70 + 23 F16 Block 52+ maybe

- 27 MF2000

- 24 F5 Tiger 3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

VAB VTT


----------



## Ibn Batouta

MK19 AGL mounted on motorized brigade Toyota LUCV. 











Ratel 20 mm /90 mm Infantry Fighting Vehicle


----------



## Ibn Batouta




----------



## Ibn Batouta

Moroccan Army deployed in cities to handle the Covid19 crisis.

Respect from a citizen to a soldier.


----------



## Ibn Batouta




----------



## Ibn Batouta




----------



## Ibn Batouta




----------



## Ibn Batouta




----------



## Ibn Batouta

Far Maroc Forumpro announcement dealing with the recent delivery of HJ-12E ATGM to an undisclosed buyer.



> #FARMAROC_EXCLUSIF #ARMY #ATGM
> Before the end of 2019, the Royal Armed Forces tested advanced # RedArrow12 # HJ12E anti-armor missiles made by the Chinese company #NORINCO.
> These missiles from the family of #RedArrow used by multiple factions of the Moroccan infantry units, which had impressive results during the #Sagro maneuvers, is one of the latest versions of the anti-armor missiles of the Chinese defense industry with a performance that exceeds its Israeli counterpart #Spike or American #Javelin, capable of killing Any modern armored vehicle and confront any defense system with it.
> The picture during a pilot exercise in Morocco. Delivery started before the end of last year.
> Due to the growing threats and changing global circumstances, it became necessary to equip the forces stationed with the borders with light, inexpensive weapons with great combat effectiveness to ward off any threat to the borders of the Kingdom.



They admit that this pictures was taken in Morocco during a military exercice, the HJ-12E was tested.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

MBT M1 Abrams


----------



## Ibn Batouta




----------



## Ibn Batouta

AML90 Fire Support Vehicle












AMX10 RC Light Tank Destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Ibn Batouta said:


> AML90 Fire Support Vehicle
> 
> View attachment 622913
> 
> 
> View attachment 622914
> 
> 
> AMX10 RC Light Tank Destroyer
> 
> View attachment 622915


Should be replaced with indigenous, or joint system with another Arab or Muslim country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Philip the Arab : AML90 FSV is used in southern area, low intensity area, on the defensive wall in the Sahara, and it is very low cost maintenance material, its not expensive to deploy such FSV, so it is still in service and will remain for next years. You know saharian area , with sand ... you dont have to deploy new or expensive material, it is not smart, especially in peace time, the polisario militia is dead since 30 years they dont have the capacity to handle a war against us one time a year they try to impress the UN council saying that they will take arms, the same speech since 30 years So we deploy the strict minimum in the area. For exemple we still deploy M48 tanks and SK-105 Kurassier. 

The AMX light tank also will remain in service for next years, it is still effective, deployed on north-east area, he work with Abrams for fire support and recco + some light vehicles with ATGM and light artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

May Allah bless Morocco and its valiant protectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

AGM-84L Harpoon Block II for Morocco's F16 Block 72

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Harpoon Block II is an all-weather over-the-horizon, anti-ship missile (ASHM) manufactured by Boeing Defence, Space & Security. It is one of the world’s most advanced anti-ship missiles capable of performing both land-strike and anti-ship missions.

There are variants of the Harpoon missile that can be launched from aerial platforms, surface ships, submarines, and coastal defense batteries. Unlike other variants, the air-launched version (AGM-84) is not equipped with a solid-fuel rocket booster.

* According to the United Nations Register of Conventional Weapons, Morocco received six HARPOON anti-ship missiles in 2017. Egypt is currently the only other North African nation to operate the missile.

With a range of 220-280km and a 221kg warhead, the AGM-84 HARPOON is a flexible and powerful weapon system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

The SC said:


> Harpoon Block II is an all-weather over-the-horizon, anti-ship missile (ASHM) manufactured by Boeing Defence, Space & Security. It is one of the world’s most advanced anti-ship missiles capable of performing both land-strike and anti-ship missions.
> 
> There are variants of the Harpoon missile that can be launched from aerial platforms, surface ships, submarines, and coastal defense batteries. Unlike other variants, the air-launched version (AGM-84) is not equipped with a solid-fuel rocket booster.
> 
> * According to the United Nations Register of Conventional Weapons, Morocco received six HARPOON anti-ship missiles in 2017. Egypt is currently the only other North African nation to operate the missile.
> 
> With a range of 220-280km and a 221kg warhead, the AGM-84 HARPOON is a flexible and powerful weapon system.



But Egypt operate the version launched from ships, isn't it ? this version acquired by Morocco is the AGM, air launched version for our F16 Block 72. 

It is the first time that we operate air-sea missile in our arsenal. This is a response to the frigates of neighbour navies.


----------



## xbat

a strong punch for F16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Ibn Batouta said:


> But Egypt operate the version launched from ships, isn't it ? this version acquired by Morocco is the AGM, air launched version for our F16 Block 72.
> 
> It is the first time that we operate air-sea missile in our arsenal. This is a response to the frigates of neighbour navies.


Yes Egypt operates the Harpoon mostly on its submarines and a few ships..Morocco does not have that capability apparently..yet
Still it is a very good addition to the armed forces in general..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Norinco has mentioned an M country in africa has bought HJ-12E. Most probable Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

aliaselin said:


> Norinco has mentioned an M country in africa has bought HJ-12E. Most probable Morocco



Can you put the link of this information please ? An M country ? Dont understand


----------



## aliaselin

Ibn Batouta said:


> Can you put the link of this information please ? An M country ? Dont understand


NORINCO usually use the first letter to represent the country. And we also know it is an african country. So it could be Morocco, Madagascar, Mali, Mauritania or Marutitus. I believe it could only be Morocco as the other 4 country may even not have anti-tank missiles!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ibn Batouta

aliaselin said:


> NORINCO usually use the first letter to represent the country. And we also know it is an african country. So it could be Morocco, Madagascar, Mali, Mauritania or Marutitus. I believe it could only be Morocco as the other 4 country may even not have anti-tank missiles!



Ok thanks. But can you put the link of this information. Please


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Northrop F-5E/F Tiger III*









































*Lockheed Martin F-16C Advanced Fighting Falcon Block 52D+* 
















*Dassault Mirage F2000*
















*Northrop F-5E Tiger III*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Hawker Beechcraft T-6C Texan II*































*Dassault Dornier Alphajet*





















*Boeing CH-47D Chinook *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aliaselin

Ibn Batouta said:


> Ok thanks. But can you put the link of this information. Please


Check the March 25th article they published on Wechat, HJ-12E has been sold to a North Africa country-designation as Aera IV by NORINCO
Check the April 17th article they published on Wechat, it is a country called M

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276272221493878785


----------



## Alithemoor1

36 Apache E-Guardian
48 F-16 Block 70/72 Vipers
400 Abrams M1/M2 Tanks
Thousands of Tow Missiles
Two cutting edge spy satellites
Possibly Patriot and HQ-9B Air defense systems and coastal defense systems.
etc

In 5 years, the Moroccan Army is going to be a potent force in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Philip the Arab

Alithemoor1 said:


> 48 F-16 Block 70/72 Vipers


Any chance of heavier fighters or just these?


----------



## Alithemoor1

Philip the Arab said:


> Any chance of heavier fighters or just these?


In the next three to five years, the Mirage fighters will have to be replaced and it could be by either the Rafale or F-15 which I think is unlikely. I was wrong before though, so we could be getting 24 F-15s. Nothing official yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

It is said that Morocco has received 30 plus AR2 MLRS?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> It is said that Morocco has received 30 plus AR2 MLRS?



It is in service with Morocco: one battalion with 36 units.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/mar...ultiple_rocket_launchers_mlrs_to_morocco.html

Since 2012 the *ar2/phl03*






*Morocco, a "large country" in North Africa, purchased a batch of Guardian-2D ultra-long-range rocket launchers from China. This is the longest-range 
rocket launcher exported by China, with a range of 480 kilometers. It is almost the world's first, making other countries' ballistic missiles ashamed..*



























*https://m.k.sohu.com/d/485193548?channelId=1&page=1*

*https://themaghrebtimes.com/02/20/chinese-ws-2d-rocket-launchers-for-morocco/*

According to the latest sources, the first batch that was announced coinciding with the announcement of the* Sky dragon* deal, the Chinese rocket launchers are currently unchallenged in all respects ... Moroccan spy satellites with 5 cm resolution combined with the 400 km WS-2D will create a nightmare for any hostile force of any kind and formation..
Also *including a specialized anti-radar version, which is a rocket containing three UAVs..*


* And HQ-9B/FD-2000B*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> *Morocco, a "large country" in North Africa, purchased a batch of Guardian-2D ultra-long-range rocket launchers from China. This is the longest-range
> rocket launcher exported by China, with a range of 480 kilometers. It is almost the world's first, making other countries' ballistic missiles ashamed..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://m.k.sohu.com/d/485193548?channelId=1&page=1*


Any visual confirmation?


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> Any visual confirmation?


I found this:







*The M142 HIMARS is also in the pipeline for Morocco..*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

The final model of the* MA-1* Moroccan drone..It went into production last year..
































*MA-12*








There is also a Drone project *ALPHA18*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## The SC

*A huge military deal between Morocco and Britain includes military industrialization*​
*The Minister of the British Armed Forces received respectively by Mr. Loudyi and Corps Generals Abdelfatah Louarak an Mohamed Haramou.*


http://www.mapexpress.ma/actualite/...ps-darmee-abdelfatah-louarak-mohamed-haramou/


*British Export licence applicants*

Martin-Baker

BAE Systems

United Technologies Corporation (UTC)
Cohort

GE

Pyser Optics

Excelitas

The Safariland Group

MIL Power

Dunlop Aerospace


*British weapons can be manufactured in Morocco in the future:*





















*River Class Batch 2 OPV*






Maybe procurement of the Typhoon too!






There was also some talk on drones ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

A statement by the Moroccan Minister of Industry

The Ministry intends to continue implementing the Aviation Ecosystem Performance Contract with the aim of signing 5 new investment projects. In this same sector, the Ministry of Higher Education aims to sign an agreement to establish a 3D printing center and to start work on the first Moroccan heavy military maintenance center. It also aims to implement two ecosystem projects using two industrial locomotives. It also plans to launch a first-class 100% Moroccan project such as the TDM project, which is the first aviation supplier with Moroccan capital to win a Tier 1 contract (a direct supply contract) with the aircraft manufacturer.

https://www.medias24.com/les-chanti...ustrie-et-l-investissement-en-2021-14087.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*VAB MK3 officially in Morocco..in a new deal with France..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dazzler

Moroccan VT-1As have joined the 6th armored division. Will likely confront Algerian 8th armored division equipped with t-90s. It seems these two mbts are destined to confront each other.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Dazzler said:


> Moroccan VT-1As have joined the 6th armored division. Will likely confront Algerian 8th armored division equipped with t-90s. It seems these two mbts are destined to confront each other.



That actually sucks TBH. We're friends with both of those Arab nations and would never want to see them fighting each other. Let's hope it's averted at all costs.



The SC said:


>



No no no! Not that rifle! That thing has nothing but bad reviews and dislikes from units all across the world that used it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> That actually sucks TBH. We're friends with both of those Arab nations and would never want to see them fighting each other. Let's hope it's averted at all costs.
> 
> 
> 
> No no no! Not that rifle! That thing has nothing but bad reviews and dislikes from units all across the world that used it!


You are right ..they won't fight each other..

That rifle is good in close combat.. but not very good as an infantry weapon..


----------



## Alithemoor1

Invincible Guardian 2020 military drill in Doha, Qatar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

What was known before this normalization with Usrael..

- 24 F-35
- 24 F16 v
- 4 Patriot batteries
- 18 Himars Systems
- 6 C130 aircrafts
- 6 Chinook Helicopters
- 3 air Refueling tankers

....

After the normalization.. possibilities:

- Spike missiles
- Trophy APS for the Abrams
- Harop drones
- Harpy Multi-purpose Tactical Loitering Munition
















And much more.. with TOT most likely..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1

The SC said:


> What was known before this normalization with Usrael..
> 
> - 24 F-35
> - 24 F16 v
> - 4 Patriot batteries
> - 18 Himars Systems
> - 6 C130 aircrafts
> - 6 Chinook Helicopters
> - 3 air Refueling tankers
> 
> ....
> 
> After the normalization.. possibilities:
> 
> - Spike missiles
> - Trophy APS for the Abrams
> - Harop drones
> - Harpy Multi-purpose Tactical Loitering Munition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And much more.. with TOT most likely..


Also, LORA weapon system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alithemoor1




----------



## Zarvan

Morocco and other Arab states are making big mistake by recognizing Israel. It would hurt them really badly in the long run.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Zarvan said:


> Morocco and other Arab states are making big mistake by recognizing Israel. It would hurt them really badly in the long run.


How so? Egypt, and Jordan have recognized Israel for many years now.


----------



## Zarvan

Philip the Arab said:


> How so? Egypt, and Jordan have recognized Israel for many years now.


And they got nothing. Egypt and Jordan are most of the time are only seen crying and have gained nothing. Even the weapons they get from USA are way inferior then what Israel gets. Jordan is on verge of revisiting its relations with Israel. Arab leaders are leading their countries towards a dark corner, and it would hurt them real bad. Just wait and watch.


----------



## Alithemoor1

Zarvan said:


> And they got nothing. Egypt and Jordan are most of the time are only seen crying and have gained nothing. Even the weapons they get from USA are way inferior then what Israel gets. Jordan is on verge of revisiting its relations with Israel. Arab leaders are leading their countries towards a dark corner, and it would hurt them real bad. Just wait and watch.


Morocco got Western Sahara recognition for accepting to return to the pre 2000 level of relations with Israel. That is not a bad deal at all. You know, getting a land the size of Syria, Jordan and the Palestinian territories combined.
New official American map of Morocco


----------



## Zarvan

Alithemoor1 said:


> Morocco got Western Sahara recognition for accepting to return to the pre 2000 level of relations with Israel. That is not a bad dead at all. You know, getting a land the size of Syria, Jordan and the Palestinian territories combined.
> New official American map of Morocco
> 
> 
> View attachment 695777


You will realize after every few months how bad this deal was.


----------



## Alithemoor1

Zarvan said:


> You will realize after every few months how bad this deal was.


It looks like a sweet deal right now.


----------



## Alithemoor1

One of four ISR/SIGNIT G 550 for Morocco.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338374253910044672


----------



## Alithemoor1

Moroccan soldiers during the Africom's Exercise Flintlock 2020


----------



## Alithemoor1




----------



## Alithemoor1

https://i.servimg.com/u/f94/19/41/66/80/20021411.jpg


----------



## Titanium100

Alithemoor1 said:


> 36 Apache E-Guardian
> 48 F-16 Block 70/72 Vipers
> 400 Abrams M1/M2 Tanks
> Thousands of Tow Missiles
> Two cutting edge spy satellites
> Possibly Patriot and HQ-9B Air defense systems and coastal defense systems.
> etc
> 
> In 5 years, the Moroccan Army is going to be a potent force in the region.



Is there any option purchasing F-35 on top of getting the western Sahara. I previously thought the deal included F-35s


----------



## Alithemoor1

Titanium100 said:


> Is there any option purchasing F-35 on top of getting the western Sahara. I previously thought the deal included F-35s


It is being rumored that in the next 10 years, but I doubt we would get it sooner than that. It would be an overkill. We need an air superiority fighter jet like the F-15 before that.


----------



## Alithemoor1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The US newspaper Global Defense Corp confirmed that Morocco is about to acquire Chinese FD-2000B long-range missile batteries for use by the Royal Moroccan Armed Forces soon. 






The Moroccan Army is about to receive the Chinese FD-2000B medium-range anti-aircraft missile system, which represents a real quantum leap for the Moroccan army.


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> The US newspaper Global Defense Corp confirmed that Morocco is about to acquire Chinese FD-2000B long-range missile batteries for use by the Royal Moroccan Armed Forces soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Moroccan Army is about to receive the Chinese FD-2000B medium-range anti-aircraft missile system, which represents a real quantum leap for the Moroccan army.


I thought they had that ages ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

*Spanish newspapers confirmed that the F-35 deal is now being cooked between Morocco and The US
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> I thought they had that ages ago.


That is regarding the Sky Dragon 50 air defense system, Morocco acquired 24 systems

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> That is regarding the Sky Dragon 50 air defense system, Morocco acquired 24 systems


Any more hidden deals?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> Any more hidden deals?


Patriot air defense system..

*US Confirms sale of PATRIOT missiles to Morocco *

https://northafricapost.com/47000-us-confirms-sale-of-patriot-missiles-to-morocco.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IblinI

The SC said:


> Patriot air defense system..
> 
> *US Confirms sale of PATRIOT missiles to Morocco *
> 
> https://northafricapost.com/47000-us-confirms-sale-of-patriot-missiles-to-morocco.html


I mean in regard of Morocco and China.


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> I mean in regard of Morocco and China.


Yes..The Chengdu "Wing Long II".. pretty recently..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> *Spanish newspapers confirmed that the F-35 deal is now being cooked between Morocco and The US*


Nice to pressure on spain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

A few days before the appearance of the Ukrainian-Turkish SERDAR system in a reportage about the Moroccan army ..It was confirmed that Morocco had acquired Ejder Yalcin armored vehicles, along with Tunisia, Senegal and Qatar

Ejder Yalcin armored vehicles






Ukrainian-Turkish SERDAR system

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

The SC said:


> A few days before the appearance of the Ukrainian-Turkish SERDAR system in a reportage about the Moroccan army ..It was confirmed that Morocco had acquired Ejder Yalcin armored vehicles, along with Tunisia, Senegal and Qatar
> 
> Ejder Yalcin armored vehicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainian-Turkish SERDAR system


Why that vehicle?!
UAE can do it for them better with tot
Even they can start to make their own vehicle
Just hope that 3m e boy don't see this post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> Why that vehicle?!
> UAE can do it for them better with tot
> Even they can start to make their own vehicle
> Just hope that 3m e boy don't see this post


The company that makes that vehicle wants to open a production line in Morocco apparently..And they have many investments there..Most likely this comes with a lot of ToT too..

Yes the UAE can do better.. but this is limited to the special forces.. so not a big quantity..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Titanium100




----------



## The SC

*Armament and Electronics in the RMAF*

https://farmorocco.wordpress.com/rmaf/armament-and-electronics-in-the-royal-moroccan-air-force/

*Royal Moroccan Army*

https://farmorocco.wordpress.com/royal-moroccan-army/


----------



## The SC

*Jsow missile from Raytheon for the Kingdom of Morocco*







https://beiruttime-lb.com/2021/09/المغرب-يحصل-على-صاروخ-jsow-الأمريكي-المدم/amp/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

The SC said:


> *Jsow missile from Raytheon for the Kingdom of Morocco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://beiruttime-lb.com/2021/09/المغرب-يحصل-على-صاروخ-jsow-الأمريكي-المدم/amp/


This is a very nice video of the usefulness of MALD, JSOW, and AGM-88 HARM

I talked to you about the MALD ya basha @Gomig-21 and highlighted the effectiveness of it when combined with other munitions.

Halcon is developing a JSOW type missile probably the one I saw in the video, and with that a system like the MALD will be easy work to develop.

I'm not sure if they have the knowledge for anti radiation seekers yet but I hope they gain it in a couple of years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

*40* new weapons to be operated by the Moroccan Royal Armed Forces between 2021-2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dani191

what about israeli weapons?


----------



## The SC




----------



## Babur Han

*Morocco’s navy in talks with Turkey to acquire military vessels*
Asia, Business, Headlines, International, Morocco
October 20, 2021
A+A-
EMAILPRINT



The Moroccan Royal Navy is in talks with Turkish shipbuilder Ares Shipyard to buy 15 vessels including 10 ARES 35 FPBs and 5 ARES 80 SATs to bolster the kingdom’s coast guard’s fight against illegal migration.
The talks, according to Tactical Report, are ongoing but the media did not reveal the value of the deal on the table.
ARES 35 FPB according to the Turkish ship builder is a well-proven platform with outstanding speed capability above 35 knots and seakeeping characteristics conform to tough environmental conditions. The vessel has an overall length of 11.90 m and can sail as fast as 35 Knots.






Morocco’s navy in talks with Turkey to acquire military vessels – The North Africa Post







northafricapost.com


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## The SC

The deal to sell the Patriot *Pac-3 MSE* air defense system is expected to be concluded between the Pentagon and the Kingdom of Morocco. According to the specialized newspaper, Inside Defense, the Pentagon has approved a deal between Lockheed Martin, a world leader in the arms industry, and the Royal Moroccan Armed Forces, to provide the Kingdom with the latest air defense system in the world..


----------



## The SC

*Skylock Dome*






According to a Globes article, Morocco has purchased the Skylock Dome system manufactured by Skylock Systems (part of the Avnon Group)






that specializes in anti-drone technologies. The Skylock Dome system detects, verifies and deactivates unauthorized drones.

The Skylock Dome system contracted by Morocco detects, verifies and neutralizes unauthorized drones by hacking them.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462056177311879168





27 other nations have bought the Skylock Dome.. including the UAE..


https://www.defense-line.fr/upload/Skylock_Company_Profile.pdf?hcb=1


----------



## The SC

36 Bell-412 EPI helicopters for the Royal Moroccan Armed Forces











*Bell BasiX-ProTM*






The Spanish newspaper, Defensa, specialized in military news, says that Morocco is preparing to acquire 36 American-made Bell-412 EPI helicopters in order to modernize and enhance the capabilities of the Air Force.


----------



## dani191

The SC said:


> 36 Bell-412 EPI helicopters for the Royal Moroccan Armed Forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Spanish newspaper, Defensa, specialized in military news, says that Morocco is preparing to acquire 36 American-made Bell-412 EPI helicopters in order to modernize and enhance the capabilities of the Air Force.


not good to buy usa expensive and they limit you what you can do with it


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542893290701324288


----------



## The SC

*


----------



## Chakib Caesar larbi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## islamrules2020

We seriously need a military reform plan ASAP. we basically have no navy for our +5000 km shoes, and it will take us if we start Today at least 20 years to be prepared for the eventuality of war, we should have anticipated this situation years ago, since Spain took over Layla Rock located 200 meters across our shores, 20 years later, what do we have to show up for ?, no military industry as far as I know, no attempts to build indigenous systems, no transparency, too much corruption, any war with any enemy will destroy our economy for sure, and that weakness is susceptible of encouraging the enemy to make moves (latest example of Gergarat), the only guarantee to a sustainable peace is military strength which our army seriously lacks, that's why again, we need a plan of action NOW.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Foinikas

islamrules2020 said:


> We seriously need a military reform plan ASAP. we basically have no navy for our +5000 km shoes, and it will take us if we start Today at least 20 years to be prepared for the eventuality of war, we should have anticipated this situation years ago, since Spain took over Layla Rock located 200 meters across our shores, 20 years later, what do we have to show up for ?, no military industry as far as I know, no attempts to build indigenous systems, no transparency, too much corruption, any war with any enemy will destroy our economy for sure, and that weakness is susceptible of encouraging the enemy to make moves (latest example of Gergarat), the only guarantee to a sustainable peace is military strength which our army seriously lacks, that's why again, we need a plan of action NOW.


You could use a few more corvettes or fast attack craft.


----------

